# HG2016



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*HG 2016*

Previous log : https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/hg-2015.23683/ OR http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256228-infiniti-trial-cycle/?page=1

This is an overview of the year 2016 which will be my 7th year of training.

First phase will be 300SQ - see below.

Current weight is 272lbs.

*DIET*

I eat what I want when I want but essentially pretty healthy most of the time.

Example diet :-

100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk.
6 scrambled eggs, dash of olive oil, 2 toast with butter.
2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna with light mayo, 3 boiled eggs, cheese.
Same.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg.. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate. 
100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk. As many cashew nuts as I want or as much Whole Earth Peanut Butter as I can eat.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.

No idea of total cals or macros and don't give a fook. If I am hungry, I just eat more. No alcohol at all for the duration of the 300SQ. I don't smoke or take any recreational drugs.

*TRAINING*

I have a long-standing left shoulder girdle injury which highly impedes my bench press (by about 40%) and slightly impedes my deadlift (by about 10%). Squat is fine. Plan is to work on all three lifts whilst ensuring that left hand side is worked sufficiently.

M : SQ
T : BP
W : Rest
T : DL
F : Upper body BB-style (rehab using machines)

*PBs*

BP : 166KG (June/July 2013) - not got the video but have one from a few months later just failing 171KG.






DL : 288KG (October 2013) - see video. Form fookin horrific.






SQ : 280KG (March 2015) - see video.






As can be seen, my DL and BP have been adversely affected by the injury for over 2 years. I am fighting my way back though.

*AAS*

All AAS will be Infiniti-based gear (where possible). They have "sponsored" me in my quest for 300SQ. I will be predominantly using TMT500, starting at 5ml/2.5g and increasing as I get closer to the goal. Orals, slin and pre-WO jabs will be used too.

After 4 or 5 weeks out/off the gym/diet/gear, I started gym/gear/diet in early December (was 264lbs). I am building up to the blast on Precision Sustanon at the moment, 1.5g PW.

5ml TMT 500 per week (1.5g Test E, 0.5g Tren E and 0.5g Mast E pw).
100mg Pharma Proviron pd.
1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex a day.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.
*Pre-WO*
15iu fast slin (Novorapid/Humalog).
2ml Wild Cat PW125.
50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mest****/Halo****.
*Post-WO*
50mg Winny/Var.

**** Mestanalone was made for me by Chemical Solutions lab. Halotestin is old ProChem expiry 2013.

*HEALTH*

ECG - all fine.
2 blood tests - all fine apart from ALT was slightly elevated. Nothing to worry about. Awaiting results today for final blood test of year.
BP - 125/77.
RHR - 85 (I think this is slightly high, doc said it was 100% fine).
Ultrasound on liver - waiting on this.

I feel healthy and raring to go, condition is decent too. With my left shoulder injury and my age (42), dreams of competing in PL seem to be fading though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*PHASE 1 - 300SQ*

I squatted 260 on Monday and found it pretty easy.

*Squat Plan*
Jan 04 - 260 * 2. 
Jan 11 - 270. 
Jan 18 - 270 * 2. 
Jan 25 - 280. 
Feb 01 - 280 * 2. 
Feb 08 - 290. 
Feb 15 - 290 * 2. 
Feb 22 - 300. 
Feb 29 - Spare week 1.
Mar 07 - spare week 2.
Mar 14 - spare week 3.
Mar 21 - spare week 4.
Mar 28 - spare week 5.

Spare weeks are for failed lifts and act as contingency. If I hit 300 on Feb 22nd, then I will push until March 28th and see where it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Aim : 260kg * ?

Weight : 270lbs

I'll be going down 1RM with @Nov (probably 130kg+ after festive period  ) and one of his mates for a squat session about 15:00-16:00. Food over festive period hasn't been clean and I cannot get enough good food down me to maintain weight. Anyhow, back home from outlaws yesterday evening so firing down fluids and food this morning in readiness for gym.

No idea where I will be at so will go for 260kg, if it goes up OK, may try two singles or a double etc. I'll just go by feel but push hard. I am well rested so pretty hopeful.

100mg Oxy and 5ml/1.25g Precision sust this morning, 100mg Oxy and 1ml WC PW125 before gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Aim : 260kg * ?

Weight : 270lbs

Nov changed the time from 15:00-16:00 to 13:30 so I had to rush my prep (food/fluids/gear etc etc) and just get my arris to the gym. Not ideal preparation but crack on regardless.

*SQUAT* (SBDs, Power Perfect IIs, sniff, no belt as I left it at work FFS - using monolift but stepping out, using 25KG Texas squat bar).

65 * 8 - ATG, very deep, nice stretch.

105 * 6 - way below para again, trying to stretch muscles/tendons/ligaments out.

145 * 3 - feel OK, not great, little heavier than I expected.

185 * 2 - much better, fired these up.

215 * 1 - still stepping out, felt heavier than it should.

**Asked Tony Giddings to help with Mono and also for a borrow of a belt.

240 * 1 - shite rep, feet too close, onto toes, got it up fine but took something out of me I think.

260 * 1 - loads of sniff and a few slaps from Tony (he loves slapping me about!!), raged up, width of feet fine, bar position good, descent was good, just below para, started driving up, fook me, blackness, ground to a halt and just managed to brute strength it up, 100% all out. Fooked it off here, need to deadlift tomorrow, feel knackered now, amazing what 1 rep can take out of you.

Lessons learnt : prep is everything, I will not rush in future and will just work out on my own if needed (done this loads of times anyhow). Use the monolift properly i.e. not stepping out, as the 240 was all wrong (not used Mono for months, first rep not stepping out for months) and I had to really work to get it up and it took something out of me.

Still working to schedule, 260 * 2 on Monday, I will be firing in as much food as poss and the TMT500 starts going in on Friday


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL/BP have been put back to Saturday, was in pain with right quad last night, muscle knot which I/bird massaged, lots of ice too. Will be fine, just need a little rest, on paracetamol and ibuprofen.

Food has been ridiculously high, nothing is off limits, just need cals, mostly clean but ice cream etc is in.

100mg oxy this morning with 100mg proviron, look forward to start pinning the TMT tomorrow.

2 rest days, then DL/BP Sat then SQ 260 * 2 on Monday. Look forward to it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy NYE everyone.

Indian takeaway, loads of desserts, soft drinks, at home with kids, in bed for 22:00 at latest.

December has been dry and so will be the first three months of 2016 whilst I chase the big squat.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

In!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

In bed for 21:00, too full to stay awake  Feel sparkling today though. Right quad still giving me s**t though, I foam rolled the offending area this morning, very painful, The Boomerang (my nickname for the missus, for obvious reasons) and kids seemed to be enjoying watching me squirm and cry out in pain. Probably will do upper body tomorrow and leave the DLs.

5ml TMT500 just went in, game on.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As always HG, reading & watching your vids in awe!! :thumbup1:

Have you tried locating the Quad Tendons with your fingers, & manipulating them?

I had some pain in my Rt Biceps, & my massage therapist explained how to stretch the Tendon. The pain went in a few hours.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> As always HG, reading & watching your vids in awe!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Have you tried locating the Quad Tendons with your fingers, & manipulating them?
> 
> ...


 Thank you LB.

Let me try that, pretty tender at the moment. I have no idea where quad tendons are so I'll have a look on web and have a poke about. Cheers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Liver Ultrasound on Friday at 09:20 so no orals from now until the scan. After 27 years of partying abuse and 6 years of heavy PED use, I predict that I am indestructible and my scan will come back 100% clear









Well, I certainly hope so and don't want that comment to bite me on the arris !!

We shall see.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Am sure it'll be ok....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Weight : 275lbs

Weight has shot up, diet has been consistently heavy and calories very high. I will try to keep this up now.

BP, Seated Row, Seated OHP, CGBP and BB Curls are on the menu.

Right quad still painful and I cannot fully bend it, thought it would have healed by now, getting a little worried about recovery in time for Monday's squat session. Still time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Working out solo at 1RM, Nov and his mate came along but done DLs and legs.

BP - 6 sets including 135KG (post-injury PB, 3 plates soon) and 100*6 downset. Progress is steady but slow, weights increasing weekly though which is main thing. Squirmed like a wriggly worm pressing the 135, trying to overcome the LHS weakness.

Incline Machine Chest Press - 4 sets, medium weight.

Seated Row - 4 sets, medium weight.

Seated OHP - 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps, increasing weight.

CGBP - using new bar, hard to describe but it allows the palms to face each other when doing this. 4 sets, light weight, LHS weak. Definitely needs work.

BB Curls - preacher curls, 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps, increasing weight.

Over the moon with the BP, consistent progress every week, just need to work hard and get the reps in.

Felt massive and blown up afterwards, everything is geared to Monday's squat session now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 275lbs.

10 hours kip last night, plenty of food and soft drinks. Bad news is that right quad is still giving me s**t, still cannot bend fully, will foam roll today and do some walking too. I plan on still taking the squats on tomorrow, warmups will tell me a lot about condition and fitness, just crack on and see how it goes. No orals so 1ml WC PW125, 1ml BSI Mtren DS and 2ml Apollo Torrip301. That should sort it









Aim is 260 * 2 but that is dependent on fitness/condition of right quad. I reckon it will loosen up and I'll smash it, famous last words









I plan on filming each Monday's squat sessions too. No mono, so stepping out again.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whereabouts is the pain?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rectus Femoris - outer edge, half way up. May be deeper though.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

From the diagram you can see a white bit in the middle of RF. This is the Tendon, which goes over the hip, & attaches just above the hip cup.

It's a bit of a rushed reply, so maybe not as clear as I could be .

But I feel that this may well be the cause of the pain.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Let me try to locate and get missus to massage 

A little close to the groin area so I may be some time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to work tomorrow, up at 4am, at least I have squats to look forward to in my normal gym. All food prepped (3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna with light mayo, 6 boiled eggs sliced, olives stuffed with almonds, Medium Peri Peri Sauce. 3 bananas, 750ml Innocent smoothie - should keep me going until lunch ), I'll be back to a cleanish diet tomorrow otherwise my weight increases too quickly. Today I have had mince pies, chocs, crackers and cheese etc etc, getting it out of my system and out of the house!!

Bed for 20:00. Right quad still not 100%. Good sleep and recovery needed to ensure I get the squat target tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 276.4lbs

Aim : 260KG * 2

Found it difficult to clamber out of bed this morning, didn't get head down until 21:30 so lack of sleep is the culprit. I suppose everybody will be the same, first day back at work after the festivities.

Right quad is loosening up but not 100% yet. Pretty certain it will loosen up when I get some work into it.

Weight is still rocketing up, should stabilise now my eating is back on track.

Back at work gym with Nov today. Bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@latblaster, the pain has eased, and it may be partly down to the massage. The discomfit did seem to run along the tendon upwards so we got some heat and knuckles into it. Thanks for help, see how I go today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Gym Weight : 126KG (in squat shoes)

Aim : 260KG * 2

Food, fluids all fine, 1ml WC PW125, 1ml BSI Mtren DS, 2ml Precision Tren Ace pre-WO.

*SQUAT *(SBDs, PowerPerfect IIs, lever belt from 180KG, sniff on top set).

Foamrolling, stretching, routines, exercises.

60 * 6 - nice and deep, felt good.

100* 4 - again, nice feel, depth and feet position fine.

140 * 2 - easy, felt light, feeling strong today.

180 * 1 - again, very easy, very deep, weight nearly took off at top of rep.

225 * 1 - this rep gave me great confidence for the top set, very easy, very deep.

260 * 2 - lots of sniff before this (new bottle, blew my skull off), stepped out just fine, bar slightly high, feet perfect, first rep very easy, spped good, very fast, second rep 95% all out, maybe leaning forward slightly, need bar lower, happy with the reps though, defo could have done 270 today easy or more. Got vid, will be up when I can.

Back on track today, 300 is definitely within my sights, just need to keep focused and not go awol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big squat weight that mate, impressive!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Power belly coming along great after all the food over Xmas 

I noticed some random bloke filming me in the background too FFS!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

As much food as I could eat, not moving from sofa, loads of fluids before an early night. R&R was spot on.

Struggled out of bed this morning though, feel like I have been trampled by a stampeding herd of wildebeest 

My immediate aim for BP is 140KG (3 plates, seemed so far away a few months ago so it is tantalisingly close post-injury), I'll probably do a load of volume today and try to build into an attempt on 3 plates over the coming weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Gym Weight : 127KG

The squats yesterday have fried my CNS, body is aching like hell even after Ibuprofen and Paracetamol, no energy, didn't want to go to the gym but had a big dose of MTFU, kicked myself up ass and got myself down there, working solo.

Fatboy PT was on only bench.

Seated Chest Press - 4 sets, medium weight.

BP - 4 sets, medium weight.

CGPD (leaning back to chest) - 4 sets medium/heavy weight.

Seated Rear Delt Row - 4 sets, medium weight.

Everything was a struggle, weights were relatively light, power was down by a large percentage, I just wanted to get the work into the muscles, worked out well, felt blown up afters, pumped full of blood. Rest now and onto DLs Thursday.

The lad who was filming me in the background yesterday came into the gym too, so I pulled him and run through my vid, he confessed and said he wanted to show his mates as he had been telling them about the squatting. I told him all my lifts are on YT but to watch Malanichev instead


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today and I have concentrated on eating as much as I can. This has equated to a weight of 282lbs just now, with only a shake to go. I am under no illusion that all of the weight which I have piled on in such a short time is good weight but aesthetics can get to fook, the pressing business is 300SQ. I'll probably get to 300lbs before the 300SQ at this rate









Early night tonight and I'll be ready for deads in the morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 279.4 lbs

Even after lots of sleep and as much food as I can eat since Monday, I still feel tired and my body still feels a little battered. Just to have to see how the deads go, they are secondary to squats anyhow, I reckon I'll pick up now and by 09:30 will be OK, we shall see.

Plan is to pull a 270, I'll play it by ear WRT the warmups etc. No pre-WOs as I have the ultrasound on liver tomorrow.

I have the following food packed for work (I usually eat it before lunch and get some lunch from the work restaurant if still hungry):-

3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced.

750ml Innocent smoothie.

125g Hot Smoked Salmon Fillet.

3 large bananas.

Even at this time, I am looking forward to Monday and nailing a 270SQ.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

No pre-WOs today, lots of food though. Working out with Nov.

*DEADS* (SBDs rolled down onto shins, liquid chalk, sniff on top set)
Usual stretching, foamrolling, exercises, routines.........
60 * 6 - trying to keep ass down, head up, shoulders back.
100 * 4 - feeling good today, nice reps.
140 * 2 - very easy.
180 * 1 - speed is excellent today!!
225 * 1 - very fast, form decent, feeling very strong, lots of confidence for top set.
270 * 1 - little sniff, aggression high, very comfortable rep, no hitching and never felt in trouble at all. Nov reckons I could have broken my PB today (288), not sure about that but 280 is on the cards next week.

I'm flying at the moment, feel very optimistic for the coming months, hoping to hit 300 DL and SQ, race to the 300









I've only had the one jab of TMT too, I'm going to keep pushing until end of March so probably another 11 weeks, hoping for good numbers. Obviously bench is the issue, I would love to get 3 plates soon too.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good session.

Fingers crossed for the 300 DL. :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Struggled to get food down today, bloated, stomach massive, feel like I need to go toilet all the time. The digestive aids cannot arrive quickly enough.

Liver ultrasound at 09:20 tomorrow and no food for 6 hours before, I'll have to load up tonight. All systems go on gear after the scan.

Planning on a 1RM session (bench and upper body) for about 13:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Weight : 276lbs

Struggled to get my food down me yesterday due to stomach bloating issues so weight has dropped. Just temporary.

Liver Ultrasound at 09:20 so no food this morning, just coffee and fruit juice. I'm starving.

Planning on a bench/accessory session at 1RM today at about 13:30 with Nov and his mate. I'd love a 3 plate bench, the way things have been going it may even be possible, we shall see.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just been singing "I'm indestructible" to the tune of EMF - Unbelievable 






The Ultrasound specialist at the Radiology Department just stated that my liver, kidneys and spleen were 100% perfect. All systems go.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Impressive squatting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Working out at 1RM with Nov and mate, they were doing deads, I was doing bench and accessories.

BP - 60, 80, 100, 120 - all felt light and I felt powerful so I went for 3 plates, unracked it, down OK, started to power up and lost line on LHS, hit upright and lost the rep. Power is there, I just cannot harness it into straight line. t**t!! Did a single at 130 and 100 * 8.

Incline flyes.

Seated machine OHP.

CGBP.

As everything has gone so well, I thought the 140 would have went up, I always try to run before I can walk though!! Need patience and to build into it.

Excellent week though, would have been nice to finish on a high but squats were very good and very happy with dead too.

Tony has asked me to help represent the gym in a Highland Games comp in May, I'm up for it but every competitor has to wear a skirt FFS!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2 rest days now, weight seems to have stabilised at approx 276lbs, will step the food up again soon, digestive aids are arriving today. I am experimenting with superdosing Oxys, 100mg on waking and 100mg 12 hours later. Got to be careful on suppression of appetite though so keeping an eye on that. 5ml TMT500 will go in this morning too. Takeaway tonight - X large Chicken Kebab with chips. Everything is geared towards Monday's squats now (270*1+).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The digestive enzymes went in today, stomach bloating went down and I have been shovelling in food ever since, defo a result, the amount of food has been shockingly high and not too clean (super-cheat night on a Saturday)!! The enzymes seem to work though, thanks @Pscarb . It will be interesting to see weight tomorrow morning, 280+ I reckon 

100mg Oxy went in this morning, felt shite and got headache though afters, not too sure if linked or not, will keep an eye on it, BP fine. Just dropped another 100mg.

5ml TMT500 and 1000iu HCG - no issues.

Plan is to rest up and eat as much as possible tomorrow in readiness for Monday sesh.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What digestive enzymes have you got?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What digestive enzymes have you got?


 https://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/pure-pharma-synbiotics-sb3-30-sticks?filter=&price=10.00,58.00&sort=&order=&limit=20&page=2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is up as expected at 279lbs, another day of heavy eating and rest today. Decent sleep and loads of fluids too.

I'm working today (cushy work from home), in between I'll be food shopping and configuring my new sound bar and subwoofer which I bought yesterday to complement the new curved TV:-

http://www.richersounds.com/product/soundbars/yamaha/ysp2500/yama-ysp2500-blk

I have the patience of a rhino with a sore head so it will be interesting!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Food and fluids have been very high, lots of rest too, all systems go for tomorrow. Early night and just about to drop 100mg Oxy. I will be stopping the Oxy daily and just using it for pre-WO, yesterday I had bad headache and today, I felt pretty shite. I should have learned my lesson many moons ago.

Regarding tomorrow, I will be working solo as Nov on a jolly. I will defo go for the 2nd rep at 270 unless something goes seriously wrong, very confident.

I have 1ml BSI MTren DS, 1ml WC PW125, 2ml Precision Tren Ace barrelled up and ready to go, usual orals pre-WO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 278lbs

Aim : 270 * 1+

The aim according to the schedule is 270 * 1 but, after last week's performance, I am going all out for 270 * 2. Prep has been perfect, lights out at 20:00 last night, loads of food, fluids and rest. All orals will be pre and post WO only now, I just don't like them daily, make me feel shite, lesson learnt again.

Monstrous amount of food to eat before gym. 100mg pharma proviron and 1 tab of Aromasin this morning. Full complement of oral and injectable pre-WOs and oral post-WOs will be used today too.

Bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Gym Weight : 127KG (in squat shoes)

Aim : 270KG * 1+

Food, fluids all fine, 1ml WC PW125, 1ml BSI Mtren DS, 2ml Precision Tren Ace pre-WO. Took about 5 mins to get the fooker through the blue, sweating and shaking by the end. Now my liver is officially indestructible, I have re-introduced the orals pre-WO too = 50mg Mest, 20mg Halo, 20mg Dbol.

What a difference a week makes!!

*SQUAT *(SBDs, PowerPerfect IIs, lever belt and gumshield from 180KG, sniff on top set).

Foamrolling, stretching, routines, exercises.

60 * 6 - nice and deep, felt good.

100* 4 - fine.

140 * 2 - Dunno why but felt heavier than expected, usually a bad sign for the coming session.

180 * 1 - absolutely flew up.

225 * 1 - again, nice and deep but heavier than expected, some negativity creeping in.

245 * 1 - heavier than I would have wanted it to feel, setup fine, very deep.

268.5 * 2 - two ****ish reps, first one, bar way too high, almost on neck and therefore dragged me forward at bottom, onto toes, watch vid, just got it back online, second rep a little better, never felt 100% in control, pretty slow, not happy. These kinds of technique fookups need to be eliminated when I start going heavier as I won't be able to brute strength the weight up. Got vid, will be up this evening.

I didn't feel as powerful or switched on as I did last Monday, prep has been just as good, maybe a slightly off day, maybe working solo, dunno.

Good news is that I got the two reps, both deep enough. I have a lot of work to do with getting the bar low enough, fine on warmups but when I get really heavy, I seem to put bar higher, must be psychological. All the following issues are emanating from this simple setup issue.

50mg Var and Winny now, loads of food and fluids. Sweating like hell, fan is on highest setting at desk.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The reps don't look as bad as they felt. First one on toes, second not as deep as I like, still para I hope, hard to tell from angle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 279lbs

Wrecked last night, didn't move from the sofa, squatting always has a negative impact on my appetite (I have to force-feed) and sleep (kept waking up in night, going for a slash etc.

Feel a little tired and sore this morning, as Nov is away I am walking to station each morning so 25mins cardio (lashed down yesterday).

Last Tuesday I was as weak as a kitten due to squatting the day before, just have to see how today goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Gym weight : 128KG

Bench was busy when I got there so jumped onto DBs.

Flat DB Press - 5 sets, upto 2 sets of 40KG DB, 8 reps.

Cybex Plate-Loaded Converging Bench Press - 4 sets upto 8 reps of 100KG (+frame, whatever the fook that weighs).

Single Arm Seated Chest Press - did loads of sets on left side, from light to heavy weight, concentrating on form.

Left shoulder started hurting here so binned it off (wanted to do shoulder press), I had done enough for chest anyway, nicely pumped.

Also, I noticed my stalker doing squats so I filmed him on his top set









Rest day tomorrow, 280DL on Thursday and accessories on Friday (delts, tris and bis).

I am considering stepping the gear up too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today, quite a busy day with emptying out daughter's room in readiness for complete refurb over weekend (emulsion, gloss, build 3 door IKEA wardrobe, shelves, new curtain pole etc etc). Amount of shite (teddys etc) which came out of her room was amazing. Booked family holiday in Alcudia in June too. Got my sound bar fully configured through HDMI using ARC protocol so buzzing off that. Oh, I had to do some work too as I was working from home 

Body feels fooked, aching and lower back pumping just from walking about. I have been maxing out on SQ, DL and BP (even though not heavy on this, I am pushing hard for me post-injury). As I stated in @TwoCanVanDamn journal, I need to periodise my weights, just go heavy on squats or come up with another solution. Therefore I have decided to pin an extra 5ml of TMT500 and to MTFU







. 280DL it is tomorrow. Just stepped off scales, 282lbs, will slam a shake down and get an early night, hoping to wake up to a scoreline of Liverpool 3 - Arse 0.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 278.2lbs

Struggled out of bed, still tired, body aching, took Ibuprofen and Paracetamol. Body usually fires into action during walk to station but I need 3 or 4 stops due to lower back pumps!! I have added Magnesium into supps today too.

I may have to change up my schedule and go for something like this:-

*Plan*
Jan 04 - 260 * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270 * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 18 - 280SQ. Light DL.
Jan 25 - 290DL. Light SQ.
Feb 01 - 290SQ. Light DL.
Feb 08 - 300DL. Light SQ.
Feb 15 - 300SQ. Light DL.

I'll still push on with BP as it is still relatively light and doesn't take too much out of me (I may drop to 3 sessions a week too instead of 4). The above is exceptionally ambitious but I have 6 or 7 "spare" weeks until the end of March for failures, missed lifts etc. Maybe this will work better but all is subject to change as usual.

Anyhow, today is 280DL, usual oral pre-WO and I have 1ml WC PW125 too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY* Weight : 278.2lbs Struggled out of bed, still tired, body aching, took Ibuprofen and Paracetamol. Body usually fires into action during walk to station but I need 3 or 4 stops due to lower back pumps!! I have added Magnesium into supps today too. I may have to change up my schedule and go for something like this:- *Plan*
> 
> Jan 04 - 260 * 2. ***COMPLETE***
> 
> ...


Not surprised you struggled to get out bed at that weight ya fat fvcker lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Not surprised you struggled to get out bed at that weight ya fat fvcker lol


 Haahaa, not too bad at the moment, not struggling with breathing or putting my socks/shoes on like I have in the past, only one belt buckle up since I was about 12%BF at 259lbs.

Major issue is the lower back pumps, I cannot walk more than 1/2 mile and I need to sit down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Not surprised you struggled to get out bed at that weight ya fat fvcker lol
> ...


Back pumps are a killer ain't they


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Back pumps are a killer ain't they


 Just ate 3 bananas (for potassium) and will take Taurine pre-WO. Hopefully, that will help!!

As long as I pull 280, I don't give a fook


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Back pumps are a killer ain't they
> ...


Do or die big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym weight : 128KG

Feeling good and confident on way to gym, lots of food and fluids have gone in.

50mg Dbol, 30mg Halo and 1ml WC PW125.

Working solo but @Nov came along to provide motivation, guidance and to try to calm me down when I get overly aggressive and want to smash the bar (he likens it to being in charge of a hyperactive kid in a sweetshop  ).

Minimal reps to preserve energy for SQ on Monday but also mindful of lower back pumps.

*DEADS *(chalk, sniff on top set)
100 * 4 - concentrating on keeping ass down, head up, shoulders back. My DLs are usually a combination of firing the legs and then a good morning.
140 * 2 - again, technique paramount, Nov repeating instructions like a mantra.
180 * 2 - form lovely, light weight.
225 * 1 - starting to get to work now, speed very good, aggression very high, very easy.
250 * 1 - well up for this rep, knew this was going to be a pointer for top rep, very easy, like nothing on bar.
282 * 1 - lots of sniff, trying to keep a lid on aggression, controlled aggression is key, calmly walked up to bar, ass down, smashed it up, no hitches or issues, very easy. Got vid.

Flying at the moment, absolutely buzzing, could have pulled 290+ today easy, feels like everything is coming together although bench very slow. The TMT could be very, very good. Abstinence from alcohol is playing a massive part too.

*Plan*
Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 280DL. ***COMPLETE***
W/C Jan 18 - 280SQ. Light DL.
W/C Jan 25 - 290DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 01 - 290SQ. Light DL.
W/C Feb 08 - 300DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 15 - 300SQ. Light DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

282DL * 1 - just noticed (and remembered) from vid that we had to put mats down to soften the blow of the weights hitting the floor (gym is on 2nd floor WTF! and the HR department is below). This means that the weights were probably elevated by about 1 inch and that I slam the weights down as hard as fookin poss so they'll get me a deadlift platform


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> 282DL * 1 - just noticed (and remembered) from vid that we had to put mats down to soften the blow of the weights hitting the floor (gym is on 2nd floor WTF! and the HR department is below). This means that the weights were probably elevated by about 1 inch and that I slam the weights down as hard as fookin poss so they'll get me a deadlift platform


 Looked easy as f**k!

I'm gonna have to start deadlifting again may try tonight see where im at!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice lift, that flew up!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Weight : 278.0lbs

So fooked last night, I went to bed without drinking my shake or eating my peanut butter. Weight is relatively steady but need to kick on with the eating. Woke up in night with bad headache so took some painkillers and went back to sleep, was awake about an hour and sleep very broken so woke up late this morning, WFH. I am unsure as to whether have a rest day or hit 1RM with Nov, I'll see how I feel later.

I'll be working remotely and also trying to prep daughter's room for painting tomorrow.

I added in Lisonopril this morning, 5mg a day, will keep spikes in BP down and therefore protect kidneys which seem to be one of the most common areas which lifters blow out, thanks to @ConP @Pscarb for advice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY II* Weight : 278.0lbs So fooked last night, I went to bed without drinking my shake or eating my peanut butter. Weight is relatively steady but need to kick on with the eating. Woke up in night with bad headache so took some painkillers and went back to sleep, was awake about an hour and sleep very broken so woke up late this morning, WFH. I am unsure as to whether have a rest day or hit 1RM with Nov, I'll see how I feel later. I'll be working remotely and also trying to prep daughter's room for painting tomorrow. I added in Lisonopril this morning, 5mg a day, will keep spikes in BP down and therefore protect kidneys which seem to be one of the most common areas which lifters blow out, thanks to@ConP @Pscarb for advice.


How many cals are you getting atm mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> How many cals are you getting atm mate?


 Diet is in OP and I am trying to stick as close to that as poss:-

*DIET*

I eat what I want when I want but essentially pretty healthy most of the time.

Example diet :-

100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk.
6 scrambled eggs, dash of olive oil, 2 toast with butter.
2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna with light mayo, 3 boiled eggs, cheese.
Same.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg.. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate. 
100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk. As many cashew nuts as I want or as much Whole Earth Peanut Butter as I can eat.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.

No idea of total cals or macros and don't give a fook. If I am hungry, I just eat more.

On a typical day, I am getting that down me, I have been guzzling on Innocent smoothies or fresh fruit juice too, usually pre-WO. I haven't added any slin in yet either so have a load of fast and slow to add in pretty soon. I have 100g dextrose in my intra too.

Therefore cals are pretty high but just need to push on to get the 300SQ/DL.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > How many cals are you getting atm mate?
> ...


Sounds like you've got it sorted lol. What 300 each on squat and deadlift?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like you've got it sorted lol. What 300 each on squat and deadlift?


 Yes mate, 300KG on SQ and DL. I did 280DL yesterday, dead easy and have 280SQ on Monday. Wish me luck 

*Plan*
Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 280DL. ***COMPLETE***
W/C Jan 18 - 280SQ. Light DL.
W/C Jan 25 - 290DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 01 - 290SQ. Light DL.
W/C Feb 08 - 300DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 15 - 300SQ. Light DL.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you've got it sorted lol. What 300 each on squat and deadlift?
> ...


You're a fvcking animal lol love it. Soon as I wrote 'what each?' I thought well it wouldn't be between em Paul ya bellend haha. Smashing it mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You're a fvcking animal lol love it. Soon as I wrote 'what each?' I thought well it wouldn't be between em Paul ya bellend haha. Smashing it mate


 Haahaa, thanks mate, all lifts will be vid'ed and put on this thread (including the 3 COMPLETE ones listed above).

Let's fookin ave it


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> 282DL * 1 - just noticed (and remembered) from vid that we had to put mats down to soften the blow of the weights hitting the floor (gym is on 2nd floor WTF! and the HR department is below). This means that the weights were probably elevated by about 1 inch and that I slam the weights down as hard as fookin poss so they'll get me a deadlift platform


 fu**ing awesome lifting mate. Made that look so easy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@NSGym any news on Herts Strongest Man this year? Injuries are getting better (apart from log lift) so I may be able to compete in Opens. Any more info, dates, events etc? Thanks Paul.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @NSGym any news on Herts Strongest Man this year? Injuries are getting better (apart from log lift) so I may be able to compete in Opens. Any more info, dates, events etc? Thanks Paul.


 yes mate it will be on 5th of june........ will be finalising events this week. 2 catagories novices (max of 6 comps no top 3 placings) and inters/light opens i will put info up on FB and sugden


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NSGym said:


> yes mate it will be on 5th of june........ will be finalising events this week. 2 catagories novices (max of 6 comps no top 3 placings) and inters/light opens i will put info up on FB and sugden


 Great, thanks mate, I am interested in opens and Rich in novices. It is in Hatfield again?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Great, thanks mate, I am interested in opens and Rich in novices. It is in Hatfield again?


 yes mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@MRSTRONG are you defending your title?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @MRSTRONG are you defending your title?


 i think i will , i may even train for it this time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i think i will , i may even train for it this time


 Good man, I'll probably enter depending on log due to shoulder injury. Pretty certain if I work on it enough, all will be good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, I'll probably enter depending on log due to shoulder injury. Pretty certain if I work on it enough, all will be good.


 i better start training then lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i better start training then lol


 Will be fun mate, I'll get 300 SQ and DL by end of Feb/Mar and then work on the events


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Will be fun mate, I'll get 300 SQ and DL by end of Feb/Mar and then work on the events


 i was fighting last year and didnt touch a weight for 3 months except for circuit training , this time i`ll do both


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Will be fun mate, I'll get 300 SQ and DL by end of Feb/Mar and then work on the events


 What's your shoulder pressing like mate, I know you struggle with bench in comparison to Squat and Deads.

I have always had a strong bench and shoulders are pretty strong. Deadlift is average but I can't squat for s**t. Trying to work on it now but not getting anywhere fast.

Was looking at doing some strongman stuff myself but my total inability to squat any sort of weight is putting me off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> What's your shoulder pressing like mate, I know you struggle with bench in comparison to Squat and Deads.
> 
> I have always had a strong bench and shoulders are pretty strong. Deadlift is average but I can't squat for s**t. Trying to work on it now but not getting anywhere fast.
> 
> Was looking at doing some strongman stuff myself but my total inability to squat any sort of weight is putting me off.


 Benched 166KG and just failed 171KG after 3 years of training, got bad shoulder girdle injury and have struggled ever since, bench went down to 60KG last year, I'll press 3 plates (140KG) in weeks so on way back.

I won the log lift in my first SM comp in 2013 (which I won, Herts Strongest Man (Novices)) but I have to deal with the shoulder injury now for log.

I just need to get head down and work hard, I'll be OK with log but hope to make up points in other events.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> What's your shoulder pressing like mate, I know you struggle with bench in comparison to Squat and Deads.
> 
> I have always had a strong bench and shoulders are pretty strong. Deadlift is average but I can't squat for s**t. Trying to work on it now but not getting anywhere fast.
> 
> Was looking at doing some strongman stuff myself but my total inability to squat any sort of weight is putting me off.


 Also, no squat usually in SM mate so have a crack at novices.

Last time was log, DL, farmers walk, frame and medley so you would be fine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

focus on partial squats for hip power and yoke pick up


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Also, no squat usually in SM mate so have a crack at novices.
> 
> Last time was log, DL, farmers walk, frame and medley so you would be fine.


 Fancy a crack at it, gym I use is getting the equipment in, so will see how I get on. Gives me an excuse to eat more if nothing else.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Fancy a crack at it, gym I use is getting the equipment in, so will see how I get on. Gives me an excuse to eat more if nothing else.


 What are your gym lifts at moment? SQ/DL/BP?

Eating more is always good


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> What are your gym lifts at moment? SQ/DL/BP?
> 
> Eating more is always good


 Bench is between 180-185 for 1, and deadlift 240.

Squat I usually only go 120 for 8-10 reps, never tried heavier/lower rep stuff.Form is terrible, have had knee problems in the past so it has always been a psychological issue. I have been training for the best part of 16 years but have only started squatting in the last year!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Bench is between 180-185 for 1, and deadlift 240.
> 
> Squat I usually only go 120 for 8-10 reps, never tried heavier/lower rep stuff.Form is terrible, have had knee problems in the past so it has always been a psychological issue. I have been training for the best part of 16 years but have only started squatting in the last year!


 Just got events through for Herts Strongest Man.

*Novices*

Log : 70kg, 80 and 90

DL 190KG, go up in 10kg until last man standing.

Yoke 200kg

loading will vary but around 80kg per item.

Front hold approx. 20KG.

*Opens*

Log : 100, 115, 130.

DL 250

Yoke 320

Hold = sword + 10kg

Load : same as novices with extra item.

I won novices in 2013 and found it OK. I'd get the 100 log and would hope to get 115.

DL - hoping to get 300 soon.

Yoke is fine

Hold - never done it, may tax left shoulder.

Load is fine.

I'll probably give it a shot. What do you think of novice weights? Look OK?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I would say i fancy this and maybe a chance at competing against you and @MRSTRONG but im not sure id be ready for it especially with my knee.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Just got events through for Herts Strongest Man.
> 
> *Novices*
> 
> ...


 The novice weights look ok, think I could do something with them. Will be interesting to see what equipment the lad who owns the gym buys, I know he mentioned some type of bar for farmers walks, some stones and a sled. But a yoke would be handy aswell.

I tend to lose a bit of focus in the gym every few months, some different training goals are just what I need.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Swerved the gym today, I was 70/30 in favour of going but started emulsioning the bedroom and got caught up in that, need to get it sorted ASAP, house is like a shitehole. In the back of my mind, I was thinking that I have had a great week, want to preserve energy for Monday anyhow so all good.

Tired anyhow today so loads of food and early night needed.

Working weekend and decorating in between, what has happened to my former exciting existence


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The novice weights look ok, think I could do something with them. Will be interesting to see what equipment the lad who owns the gym buys, I know he mentioned some type of bar for farmers walks, some stones and a sled. But a yoke would be handy aswell.
> 
> I tend to lose a bit of focus in the gym every few months, some different training goals are just what I need.


 You need to practise them a few times beforehand mate, defo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Weekend Update*

Weight : 279.6lbs

2 days of rest now in preparation for the 280SQ on Monday, confident that I will smash it. Food, fluids, rest and sleep will all be as high as poss (I had 10 hours kip last night, albeit broken kip).

Remote IT work for the bank and DIY/decorating is the plan for the weekend with my usual takeaway on Saturday night (XL Chicken kebab/skewers, chips and family sized cheesecake afterwards).

I'll be pinning 5ml TMT this weekend, I feel pumped and massive at all times, defo in the "meat" of the cycle now. Feel great, healthy etc.

I will be planning the pre-WO too. Bring it on.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

nice 282 mate, you got 300 in ya.

that Herts Strongest Man looks a nice comp, any idea of the date?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr Beefy said:


> nice 282 mate, you got 300 in ya.
> 
> that Herts Strongest Man looks a nice comp, any idea of the date?


 5th June mate, ever done a comp before?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 5th June mate, ever done a comp before?


 cheers.

ye a few. 2nd in Wales, 10th in Brits, 11th in Euros @90kg a few years back, got injured so been rehabbing and bulking as goin up to 105s


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr Beefy said:


> cheers.
> 
> ye a few. 2nd in Wales, 10th in Brits, 11th in Euros @90kg a few years back, got injured so been rehabbing and bulking as goin up to 105s


 Great record mate, well done, would be good to see you down at Hatfield.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Worked hard on daughter's bedroom today, knees are sore from kneeling down for ages, lower back pumping as well, felt like a geriatric  Work will be finished by midday tomorrow I reckon, starting to look really good.

For dinner we had oven-cooked cod and chips with mushy peas and bread and butter, followed by 3/4 of family sized cheesecake (full cheesecake is 2500cals, so approx 1900 cals for dessert for me







). I'll be trying to squeeze a shake in before bed but couldn't manage it at the moment!!

More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Another day of very heavy eating, starving at all times, just weighed in at 285lbs, trying to eat as much as poss for the squat tomorrow. Fluids high too.

5ml TMT500 and 1000iu of HCG today too.

Off to bed soon, asleep for 8pm so 8 solid hours of kip before I rise at 4am.

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight: 281.0lbs

Aim : 280KG SQ

All prep has gone perfect with food and fluids very high, lots of sleep last night.

I'll be working out with Nov, main focus will be on getting the bar much lower so will be taking more time with setup. I may mark a chalk line on back and try to get bar to sit on there on all sets/reps. This area was definitely problematic last week and needs addressing today.

I have 2ml WildCat PW125 and 2ml Precision Tren Ace barrelled up. Usual orals pre-WO will be consumed too.

Feel pumped and ready to go.

*Plan*
Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 280DL. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 18 - 280SQ.
W/C Jan 25 - 290DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 01 - 290SQ. Light DL.
W/C Feb 08 - 300DL. Light SQ.
W/C Feb 15 - 300SQ. Light DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY *

Gym Weight (squat shoes): 130KG

Aim : 280KG SQ

Food/fluids/prep all perfect, no excuses. Feeling confident.
Pre-WO : 50mg Oxy, 20mg Halo, 50mg Mest, 30mg DBol. 2ml WildCat PW125 and 2ml Precision Tren Ace.

*SQUAT* (SBDs, Power Perfect IIs, gumshield (from 180kg), belt (from 180kg), sniff (on top set)).

Stretching, exercises, routines and foamrolling.

60 * 2 - working on getting bar lower, too stiff across chest and front delts to get the bar in comfortable position. Nice stretch though for legs.

100 * 2 - Much better, nice and low on back.

140 * 1 - struggling with right lower back, having to lie between sets/reps, minimal reps for this reason.

185 * 1 - game on, belt and gumshield in, ridiculously easy.

225 * 1 - first wobble here, literally. Trying to get the bar lower and keep grip in neutral position, the bar seemed to be swinging to the left, the raised floor in the gym is uneven and moves about a lot when there are people on the running machines. Power was great, didn't feel the rep, trying to harness it is the difficulty.

250 * 1 - trying to keep the bar low on traps is blowing my biceps and bicep tendons. Weird, hasn't happened before, aggression high, very easy.

282 (PB) * 1 - sniff in, bar ridiculously banana-like on the stand, most of the boys in the gym watching this rep, aggression fine, controlling it, bar not low enough but OK, descent quick, ascent very easy, powerful, weight nearly took off at top of rep. Slightly concerned that it wasn't below parallel, hard to figure out from the vid (will be up at 16:30) but definitely deep enough for me to claim (the boys in gym stated so anyhow). Gut is coming along tremendously too, Glenn Ross watch out 

Due to the issues mentioned above, I will be switching PB attempts to 1RM on Wednesdays, using Mono for SQ and platform for DL.

*Plan*

Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 282DL. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 18 - 282SQ. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 27 - 290DL.

Feb 03 - 290SQ.

Feb 10 - 300DL.

Feb 17 - 300SQ.

Food and fluids going in50mg of Var and Winny going in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Difficult to analyse depth IMO, will get new cameraman position from now on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

you made that look pretty easy, well done.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, you got that one up with some oooomph..nice one sir, nice one.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like the hip joint and knee are roughly parallel mate, so touch and go, but I've definitely seen them given. Great work.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Made that look almost effortless. Well done. :thumb

I see the guy on reception was videoing you. Again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 283.4lbs

Horrific night's sleep, tossing and turning, awake for long stretches, sweating like hell, usually a bad night after squats but this was the worst, feel zombied today, may take a Modafinil for first time to see if it keeps me awake and alert.

Body feels battered today, need rest/food/fluids/sleep.

Rest day today, deads at 1RM tomorrow.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crikey, that sounds dreadful. After my "heavy" leg day I sleep like a log. Good job you have rest day. I guess your legs will be glad too after that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it was there ish pretty much and like ming said higher has been given so thumbs up from me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still feel fooked, bruised and battered. Two major issues today.

Modafinil worked great, excellent drug, Very slight MDMA feel and very slight amphetamine feel, made me alert etc but surpressed appetite so I haven't eaten much today, not good for recovery or for deads tomorrow.

Lower back pumps. So debilitating today that I couldn't get about. Orals? Dehydration? Not sure at the moment but I need to sort it ASAP as I cannot walk 800yds from car to office!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Huntingground said:


>


 Good stuff, you big hunky bear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> Good stuff, you big hunky bear.


 :thumb :beer:


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Still feel fooked, bruised and battered. Two major issues today.
> 
> Modafinil worked great, excellent drug, Very slight MDMA feel and very slight amphetamine feel, made me alert etc but surpressed appetite so I haven't eaten much today, not good for recovery or for deads tomorrow.
> 
> Lower back pumps. So debilitating today that I couldn't get about. Orals? Dehydration? Not sure at the moment but I need to sort it ASAP as I cannot walk 800yds from car to office!!


 Weak glutes? Causes a lot of people back pump just shows when on gear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

065744 said:


> Weak glutes? Causes a lot of people back pump just shows when on gear.


 Fook, you're right, I have weak glutes, pulled 282KG DL on Thursday and squatted 282KG on Monday :thumb

Cannot understand second part of your statement.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fook, you're right, I have weak glutes, pulled 282KG DL on Thursday and squatted 282KG on Monday :thumb
> 
> Cannot understand second part of your statement.


 Well I squatted 320 and deadlifted 300 but I still Had weak glutes which when I sorted stopped my back pump. I wasn't saying your glutes are weak I'm saying they could be weak compared to your quads etc. But I take back my comment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

065744 said:


> Well I squatted 320 and deadlifted 300 but I still Had weak glutes which when I sorted stopped my back pump. I wasn't saying your glutes are weak I'm saying they could be weak compared to your quads etc. But I take back my comment


 Any vids of the SQ and DL?

Back pumps are down to orals and/or dehydration IMO, I have taurine and potassium in diet already.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

065744 said:


> Well I squatted 320 and deadlifted 300 but I still Had weak glutes which when I sorted stopped my back pump. I wasn't saying your glutes are weak I'm saying they could be weak compared to your quads etc. But I take back my comment


 if you squatted 320 deep enough theres no way you have weak glutes lmao. weaker than other body parts possibly, but weak in general no.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Any vids of the SQ and DL?
> 
> Back pumps are down to orals and/or dehydration IMO, I have taurine and potassium in diet already.


 300 deadlift and 305 squat on Facebook. 320 is on an old phone some where. I will pm you my fb if you really want but I'm not posting the videos on here plus I can't as my fb is private. I'm just giving you my experience and what worked for me but Ignore my comment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 277.0lbs

I am down over 6lbs since Monday morning. It is usual for me to lose a load of weight after squats but with the Modafinil-induced starvation yesterday, I have dropped too much. Not good. I was planning on a dead session at 1RM (240 * 6) but body is still tired and feels bruised and battered, even after a fabulous sleep last night, I may postpone until tomorrow now and do a quick Dead/BP session.

WFH today so as much food as possible, fluids/rest will be spot on too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wrote a big write up and lost it. I'm still fooked, Moda messed up appetite and thirst, recovery was therefore delayed, no gym this week now, listening to body. Back in next week.

*PLAN*

Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***

Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***

Jan 14 - 282DL. ***COMPLETE***

Jan 18 - 282SQ (*PB*). ***COMPLETE***

Jan 27 - 290DL (*PB*).

Feb 03 - 290SQ (*PB*).

Feb 10 - 300DL (*PB*).

Feb 17 - 300SQ (*PB*).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting to feel human again (pish has returned to a non-radioactive colour), hunger and thirst are back in full flow, will weigh in tomorrow, hopefully 280+, a lovely 9 hours kip last night. WFH today and over weekend, will be back in the gym Monday for light sesh and then all out for 290DL on Wednesday at 1RM.

5ml TMT just gone in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight just now was 279.2lbs, food and fluids have been very high after a few dodgy days. Lethargy and need for sleep both very high (been hitting 8+hrs a night), menial chores feel very difficult, no issues, will MTFU.

Plan for this week is pec and delt session tomorrow with the 290DL on Wednesday at 1RM. Everything will be geared towards Wednesday, if I recover quickly, I'll go for another session of upper body, maybe arms on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As I have been feeling so lethargic this week, I have been analysing what I have changed. First stop was BP and RHR:-

116/65 88

117/64 87

119/68 90

BP is pretty low for me, maybe because of the introduction of the Linosporil. RHR is pretty standard for me when on cycle and weighing as much as I do.

I have added in Linosporil and Magnesium in last two weeks. Either of these could be the culprit or it could just be the heavy lifting, heavy eating and super-dosing gear.

I'll start by dropping the BP medication Linosporil from tomorrow and just use that on heavy lifting days when BP will spike. @ConP @Pscarb has Linosporil caused lethargy before in yourselves or anyone who you know who has used it?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Drowsiness is listed as one of the common side effects of Lisinopril.

http://www.rxlist.com/prinivil-side-effects-drug-center.htm

Amlodopine is well tolerated, I take 10mg for BP. Seems good to me so far.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 279.2lbs

Trying to force the weight over 280lbs by eating everything in sight, doesn't seem to be working, must try harder. I may list a day's eating over the next few days to see where I can sort it. Today I have a box with 3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, cheese cut into cubes. 200g salmon. 3 bananas. 750ml Innocent Smoothie. Try to smash this before lunch. I will be working on water intake too.

Restful/peaceful weekend with kids, no dramas, loads of food/fluids and sleep. Everything this week is geared towards the 290DL on Wednesday but today is chest and delts (worst body part for strength due to injury, need to work on them immensely for the SM contest on June 5th), see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Drowsiness is listed as one of the common side effects of Lisinopril.
> 
> http://www.rxlist.com/prinivil-side-effects-drug-center.htm
> 
> Amlodopine is well tolerated, I take 10mg for BP. Seems good to me so far.


 Thanks mate, great info, I have dropped the BP med from today, I'll monitor.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY*
> 
> Weight : 279.2lbs
> 
> Trying to force the weight over 280lbs by eating everything in sight, doesn't seem to be working, must try harder. I may list a day's eating over the next few days to see where I can sort it. Today I have a box with 3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, cheese cut into cubes. 200g salmon. 3 bananas. 750ml Innocent Smoothie. Try to smash this before lunch. I will be working on water intake too.


 Bloopin' eck! That's food for me for 3 days roughly...woweeeeeeeee....does your stomach hurt? I had one massive baked potato yesterday after leg day and I had to go out for a long walk I was so stuffed. Couldn't sit comfortable at all, haha. Anyhow, wishing you good luck with the weight gain/strength gain etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : feel fine, no lethargy, dropped Paracetamol, Ibuprofen and Lisinopril this morning, strong suspicions it is the BP med. One of the listed side-effects is drowsiness.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Bloopin' eck! That's food for me for 3 days roughly...woweeeeeeeee....does your stomach hurt? I had one massive baked potato yesterday after leg day and I had to go out for a long walk I was so stuffed. Couldn't sit comfortable at all, haha. Anyhow, wishing you good luck with the weight gain/strength gain etc.


 Hey Flubs, good morning and thanks for popping in. I have a big stomach, I have managed to build up to this level of food over the past 7 years. Also don't forget I was 20st this morning 

Hope you are well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey [Redacted], good morning and thanks for popping in. I have a big stomach, I have managed to build up to this level of food over the past 7 years. Also don't forget I was 20st this morning
> 
> Hope you are well


 You may have big tum but you look lovely.  . I'm not being pervy in any way, just so you know. It's just what I think. I've got a pot belly! Booooo.... Even when I was at my slimmest I still had a little tum sticking out, humph! Ah well, at least my bums huge which keeps me balanced! Hahahahaaaaaa.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Back to feeling real good, defo keeping the BP med out for at least a few days. Food and fluids going down great.

Working with Nov, gym very busy, usual bullshit in Jan, a few tremendous stunners to look at though which is a bonus, the morning crew is usually a bunch of blokes. Downside was only bench was busy with someone doing 10*10, everywhere was busy.

*DB BP* - reps at 25kg, 35, 40, 45 and finally 50 * 5 (50s are biggest our gym has), left hand side wandering offline, right hand side had lots of power, left hand side had power in straight line, just cannot harness as usual. Recent PB though so coming along.

*Seated Machine Shoulder Press* - need to work on delts, especially left delt for the log lift for SM contest, worked up to full stack (75KG a side), same story, left hand side gave out, fine on right.

Still coming along OK, wanted to do BB BP today to see where I am at, may try on Friday or next Monday.

Prep starts now for Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> You may have big tum but you look lovely.  . I'm not being pervy in any way, just so you know. It's just what I think. I've got a pot belly! Booooo.... Even when I was at my slimmest I still had a little tum sticking out, humph! Ah well, at least my bums huge which keeps me balanced! Hahahahaaaaaa.


 Haahaa, thank you Flubs, don't worry, I have seen your postings before on other journals so know what to expect, very amusing and quite lovely


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 280.0lbs

Finally got back to over 20st, I ate a lot of pancakes with Nutella and vanilla ice cream last night though!! Food/fluids/sleep all very high, feeling good again, Lisinopril has remained out and everything else is back in, I need to identify the source of the lethargy and isolate it, today will tell I reckon.

Rest day for the big DL tomorrow so more of the same required (food/fluids/rest/sleep).

Now each of the big lifts are PBs, I am considering adding Apollo Torrip301 in for the duration, will pin 2ml tonight I think. Time to step up and lift like a man!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How long have you had this lethargy mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> How long have you had this lethargy mate?


 About a week so that is where the issue is clouded, could be delayed recovery from the 280SQ due to Modafinil, could be the BP med etc.

Dropped the med yesterday and today and feel fine so it is the number one culprit.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahh ok, good.

Are you going to leave the Modafinal alone as well?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Ahh ok, good.
> 
> Are you going to leave the Modafinal alone as well?


 Yes, defo, would use if cutting or something but hit appetite/thirst too hard and the lack of food/fluids compounded the recovery as my body couldn't clean out all the s**t from the big squat and all of the gear too (pre-WO jabs and orals etc etc). Pish was radioactive orange for a few days, not good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just stepped off scales at 286.0lbs, food and fluids high, just jabbed 2.5ml Apollo Torrip301 - @Sambuca, I know you was interested in the Torrip301, well, hopefully it will help me get 300DL and 300SQ over coming weeks. Early night then off to 1RM at approx 11am for the dead session.

Felt fine all day so defo the BP medication that was causing lethargy. I'll half the tabs from next week I think.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to Feb 17 - you'll do it mate, I'm sure.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 281.6lb

Aim : 290kg (*PB*)

WFH today so a little lie in, sleep was decent (just up twice in night) and all prep has been fine, weight is climbing again, all systems go.

Jabbed 2.5ml Apollo Torrip301 last night and felt riled up off the 2500mcg MTren in it, wanted to lift weights, maybe jab it pre-WO from now on.

Working out at 1RM with Nov and his mate, deadlift platform, Texas deadlift bar etc, all the gear I need to hit the 290. Feeling very confident as the 280 flew up so easy and all prep has been spot on. Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Looking forward to Feb 17 - you'll do it mate, I'm sure.


 Thanks LB, I am flying at the moment so am feeling confident, long way to go yet though!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just stepped off scales at 286.0lbs, food and fluids high, just jabbed 2.5ml Apollo Torrip301 - @Sambuca, I know you was interested in the Torrip301, well, hopefully it will help me get 300DL and 300SQ over coming weeks. Early night then off to 1RM at approx 11am for the dead session.
> 
> Felt fine all day so defo the BP medication that was causing lethargy. I'll half the tabs from next week I think.


 2.5ml in one go. :thumb: damn ill keep an eye on how u get on sure your smash it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 290kg (*PB*)

100mg Oxy and 1ml PW125/1ml Tren Ace. Food/fluids/rest all good so no excuses.

Working out at 1RM with Nov so proper deadlift platform, bumper plates, deadlift bar, chalk etc etc, all the kit. Tony Giddings loves it when someone lifts heavy so he is over, being very vocal, sorting sniff, sorting bar etc etc.

*DEAD* (chalk, gumshield (from 250kg), sniff (top set only).

Stretching, foam rolling - fook me, pecs are sore from Monday, little seed of doubt in mind, this game is such a psychological game.

100 * 2 - fine.

140 * 2 - fine.

180 * 1 - no issues, getting through the sets too quick, not catching breath, have to tell Nov to slow down, sit down between sets.

225 * 1 - Tony over now, shouting etc, very easy, bar feels lovely. Proper kit. I am not feeling as strong as last week or as comfortable in the new environment, also, I seem to be rushing through things, need to sort it.

250 * 1 - again very easy, still rushing, is it due to Tony being about, hadn't caught breath before the lift, decide to fook off into own corner, hyperventilating before the PB attempt.

290 * 1 - Tony cleans the chalk off bar, he has new sniff called something like "Sniff you Mother****er", big slugs on that, rushed the setup, not enough breath in, very easy to knees and slows a little with a few wiggles, maybe 95% all out, got the PB though, lots to work on in 2 weeks time. Got vid, up soon.

In two weeks time, I may go for 295 or I may go for 300, not sure, 300 would have been close, if I would have made it, it would have been 100% all out. Need to sort out setup and also timing between sets, today was ridiculous. Environment felt alien too, haven't lifted there for a while I suppose but I should handle that.

I will not be going gym on Mondays now, feeling sore from Monday session didn't help today either. Wed - PB attempt, Fri - Chest/Delts, all other days are rest days.

Nov got a PB of 250KG too, and a double at that!! Great lifting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I fookin give up with trying to embed it FFS


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Here you go mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*PLAN*

Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 282DL. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 18 - 282SQ (PB). ***COMPLETE***
Jan 27 - 290DL (PB). ***COMPLETE***
Feb 03 - 290SQ (PB).
Feb 10 - 300DL (PB).
Feb 17 - 300SQ (PB).

2 days a week in gym = Wed - PB, Fri - Chest/Delts.

Starting to get into the business end of the lifting cycle now. I'm feeling that I will have to step things up, especially the food and fluids. Also I will have to increase the gear so am adding in 2ml Apollo Torrip301 EOD - powerful, fast-acting gear so will defo help with lifts.

Feeling healthy at the moment, if I get all of the lifts above, do I crack on and go for 310DL/SQ or do I have a month break (no gear) and then go again for the SM contest on June 5th, with all training geared around SM? I don't know at this juncture, will assess and come up with something over next 3 weeks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Assessing is the way to go.

If the pb attempts go well I would tend to have a weeks rest, then go again for another pb, before stepping back the training for a while. If the pb attempts are touch and go I would call it a day and step the training back there and then. It's worth getting as much as you can from this sort of training, but to go again and fail can create an uncertainty which may affect future efforts.

There's a lot to be said for quitting on a positive lift.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 282.4lbs

Spent the rest of the day yesterday lying about, felt really spent, trying to get food and drink down me, never feel hungry/thirsty after a big lift. Went to bed early but the usual after a big lift : restless legs, tossing/turning/sweating, up in the night continually and finally gave up at 2am, read my phone and got up at 3:30am. Obviously feel a little tired, legs heavy, PIP from torrip301 high on left quad (not as bad as first batch though but not great), Ibuprofen and Paracetamol have gone in twice.

Into work for easy and restful day. Food box for this morning weighs 1.92KG and consists of jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 10 boiled eggs mashed with light mayo, green olives with jalapeño filling, cheese cubes and Encona sauce. I have 2 bananas and will purchase 2 Innocent Smoothies (2 for £4 at Tesco  ). Tomorrow will be easy chest and delts day, everything then will be geared to 290SQ next Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Assessing is the way to go.
> 
> If the pb attempts go well I would tend to have a weeks rest, then go again for another pb, before stepping back the training for a while. If the pb attempts are touch and go I would call it a day and step the training back there and then. It's worth getting as much as you can from this sort of training, but to go again and fail can create an uncertainty which may affect future efforts.
> 
> There's a lot to be said for quitting on a positive lift.


 Thanks Ming, the voice of wisdom and reason. I'll come back to you as I go, I can be a little gung-ho at times so may need reining back.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Assessing is the way to go.
> 
> If the pb attempts go well I would tend to have a weeks rest, then go again for another pb, before stepping back the training for a while. If the pb attempts are touch and go I would call it a day and step the training back there and then. It's worth getting as much as you can from this sort of training, but to go again and fail can create an uncertainty which may affect future efforts.
> 
> There's a lot to be said for quitting on a positive lift.


 Best post I've ever read on here mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Best post I've ever read on here mate


 Well I don't know about that 

The mental aspect of lifting heavy weights shouldn't be underestimated. Confidence is everything. If you don't think you can lift a weight, you won't.

One of the secrets of powerlifting is to always leave a little in reserve - except on meet day of course. Failed lifts breed doubt in the mind, and the chances of future progress are reduced.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well I don't know about that
> 
> The mental aspect of lifting heavy weights shouldn't be underestimated. Confidence is everything. If you don't think you can lift a weight, you won't.
> 
> One of the secrets of powerlifting is to always leave a little in reserve - except on meet day of course. Failed lifts breed doubt in the mind, and the chances of future progress are reduced.


 It was such a ridiculously simple way of putting into words what it took me years to learn.

I'm not a powerlifter but this applies to bodybuilding too in many ways.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 283.0lbs

9 hours kip last night, deep sleep, usual pishes throughout the night, feel brand new today compared to yesterday







, a little dehydrated though so trying to force fluids down.

Weight is climbing slowly but surely but it feels good weight, breathlessness has increased since I added in torrip301 though. I am carrying the weight well though. Fook it, I may even throw a pic up soon if I can be assed taking one, probably just do a most muscular on vid when I get the 300SQ or DL









PIP from the torrip301 isn't great, large patch of redness on left thigh, red hot, will go down over a few days, still not as bad as first batch though.

WFH today so will pop down 1RM today or tomorrow dependent on work and a few other factors. Pecs and OHP (for log) is order of the day, I may try 3 plates on BP, about fookin time I got that post-injury.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing : Infiniti have agreed to continue to "sponsor" me for Herts Strongest Man, new batch of TMT being made, when made I'll be getting my hands on it, will definitely help me. Puts pressure on me though, which is a good thing (keep me on straight and narrow) as I feel as though I have to hit the 300SQ and DL (not let them down) and makes me feel the same for the SM contest. I need to start training events as soon as I get 300SQ and DL I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : Infiniti have agreed to continue to "sponsor" me for Herts Strongest Man, new batch of TMT being made, when made I'll be getting my hands on it, will definitely help me. Puts pressure on me though, which is a good thing (keep me on straight and narrow) as I feel as though I have to hit the 300SQ and DL (not let them down) and makes me feel the same for the SM contest. I need to start training events as soon as I get 300SQ and DL I think.


Will you be wearing a t-shirt with their name and logo on then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Will you be wearing a t-shirt with their name and logo on then?


 That would be pretty cool IMO, loads of muppets sponsored by Met-RX etc, I rock up with my "Sponsored by Infiniti UGL" hoody, I'll ask mate. I'm well up for it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> That would be pretty cool IMO, loads of muppets sponsored by Met-RX etc, I rock up with my "Sponsored by Infiniti UGL" hoody, I'll ask mate. I'm well up for it


Lol I want an Apollo one for my competition haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

2ml Torrip301 before gym, working out with Nov and his mate at 1RM.

Still feeling the after-effects of Wednesday with tightness in lower back and usual pain in left shoulder. Anyhow, fook it, crack on.

BP - worked up to 140 which felt fine but body was squirming and wriggling underneath bar, pretty sure it didn't look great but went up just fine. Felt like a lot more there if I can harness it. I'll take it anyway, post injury PB. Felt lower back pumping badly after 140 so did 100 * 9 as downset.

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - worked up to 55kg a side, lots of crunching and cracking on LHS. This exercise is also coming on too.

@Nov did a great DL, coming on loads. His "pet project" is coming along well too.

Shortness of breath is now becoming debilitating since the addition of the Torrip, I'll see how it goes, I cannot walk and speak at same time otherwise I gas quickly and have to stop.

Prep now starts for 290SQ at 1RM on Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY*

Gym weight : 128KG

After a weekend of NOT making it, back on track today, trying to flush system out and actually get some food down me.

Decided to do an upper body sesh at work gym, working solo.

Seated Machine Chest Press - 6 sets, worked up to top set of 60KG a side, nice and slow, deep.

WGPD to chest (leaning back) - 4 sets worked up to 37.5KG a side, slow, controlled, no dragging the weight at outset of movement.

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 4 sets working up to full stack (75kg a side).

Even though prep has been ridiculous, felt very, very strong and all weights or reps up from last week. I'll probably rest up, eat and drink as much as possible for rest of the week and go for 290SQ at weekend I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY *

Gym weight : 128KG

Still not 100%, forcing food and fluids down when I can, no jabs since Saturday, no orals or anything really. Treating this week as deload week before all out attack next week.

Working solo at work gym, looking for 240 * 6.

*Deads* (chalk only) - working up to 240, the 185 felt heavy, so did the 225, sweating heavily, not well, breathing so heavy, very, very dizzy at top of 185 and 225. Took 10 mins before the 240 set, almost hyperventilating to get the oxygen and air in, planned to touch and go the reps, first 5 very quick and easy, last one a big struggle, bar came away from legs and almost a good morning. Got the target though, took a long time to recover my breathing and to stop sweating.

Plan to start jabbing again tonight.

Next aim is a squat session on Saturday at 1RM and then plan the 290SQ for next week dependent on how Saturday goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Appetite is coming back nicely in readiness for squats over the weekend. Food already eaten this morning:-

100g protein shake with hazelnut soya milk.

12 large eggs, 1 tin tuna, 100g cheese scrambled in olive oil.

5 bananas.

750ml pure pineapple juice.

Large jacket potato, tin tuna with mayo, baked beans.

Still feel hungry too. Hoping to make squats tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 280.0lbs

Feeling pretty good this morning, little tired due to broken sleep. I jabbed 5ml TMT and 2ml Torrip301 last night, was a very sweaty night, very broken sleep - must have been the Mtren in the Torrip301. I learn my lesson again, Torrip301 is for pre-WO only.

Working out at 1RM with Nov at 10:00, on the mono, will pin 1ml BSI MtrenDS pre-WO and some Oxy.

Aim is to go by feel, but I would like 240 * 5 or 6 or whatever I can get really.

Firing food and fluids down.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with the squats mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Aim : 240 * 6

Jabbed 1ml BSI Mtren DS and ingested 50mg Oxy beforehand.

Feeling little tired TBH and not 100%, not sure why, I feel a little shaky. Fook it, just do it anyway.

On the mono with chains to catch the bar etc so I can have a good go at this.

*SQUAT* (SBDs, PowerPerfect IIs, gum shield and sniff on top set).

Usual stretches and foam rolling.

70 * 4 - nice stretch, 1RM is busy this morning and there are some sexy females in there, defo going to smash these weights now , never see any birds in this gym pure hardcore. Stepped this out, Nov and his mate doing DLs.

110 * 2 - A2G, feel lovely, the Texas Squat Bar makes such a difference. Stepped out.

150 * 1 - stepped out, very easy, nothing on bar.

190 * 1 - Nov's mate pulled the mono, smashed this up.

240 * 6 - @Nov pulling the mono, asked me how many, I stated I have to get 4, sniff in, gym have stopped to watch, cannot fail now, first 4 I didn't even feel, Nov tries to catch the bar with the mono after 4, I shout NO, got gum shield in, he didn't understand it, so I shout f**k OFF, he understood that , number 5 was 80% all out, number 6 was 90% all out. Very pleased, very powerful, confident for 300SQ within 3 weeks now!! Boooommm, I feel back in the game!!!

The mono and Texas bar feel so lovely, give so much confidence that it is unreal, I want to go for 300SQ next weekend although may hold myself back.

No video though, would have been funny.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The squatting yesterday wiped me out for the rest of the day, had to go into town, walking was a chore and had to walk from bench to bench to sit down. Took a while to get stuff sorted. In bed for 20:30, lights out for 21:00.

As usual after a squat session, sleep was atrocious and I have been awake from 04:30. My tren dreams are becoming more bizarre and gruesome too. Quick synopsis : missus went to house party, got hammered, some guy took advantage and raped her, I went and picked him up, nailed him through hands and feet to wooden floor, chainsawed him so legs gone above knee and arms gone above elbow, using blowtorch to cauterize the wound and stop the bleeding to keep the fooker alive. I woke up then with my belly turning over. 2 weeks more of the tren then time to come off maybe









Anyway, rest day, food and fluids going in, going swimming with the kids, legs and body feel battered. I will get a pecs and delts session in on Tuesday I think and then 300DL on Sat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*NEW DRUG REGIME*

10ml TMT 500 per week (3g Test E, 1g Tren E and 1g Mast E pw). 2 shots of 5ml Sat/Wed.
100mg Pharma Proviron pd.
1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex some days.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.
*Pre-WO*
2ml Apollo Torrip301.

1ml BSI MTren DS.
50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mest****/Halo****.
*Post-WO*
50mg Winny/Var.

All gear is Infiniti unless listed.

**** Mestanalone was made for me by Chemical Solutions lab. Halotestin is old ProChem expiry 2013.

*PB SCHEDULE*

Feb 13 - 300DL

Feb 20 - 300SQ

After the 300SQ, I will revisit everything, options are 1 : to crack on with PBs and gear, 2 : have a break off gear and start SM training.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

17th's the Squat Day, isn't it? :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> 17th's the Squat Day, isn't it? :thumbup1:


 I need a full week before PBs mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 281.4lbs

I'll probably not update as much now as there won't be a great deal to update apart from the PBs. I may try to get a quick upper body sesh in tomorrow.

In bed for 19:00 last night and lights out for 20:00, I was struggling all day, the squatting had really hit me hard, enjoyed swimming with kids and ate all day, was glued to sofa until 14:00. Sleep is now becoming debilitating, awake loads in night, loads of pishes, awake at 03:30 before alarm etc, cannot wait for the diazies to arrive, I'll probably have 2 a week when tren is high, Tuesday and Friday as I can have a lie in and catch up with some much-needed sleep.

I am still a little sore and tender today but nothing to worry about. Need to MTFU.

Obviously everything is geared towards 300DL on Saturday now. I have no doubt in my mind that I will pull it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck with the squat.. I like your approach

Have seen this? What an animal he is only getting better


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY*

Weight : 285.2lbs

Sleep was broken again but when I did sleep, it was very, very deep, feel much, much better this morning, relieved. No mad dreams either 

Weight has spiked up over 4lb in one day, food was on point yesterday just loads of it, trying to keep the shite to weekends only. Struggling to get enough water down to keep myself 100% rehydrated.

Chest and delts today, maybe some tris as well dependent on energy levels, everything is geared to the 300DL on Saturday at 10:00 @1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Good luck with the squat.. I like your approach
> 
> Have seen this? What an animal he is only getting better


 Morning Fran, thanks, I love Eddie and occasionally watch the Deadlift Challenge from 2015 where he pulls 463KG easy, World Record, gets me pumped for the gym 

Seen that vid before, apparently that was his second attempt as one of the spotters fooked up his first attempt, no wonder he was blowing so hard at the end!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY DAY *

Gym Weight : 129KG

Pretty keen to finally get some work into the chest to keep recovery on an upward curve. Work gym, working out with Nov.

DB BP - worked up to 6 reps with the 45s, everything felt real heavy today, breathing was very labored too. Body probably trying to adjust to spike in weight and also the large amounts of tren. My plan was not to push hard today as I need to be 100% for Saturday, I would defo have expected more here but not concerned.

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - worked up to 70KG a side, 6 reps, again everything was a struggle.

I probably haven't recovered from Saturday's squat session and, with not pushing hard, weight was a fair bit down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazingly, my legs are still a little tired from Saturday. I am eating as much as poss and keeping fluids high to try to get them sorted for Sat.

Just jabbed 5ml TMT500. Also 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg). I'll pin the same amount of the fast esters on Thursday and Friday too in readiness for Saturdays DL.

No gym now until Saturday morning.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Fran, thanks, I love Eddie and occasionally watch the Deadlift Challenge from 2015 where he pulls 463KG easy, World Record, gets me pumped for the gym
> 
> Seen that vid before, apparently that was his second attempt as one of the spotters fooked up his first attempt, no wonder he was blowing so hard at the end!!


 Yep the spotter ****ed up and he nearly went arse over tit apparently. Completely lost his balance!

The he guy who owns the gym is on the right side and I was speaking to him about it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov was talking about his gym sesh last night on the way to work in the car and I was getting riled up, picturing the DL in my mind. It was good, showed that mentally I am ready and physically I am almost there, legs are 99%, feeling good, fresh and fit, all lower back pumps gone, all is coming together nicely.

The lift will be 305KG, 7 20kg plates a side, 20kg Texas DL bar and comp collars which weight 2.5KG each.

Weight is still floating around the 280lbs mark, thought I may have been able to push this up TBH. Just polished off salmon, banana and 1kg Greek yoghurt, so food is high.

Fast-estered jab tonight and tomorrow and then I'll design the pre-WO on Friday.

Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 282lbs.

BP : 115/65 (I had a Lisinopril last night due to the introduction of the fast acting gear).

RHR : high 90s - this is not good. 3 weeks more gear, then break and get this down.

WFH today so food and fluids already very high. Going Prezzo for lunch (sort of Valentines meal whilst kids at school), will eat as much as poss in there too inc dessert obviously.

One of my favourite boxers (Kevin Mitchell) retired yesterday so watching Mitchell v Murray from 2011, proper war.

Will pin more fast acting gear tonight.

Tomorrow pre-WO : 1ml WC PW125, 2ml Apollo Torrip301, 50mg Halo, 50mg Mest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 280lbs

Aim : 305KG (*PB*)

7 years of training, eating and jabbing have gone into today. Unhelpfully, I have a massive piece of work on today so these factors, coupled with the tren means that my sleep was very broken indeed. All other prep (food/rest/fluids) has been fine so no excuses today.

Lift will be at 1RM at 10:00 with Nov on the deadlift platform with all the proper gear.

Pre-WO : 50mg Mest/Halo, 1ml WC PW125.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do the best you can mate.....good luck!

:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Weight : 282lbs.
> 
> BP : 115/65 (I had a Lisinopril last night due to the introduction of the fast acting gear).
> 
> ...


 good blood pressure that mate,you should try taking Cialis ed seems to help and hr mines always highish...

did you get the bp meds from your doc? good luck with the lifts!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> good blood pressure that mate,you should try taking Cialis ed seems to help and hr mines always highish...
> 
> did you get the bp meds from your doc? good luck with the lifts!


 http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ArrowLisinopril_Lisinopril_5mg_90_Tablets_p_83.html

Cialis - what for mate? For the RHR?

Thanks.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ArrowLisinopril_Lisinopril_5mg_90_Tablets_p_83.html
> 
> Cialis - what for mate? For the RHR?
> 
> Thanks.


 brings down bp opens up all the veins for better blood flow round the body mines deffo reduced,theres

a ;list of good benefits for the heart...were they quick delivery mate good to deal with?cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> brings down bp opens up all the veins for better blood flow round the body mines deffo reduced,theres
> 
> a ;list of good benefits for the heart...were they quick delivery mate good to deal with?cheers


 Thx Mal, will look into it.

Delivery slow (from Far East I think) and expensive (£7) but trustworthy and you do get the gear eventually.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing smash it mate.. :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 305KG (*PB*)

50mg Halo and 50mg Mestanalone at 09:30, jabbed 1ml BSI MTren DS on way in car, got to gym at 10:00 and it was closed. FFS. I rang the owner, Tony Giddings (I had already arranged that it would be open at 10:00) and he rushed back, worked in my favour, let the gear get into the system and to calm down a little, been pacing all morning.

Anyhow, I was ready, Nov and his mate Lee were there, straight onto the dead platform. I had already agreed with Nov that he and Lee would load bar and to ensure I got 5 mins rest between heavy singles. This worked a treat.

*DEAD* (chalk on all sets, gum shield and sniff on top set).
100 * 4 - glad to finally be lifting, real easy.
140 * 2 - nice stretch.
185 * 1 - no issues.
225 * 1 - no issues.
265 * 1 - trying to get the proper rest in now, flew up like nothing on the bar. Real good feeling about the top set now, very confident.
305 * 1 - took 6 minutes (timed) before this, loads of chalk on hands and thighs, gum shield in, fresh sniff which Tony liked punishing me with and slapped me about proper, riled up but controlled, so easy to knees that it felt like nothing on bar, slowed down above knees when upper back activates but still very easy, no hitching like last week but a few wiggles, Tony reckons OK for a comp, I'm not so sure, @Greyphantom thoughts please matey. Buzzing, loads more there, 320 in 2 weeks. After the lift, I was so riled up, it took 20s to calm down slightly, had to go in corner tensing whole body up etc.

Got vids of 265 and 305 uploading now and a pic which Tony took of me at top of the 305 lift.

Still sweating and buzzing, onto 305SQ next Saturday now, I will smash that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:beer:

Well done mate - bloody good!

:thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice work mate. Great deadlift and keep up the hard work! :thumb

Going to be paying more attention to this journal.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*PLAN*
Jan 04 - 260SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 11 - 270SQ * 2. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 14 - 282DL. ***COMPLETE***
Jan 18 - 282SQ (PB). ***COMPLETE***
Jan 27 - 290DL (PB). ***COMPLETE***
Feb 13 - 305DL (PB). ***COMPLETE***
Feb 20 - 305SQ (PB).

Feb 27 - 320DL (PB).


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Well done mate.

Think it woulda been red lighted, not a strength issue tho,

more of a nervous, making sure of lift thing, done it myself loads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr Beefy said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Think it woulda been red lighted, not a strength issue tho,
> 
> more of a nervous, making sure of lift thing, done it myself loads.


 Hitching or lockout? GreyPhantom will provide feedback, he is a judge for PL comps.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 280lbs

100mg Var and 100mg Winny post-WO yesterday, food and fluids plentiful and I didn't crack and have a Guinness. I had a massive cheesecake instead - what an exciting life I lead. In bed for 21:00, awake for 04:00 to start work but sleep was super-deep and enjoyable.

I feel a little stiff but not like I hit a PB yesterday, nowhere near as stiff/tender as last week after the 240SQ * 6. Lots more to come from DL even if I have to hitch above knees, good enough for gym lift IMO.

Trying to finish this work then spend some time with missus and kids today. Quiet day ahead.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Prep for Saturday (305SQ) begins now. It goes without saying that food/fluids/rest/sleep will be plentiful and as high as poss all week.

M : 5ml TMT500.

T : 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg). Possible upper body session, will be light.

W : WFH - lie-in, can eat/rest/drink more at home too.

T : 5ml TMT500.

F : WFH- lie-in, can eat/rest/drink more at home too. 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg).

S : 10:00 - 1RM, squat, pre-WO designed closer to the time.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Think the lockout is ok, would probably be red lighted for the hitching imo. Great lift nonetheless :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Think the lockout is ok, would probably be red lighted for the hitching imo. Great lift nonetheless :thumbup1:


 Thanks Ming, I think you are probably correct (I stated the same in the write-up), let's see what GP says. I am claiming it as a gym lift anyhow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 282.0lbs.

After working 45 days on the bounce (ching ching $$$$) and allied to all the heavy lifting and PBs, I am totally fooked and falling asleep at my desk. Living on caffeine today, sleep has been fine, my body is just showing signs of distress. Obviously, I have another 3 PBS to go for, so need to keep going for another 3 weeks!! Food/fluids/rest/sleep will sort me out.

Food for this morning - working my way through this.
100g protein in hazelnut milk.
6 bananas.
750ml Pineapple juice.
6 tangerines.
3 large jacket potatoes - these will be microwaved today. 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, 100g cheese cut into blocks.
4l sparkling water.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 282.2lbs

8 hours solid kip last night, feeling a lot better but not 100% still, more kip needed tonight. Plan is to hit pecs and delts today at work with Nov, nothing to heavy.

5ml TMT500 went in last night too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym weight : 130KG

Working solo at work gym, didn't want to go, feel tired and couldn't be fooked to drag my ass out of my chair.

Flat BB BP - worked up to 100KG, 3s * 8r - felt very heavy.
Seated Machine Press - worked up to 60KG a side, massive pumps and then cramps in pecs. Heavy.
Seated Shoulder Press - worked up to 3s * 6rt at 60KG a side. Felt heavy as fook.

Done, body not recovered from Saturday, tried to work through it but struggled like hell. I didn't enjoy it at all, felt a chore, may bin next weeks and just go for the PBs now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT PLAN*

Putting some plans down for the squat PB on Saturday at 1RM, everything is geared towards that now.

Time : Saturday 10:00

Aim : 305SQ

Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves.

70 * 4

110 * 2

150 * 1

190 * 1 - belt on.

230 * 1

275 * 1 - gumshield in. Vid.

305 * 1 - sniff. Vid.

All will be pulled on mono.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 282lbs.

Still feel tired. It was Thursday last week when I started feeling ready for the DL so hopefully tomorrow my body kicks into action and I start feeling good for Sat. No gym now until Sat too.

Last night I jabbed 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg).

Today I am WFH. I will jab 5ml TMT500. As much food and fluids down my neck whilst laying on sofa.

T : 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg).

F : WFH- lie-in, can eat/rest/drink more at home too. I got sent a vial of Tren Ace (the lab with no name) from an old mate, so will jab some of that, he reckons it is dynamite.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 283lbs

Increase in gear is making me ridiculously tired. I was lying on bed last night at 7pm, falling asleep, forced myself to get up and drink shake, back in bed at 7:30pm, lights out, asleep instantly, one slash in night and woke up at 4am by alarm. Also, I haven't even thought about sex this week too.

Another rest day today, hope to start perking up in readiness for Saturday's lift. I may swerve tonights jab too, dependent on feel.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Has lethargy/loss of libido been an issue when you've ran these kind of doses previously or is this the first time you've suffered from it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Has lethargy/loss of libido been an issue when you've ran these kind of doses previously or is this the first time you've suffered from it?


 Yes mate, hits the system so hard that the body just wants to rest. I am on 12.5mg Aromasin every day so not E2 related, just tiredness.

I am actually feeling OK now I am at work.

Looking forward to the 300+ SQ on Saturday now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, the squat PB attempt will now be Sunday at 10:00.

Feeling so much better today, so hungry but also not as lethargic, body adjusting now and recovered from the DL. Food and fluids very high, even by my usual standards, no cramping or pumping, just usual shortness of breath.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 284lbs

Weight still climbing nicely this week, I'll be keeping food and fluids as high as I can, loads of rest and sleep. Lights out for 8pm last night and up for 5am so 9 hours kip, 3 slashes in night but deep, deep sleep otherwise, no tern sweats in night. Body seems to be handling the extra gear nicely now, just needs loads of sleep.

WFH today so lying on settee eating and drinking and out for pub dinner with missus and kids later, no alcohol.

I wish I was taking on the big squat tomorrow, nervous but excited, replaying my 280 from last year in my head and visualising Sundays lift too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 284lbs

Quiet day yesterday, food/fluids/rest were all high, dinner is pub was full of cals, diet coke only. Again, sleep very high, lying on bed from 19:30, asleep not long after.

I did a jab last night, 1ml of each - Tren Ace (100mg), Sust (250mg), Mast Prop (100mg).

All prep is going perfect, looking forward to tomorrow now, I have so much aggression built up, I just want to attack the bar.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT PB DAY*

Weight : 281lbs

Aim : 305kg (*PB*)

Weight has dropped a few lbs overnight, I reckon slightly dehydrated as food was so high last night, forcing water down this morning. Asleep for 21:00 and woke up just before 06:00 so lots of sleep. I'll be eating and drinking until about 09:00, 1RM at 10:00 with Nov to pull mono, Tony G for sniff and slaps and Nov's mate to video.

Feeling good, confident and itching to get under the bar (seems an age since I last lifted).

No excuses!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Weight : 280lbs
> 
> ...


 How is the WC PW125? Are the drugs in it as toxic in injectable form as they are in oral?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> How is the WC PW125? Are the drugs in it as toxic in injectable form as they are in oral?


 Rocket fuel. I have never had any serious liver readings (med/high ALT only) so certainly not toxic to me. I believe that the toxicity of these compounds are overplayed.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Rocket fuel. I have never had any serious liver readings (med/high ALT only) so certainly not toxic to me. I believe that the toxicity of these compounds are overplayed.


 Yeah, I was reading about cheque drops on steroid.com and they sounded pretty nasty! You think they're more for power lifters before a comp or could be beneficial for a bodybuilder when training bigger muscle groups like legs? Or both.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Yeah, I was reading about cheque drops on steroid.com and they sounded pretty nasty! You think they're more for power lifters before a comp or could be beneficial for a bodybuilder when training bigger muscle groups like legs? Or both.


 I only like to provide feedback from real-life examples, I have read so much bullshit on the web about this game.

Mainly useful for PLers as provide aggression for the big lifts but could defo be useful for BBers when hitting a big lift/compounds I reckon (I know fook all about BBing though to be fair).


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see you making progress here pal! Hope life is treating you well!

I think you are right about cheque drops. A few of my PL friends say they are ok but nothing spectacular, Kinda like halo and mtren, good for a bit of rage but probably not a very effective muscle builder. Might be wrong


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have eaten and hydrated to 286.2lbs (even after toilet) so primed to go now. 50mg Mest and Halo have been consumed. 1ml WC PW125 will be jabbed at 10:00.

Will post up report and vids ASAP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT PB DAY*

Weight : 286lbs

Aim : 305kg (*PB*)

Feeling confident, Nov and Lee were there to help (loading bar, sorting everything), Tony G on top set for spot, sniff and slaps

SQUAT (Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves) - all on monolift.

110 * 4 - concentrating on bar position and feet position, like nothing on bar.

150 * 2 - again technique paramount, felt heavier than I would have wanted, must switch on now.

190 * 1 - belt on. Aggression high, rep was so fast, didn't feel it.

230 * 1 - gum shield in. Again, beautiful rep, very deep, feels lovely, game on./

275 * 1 - feet position wrong, not under the bar enough, meaning that I was on toes from outset, managed to brute force the weight up but felt it. Doubts now for top set, feel cramps in lower back FFS!!

300 * 1 - sniff. Bottled the 305 due to struggles and travails with the 275, wanted to get 300 under my belt, loads of sniff and heavy slaps from Tony, aggression off the scale. Bar and feet position lovely, ascent very nice, way below para, smashed it up, slowed a little at mid-rep, powered through, easy. More there - 320 in 2 weeks time.

Shouldn't have bottled the 305, happy with the 300 though, good to get under belt, rep was so easy that I can push on now, confident that I would have hit 310 today.

I will be convincing myself to stay of the beer for the rest of the day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

300SQ


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great work mate. It's a good feeling to get that 300 in the bag. Well past parallel and more in the tank.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Good to see you making progress here pal! Hope life is treating you well!
> 
> I think you are right about cheque drops. A few of my PL friends say they are ok but nothing spectacular, Kinda like halo and mtren, good for a bit of rage but probably not a very effective muscle builder. Might be wrong


 IB, how are you mate? All good here, no boozing or partying so being very sensible, therefore lifts are shooting up. How are you? Are you down in East End of London? Did you meet up with Smitch?

Cheque drops purely a lifting aid, not anabolic.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 280.6lbs.

Obviously dehydrated to fook, will be filling up on food and fluids today, got an amazing amount of food to take to work. May write it up later, too tired to give a fook at the moment. I was lying on bed from 18:30 and asleep early, just need time to recover. Been awake since 2am, legs aching/throbbing, thirsty and probably tren-related too, feel very, very sore and stiff and so tired. I could do with swerving work but I have to go today.

Lower back, legs and CNS fried. I definitely need to get an upper body sesh in somewhere this week, maybe tomorrow if I have recovered.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great work mate. It's a good feeling to get that 300 in the bag. Well past parallel and more in the tank.


 Thanks mate, all time 771 total now, will be working hard on upper body in 2nd half of year, hoping to get bench up so I can have a go at a comp next year.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Work Food*

100g Protein in Alpro Soya Almond Milk.
100g Smoked Scottish Salmon.
2 large bananas.
8 large free-range boiled eggs.
125g Hot Smoked Salmon Fillet.
3 tangerines.
3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna with light mayo, coleslaw, baked beans, 100g cheese.
1l Pineapple Juice.
2l sparkling water.

If I manage to get through this lot, I'll go to works restaurant and get some lunch, 50/50 at moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Working from home, lying on settee, drinking pure orange juice and eating 1kg Greek Yoghurt (full fat, so creamy), watching Sunday Supplement. I have weekend's footy and a load of boxing Sky +ed too.

Missus at gym this morning, will spend time with her this afternoon, may eat out for lunch, go for a walk this afternoon (lovely winters day), pick kids up from school and then go gym for upper body sesh.

Missed jab last night, couldn't be fooked, too tired, just jabbed 5ml TMT500. Will continue with rest of jabs this week.

Everything is now aimed at 320DL at weekend.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lifts are looking good buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 285lbs

Another horrific nights sleep, allied to heavy sweating (from Tren A jab last night perhaps) has left me unbelievably tired. I'm fookin sick of feeling tired and shite now, life feels so much harder than it should and I am looking forward to the end of the cycle now. 2 more big lifts and then rest (but what happens if I smash the lifts easily, surely I have to push on and keep going?? We shall see).

Anyhow, another day of rest, into the office, as much food and water as I can take. Eyes on Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> lifts are looking good buddy :thumbup1:


 Starting training for Hatfield yet mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Starting training for Hatfield yet mate?


 3rd week back training mate had the worst leg doms ever last week lol

not sure i`ll be ready if im honest with myself but gonna up calories and see what happens there after


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> 3rd week back training mate had the worst leg doms ever last week lol
> 
> not sure i`ll be ready if im honest with myself but gonna up calories and see what happens there after


 No SM training from me yet and I want 320DL and 320SQ over next 2 weekends so have to see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been struggling to get my food down today, having to force it down and then struggling with acid. I have had my usual Ranitidine and have been sipping on Braggs Organic Apple Cyder Vinegar - beautiful to sip on. Feeling a little better.

Struggling with hydration too, doesn't matter how much I drink, I feel dry and piss is orange, must be the level of tren in body now.

Still feeling tired so will hit the 320DL on Sunday morning at 10:00, an extra days rest. WFH tomorrow.

Just about to jab 5ml TMT500. Expecting a delivery of the new batch tomorrow so will whack pics up.

I'll have to see how the DL goes but I feel as though mentally and physically the heavy food/lifting/drugs/weight are taking their toll now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Better sleep, feeling a little better this morning, trying to keep fluids even higher. One more jab tonight, fast-acting gear.

Working from home today, got a load of footy to catch up on and some of the buildup to the Quigg Frampton fight on Sat night.

The primary school (Ofsted 2) which my two kids go to (8yo girl and 5yo boy) have had a new head since beginning of academic year. There has been an exodus of teachers since, in my little girls year, there has been no permanent teacher all of this academic year (3 have left), all parents are frustrated and really angry. Anyway, I asked the Board of Governors for a parent consultation and it is going ahead at 08:55, I have been given the parent's spokesman role, mainly because I don't give a fook and will say whatever I see fit but also I am quite used to standing up in meetings/presentations etc and speaking. Just putting bullet points together (head of board of governors appointed the new head, even though track record wasn't up to it, but I have inside info that they are mates and have a personal relationship outside the school). Will be interesting.

Hoping to go to see the SR-71 Lockheed Blackbird tomorrow. Little boy has gone mad for it.

http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/70000183


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New Infiniti Delivery arrived, latest batch of TMT with holograms, sticker and insert.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Blackbird is sexiest creation man has ever achieved! Might go myself actually


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try taking Omeprazole 10mg for Stomach Acid, it works much better for me than Ranitidine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 284lbs

I don't want to sound like a little bitch too much, but, fook me, I have struggled this week. Tiredness, lethargy, breathlessness, not hungry as I usually am, feeling a little nauseous, broken sleep. I just have to dig in now for 8 more days. Also I am being careful with the amount of gear I am pinning, trying to manage the tiredness and sides (well, I don't really get sides as such, just tiredness/lethargy/breathlesness).

Gear this week:-

T : 5ml TMT500.

W : 2.5ml Tren Ace (100mg). This is the lab I was sent to trial last week.

Th : 5ml TMT500.

I didn't have the energy or appetite to pin on Monday and Friday. I won't do anything today/tonight either - diminishing returns now.

Simple plan for today and tonight : as much food/fluids/rest/sleep as possible. I am just hoping that I "come alive" tomorrow before gym, smash it to make it all worthwhile.

Anyhow, plan would be something like this:-

Pre-WO : 50mg Mest/Halo with 1ml WC PW125

100 * 4

140 * 2

185 * 1

230 * 1

260 * 1

290 * 1 - the top weight is dependent on how this feels, obviously I need to beat 305 and would love 325 so anywhere from 310-325, I am going big and ambitious though, fook it.

320 * 1


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD PB DAY*

Lights out for 20:00 last night and up for 05:00. Feeling much better today, extra hydration and no pinning has really helped.

 Weight : 283.2lbs - I will be eating and hydrating to 286lbs+ before gym at 10:00.

Aim : 320KG (*PB*)

Pre-WO : 50mg Mest/Halo with 1ml WC PW125

Nov and Lee will be there to help with sorting bar, chalk, wire-brushing bar and to try to control my aggression. Tony G for slaps and sniff.

*DEAD* (chalk on all sets, gum shield and sniff on top set).
100 * 4
140 * 2
185 * 1
230 * 1
260 * 1

***3 min break***
290 * 1 - the top weight is dependent on how this feels, obviously I need to beat 305 and would love 325 so anywhere from 310-325, I am going big and ambitious though, fook it.

***8 min break***
320 * 1

I have been having negative thoughts this week as my physical state hasn't been 100% but now the day is here, FOOKIN BRING IT!!

No excuses!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD PB DAY*

Today was the day when everything caught up with me, I have been trying to cheat my own body and recover my CNS with increasing gear, sleep, rest but it had to catch up sooner or later. All week I have been feeling fooked/tired/not hungry etc.

Aim : 320KG (*PB*)

Pre-WO : 50mg Mest/Halo with 1ml WC PW125

Nov and Tony G were helping out with everything.

*DEAD* (chalk on all sets, gum shield and sniff on top set).
100 * 4
140 * 2
185 * 1
230 * 1
265 * 1 - right hand/grip slipping due to the build of chalk on the bar, much heavier than last week!!
285 * 1 - pulled this easy enough but it was much slower than I would have wanted.
320 * F - didn't get it to the knees. Ripped 2 calluses off left hand too.

All of the 250+ lifts felt much heavier than 2 weeks ago, I was much stronger/confident/rested/healthy two weeks ago, I would have got the 320 at least to knees then.

Feel despondent at the moment, I got my original aim which was 300DL/SQ on this cycle but I know there is more there. Big decision to make now about the squat next Sunday (do I go ahead, do I give an extra weeks break, how do I proceed?) and whether I push on and try to get the 320DL or just listen to body now. It isn't a decision I will not rush into, I want the 320SQ though, the 300 felt easy enough.

Where's the fookin Guinness??


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

That is some weight you are shifting mate! be nice to see you smash the 320 squat!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Would get back on top of it all mentally and physically first. Rather than chase another big pb (the squat).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A 20kg increase is a lot mate. Think about it carefully. As I said in an earlier post I would prefer to finish a training cycle with a successful lift. It's much better mentally. I always feel that finishing on a no lift affects me the next time I'm pushing for a pb.

There's much to be said confidence wise for finishing a training cycle with a little bit left in the tank.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I took 4 or 5 weeks off the gym, eating and gear. Back in gym last week, strength down, weight down 15lbs, feel a million times better though.

Clothes are loose, waist is in, breathing and fitness much better, I could even play football with my boy in park last Sunday without gassing and lower back cramps after 5 mins.

HSM is obviously binned, I have pulled out, tried a few logs, left shoulder not up to it, will be along to support Nov in novices though.

Apart from that, life is good, work and family fine.

Left knee was swelled badly after 300 and I had a small muscle tear high on left quad after 320DL. All are fine now so all systems go.

Back in gym last week, 2 upper body sessions (LHS is very weak as I had been concentrating on SQ and DL), SQ was 200 * 7, then downset of 180 * 8. DL today, will rep out on 220.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see you're back. :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

First dead session since the failed 320DL attempt 4 or 5 weeks ago. Working solo in work gym, first time doing deads there, all new gear. Working solo. Gym weight was 123KG. Feel tired and amazingly stiff so lots of stretching first.

*Deads* - just chalk, felt good to get chalk all over new matting and weights, make it more like a real gym . Worked up to 220KG * 8, was slightly more there but not a great deal, didn't do a downset as too tired today. Good to be back deadlifting, aim in mind was 6+ so I was pretty pleased to get 8.

Due to project timelines and deadlines, I will be squeezing in the gym as and when I can. Minimum of 3 sessions a week (SQ, DL and Upper Body). Optimal is 4 sessions a week (2 Upper Body sessions).

Diet is bang on again, obviously I am on the wagon now, TMT will be going in tonight. I'll be keeping reps high until holiday so I'll go for SQ 220*6+ on Thursday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day yesterday and today due to work commitments (as mentioned already, I am working 7 days a week but big weekend is 7th/8th May when I migrate 30TB database, biggest and most important in the bank). I am going to just have to squeeze the gym in when I can, I am committed though so I will find a way of at least 3 sessions a week.

Weight : 272lbs. Exactly same as when I started last Monday but I have jabbed 5ml Precision Sust and 3ml TMT500 since then with 250mg orals a day. I would expect a boost in weight from the gear so in real terms, weight may be down. I'll go by mirror anyhow. Feeling much fuller and "on" already.

Word of warning : if you have 5 or 6 weeks out of gym, don't go back in and smash DL 220 * 8, I haven't been able to stand up straight since and have been walking about like The Leaning Tower of Pisa  Usual paracetamol and Ibuprofen have been going in but not really touching it. Will do Upper body tomorrow and squats Friday to give lower back a little time before squats.

Diet spot on, no booze, loads of sleep. I am not killing myself on diet and sticking to set diet, I am just cutting out all sugar, processed food, treats and trying to keep fats lowish. Cannot be fooked with going into full diet mode, if I tighten up a little, that'll do me for the holiday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Try taking Omeprazole 10mg for Stomach Acid, it works much better for me than Ranitidine.


 I use this also, works a treat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After the drubbing which Everton received at the hands of the Mighty Reds last night (4-0, we had 37 shots to Everton's three, 13 shots on target to none and 64 touches in the opposition box compared to Everton's three), I am feeling a little sad. It is probably the end of the greatest manager Everton have had for a long time, Roberto Martinez. Long live Marty









Weight : 273lbs, steady, diet has remained good and healthy.

I have finished my box of Anavar so have started on 250mg Winny a day, it is BSI though (got it years ago) so probably 50mg active ingredient









Lower back is now spot on, will hit work gym for upper body sesh today. Working solo.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> After the drubbing which Everton received at the hands of the Mighty Reds last night (4-0, we had 37 shots to Everton's three, 13 shots on target to none and 64 touches in the opposition box compared to Everton's three), I am feeling a little sad. It is probably the end of the greatest manager Everton have had for a long time, Roberto Martinez. Long live Marty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are your goals at the moment then? Staying away from the heavy weights or you getting back to it soon?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> What are your goals at the moment then? Staying away from the heavy weights or you getting back to it soon?


 Higher reps (for instances, last week SQ 200 * 7, this week DL 220*8), strengthen upper body which has been neglected and to definitely strengthen my injured left hand side. Ideally, I would like to do SQ, DL and 2 upper body sessions a week, time permitting.

Holiday on June 11th so keeping weight down, diet tighter (I was 287lbs when I hit 300SQ), feeling much healthier. I am 273lbs now, would like 266lbs/19st, I look and feel decent at that weight.

Gear will be medium - 3ml TMT500 pw, 250mg Winny pd, 50mg Proviron pd.

Weights will be increased weekly (tomorrow 210 or 220 * 8 SQ) etc. More volume on upper body.

Feeling good and healthy is paramount and working towards holiday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Higher reps (for instances, last week SQ 200 * 7, this week DL 220*8), strengthen upper body which has been neglected and to definitely strengthen my injured left hand side. Ideally, I would like to do SQ, DL and 2 upper body sessions a week, time permitting.
> 
> Holiday on June 11th so keeping weight down, diet tighter (I was 287lbs when I hit 300SQ), feeling much healthier. I am 273lbs now, would like 266lbs/19st, I look and feel decent at that weight.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear your taking it slow then.

Hope your injuries heal up soon and you can get back into it. :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 274lbs, gear working it's magic, pushing weight up a little, feel as though I am tightening up a little though, diet still spot on, no booze (went boozer in Canary Wharf with team yesterday, lime and soda water, boss et al were trying to get me on the Guinness (bye bye 4 days)).

Squats today, working solo at work gym in one of the new fangled cages, will push hard, hoping for 210 * 8 at least.

Lots of sleep and fluids, feeling good and healthy, bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BETA (BENDER) DAY*

Squats. Aim : 210 * 8+

One thing I haven't mentioned on here (purposely) is that I have been struggling with the injection site on my left quad from the 5ml Sust last Friday (I had to push the blue in quite hard (scar tissue) and then injected very quickly, too quickly). Usual heat, swelling and major redness until Wednesday, when I started to get a little worried. From Wednesday the site started pulsing and I was having trouble walking, it feels "different" than past PIP. No fever but appetite seems to be a little down. I massaged it last night and took self-administered Amoxicilin. This morning, walking was much freer and I felt OK for squats. Anyhow, I have had bad PIP before I have done squats before and the squats have hammered the area with blood, the squats have been fine and the PIP has fooked off quickly. Not today.

Squats : worked up to 180 fine, I could feel the left quad but no issues. Onto 210, first rep OK, second rep pain emanating from site, 3rd rep fook me, was agony, brain was saying "stop being a bender and crack on", 4th was like red hot poker in injection site, racked it, fooked it off.

Struggled to walk back from gym, area is pulsing and painful.

Wait and see how the quad is in the morning.

Two possible outcomes:-

1. Squats disturbs the debris and clear up the PIP (or even possible abscess).

2. I try to drain the area in the morning with a blue (cannot even think about how difficult that would be due to the pain). If this don't work, it is A&E time. I only had 2 Amoxicilin tabs so cannot continue to self-administer.

Already on Paracetamol and Ibuprofen.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed its outcome 1. for you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last night quad was agony, 90% certain it is not a muscle tear but an abscess (I am on Flucloxacillin (prescribed by A&[email protected] who tried to convince me it was a muscle tear, I managed to convince them to give me the anibiotics), Ibuprofen, Paracetamol). My own fault really, I over-use the pin to draw with, sometimes I can use it 30 times, throwing it back into my gear box every time (obviously I cap the pin first), certain that something got onto it and I jabbed the foreign body into quad. Just unlucky, I have done 100s and 100s of jabs in same way.

Massive swelling on left quad, but no fever or other usual sides of abscess. Anyhow, on antibiotics now so that will clear it up, too painful to even contemplate draining at the moment but it is an option for the next few days.

Lesson learnt : don't re-use the pin to draw, clean pin every time. Obviously I use clean wipes, clean barrels and clean pins to inject, only thing I re-used was the pin to draw.

I can walk pretty normally today so easy weekend with kids (quad biking, horse riding etc), will have a cheat tonight (home-made chicken breast burgers, halloumi, curly fries, salad, cheesecake etc) and back in gym Monday for upper body (will give quad an extra days rest, need to hit squats next week for sure).

Weight : 270lbs so diet is kicking in.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Last night quad was agony, 90% certain it is not a muscle tear but an abscess (I am on Flucloxacillin (prescribed by A&[email protected] who tried to convince me it was a muscle tear, I managed to convince them to give me the anibiotics), Ibuprofen, Paracetamol). My own fault really, I over-use the pin to draw with, sometimes I can use it 30 times, throwing it back into my gear box every time (obviously I cap the pin first), certain that something got onto it and I jabbed the foreign body into quad. Just unlucky, I have done 100s and 100s of jabs in same way.
> 
> Massive swelling on left quad, but no fever or other usual sides of abscess. Anyhow, on antibiotics now so that will clear it up, too painful to even contemplate draining at the moment but it is an option for the next few days.
> 
> ...


 s**t

Good luck


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Last night quad was agony, 90% certain it is not a muscle tear but an abscess (I am on Flucloxacillin (prescribed by A&[email protected] who tried to convince me it was a muscle tear, I managed to convince them to give me the anibiotics), Ibuprofen, Paracetamol). My own fault really, I over-use the pin to draw with, sometimes I can use it 30 times, throwing it back into my gear box every time (obviously I cap the pin first), certain that something got onto it and I jabbed the foreign body into quad. Just unlucky, I have done 100s and 100s of jabs in same way.
> 
> Massive swelling on left quad, but no fever or other usual sides of abscess. Anyhow, on antibiotics now so that will clear it up, too painful to even contemplate draining at the moment but it is an option for the next few days.
> 
> ...


 I'm on the cheesecake too mate. Get in there!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Last night quad was agony, 90% certain it is not a muscle tear but an abscess (I am on Flucloxacillin (prescribed by A&[email protected] who tried to convince me it was a muscle tear, I managed to convince them to give me the anibiotics), Ibuprofen, Paracetamol). My own fault really, I over-use the pin to draw with, sometimes I can use it 30 times, throwing it back into my gear box every time (obviously I cap the pin first), certain that something got onto it and I jabbed the foreign body into quad. Just unlucky, I have done 100s and 100s of jabs in same way.
> 
> Massive swelling on left quad, but no fever or other usual sides of abscess. Anyhow, on antibiotics now so that will clear it up, too painful to even contemplate draining at the moment but it is an option for the next few days.
> 
> ...


 Hope the antibiotics kick in soon mate. the pain is unreal, i had something similar my first ever injection, it was of nebido 4ml into my right quad. took a week to heal, couldnt walk on it.

i do the same with the draw pin! i use it about 10 times with the draw barrel ( i back fill insulin pin to inject with) maybe i should rethink!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

coke said:


> Hope the antibiotics kick in soon mate. the pain is unreal, i had something similar my first ever injection, it was of nebido 4ml into my right quad. took a week to heal, couldnt walk on it.
> 
> i do the same with the draw pin! i use it about 10 times with the draw barrel ( i back fill insulin pin to inject with) maybe i should rethink!


 Perfect sterility and hygiene from now, I had to learn hard way.

Lots of pain from quad, I am double-dosing the antibiotics so they get in there ASAP.

Don't re-use anything mate, not worth it!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Last night quad was agony, 90% certain it is not a muscle tear but an abscess (I am on Flucloxacillin (prescribed by A&[email protected] who tried to convince me it was a muscle tear, I managed to convince them to give me the anibiotics), Ibuprofen, Paracetamol). My own fault really, I over-use the pin to draw with, sometimes I can use it 30 times, throwing it back into my gear box every time (obviously I cap the pin first), certain that something got onto it and I jabbed the foreign body into quad. Just unlucky, I have done 100s and 100s of jabs in same way.
> 
> Massive swelling on left quad, but no fever or other usual sides of abscess. Anyhow, on antibiotics now so that will clear it up, too painful to even contemplate draining at the moment but it is an option for the next few days.
> 
> ...


 f**k that mate get well soon... :thumb

Thou you would know better :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When I used slin pins and back filled them I used to use the same green pin and barrel several times to draw the oil with.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> f**k that mate get well soon... :thumb
> 
> Thou you would know better :whistling:


 That's the thing, I do know better, it was just a habit I got into - laziness probably.

I have hundreds of barrels, pins and swabs too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : been double-dosing the flucloxacillin and smashing in Ibuprofen and Paracetamol. Good news is that it hasn't gotten worse, bad news is that it is no better.

I'm reading that it should start working within 36-48 hours so if no improvement by close of work tomorrow, I'll shoot down A&E, blood test to check for particular infection and then get targeted antibiotics.

12 hour kip last night, this infection obviously taking it out of me. Wanted to go gym tomorrow, not too sure now, maybe some seated machines may be in order or a total swerve until I have some mobility in left leg.

FFS!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

10th day and still no change, if it was proper abscess, the antibiotics would have been working by now surely, so @onthebuild could well be right, and I am starting to agree with him, sterile abscess (due to the speed I injected the sustanon maybe). It is a hard, hot, solid lump, painful but no soft centre and no redness/fever which I would expect with proper abscess. I have had a much smaller sterile abscess in glute before and that dissipated over a few weeks so fingers crossed. I'll keep on taking the antibiotics, Ibuprofen and Paracetamol in the meantime but in reduced dosages.

Anyhow, diet not great over weekend as didn't feel hungry and when I did, I ate what the fook I wanted (diet was least of my worries). I'll weigh in on Saturday.

Good news is no squats and deads (no chance with the quad) so I'll finally have to work upper body hard. In work M, T, Th this week so:-

M : Back and Bis

T : Delts and Tris

Th : Chest and Tris

It is about time I did some upper body so could be a blessing anyway.

On another note, weekend was awesome, kids quad bike was great fun (obviously he fell off which I found funny, missus squealing). Both of them loved the horse riding too. On a much shitter note, we all got hit with a 10% rate cut on Friday (active from mid-May) so wages down 10%, financial industry is fooked to be fair and they are looking to make savings as and where they can. I'll finish this project and then may bail it to another bank which pays more (would miss gym though).


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

you not think the old needle has passed on some sort of germs? They're sterile until opened but one use only mate, even if it's not going inside your body. People go on at me cos I never use alcohol swabs but using the same needle to draw up gear is something I've never heard of!! You're insane!!!

Hopefully it'll clear up soon though and ffs drop that habit before you lose your limbs!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

This needle you used for drawing up the gear, is it always connected to a syringe or you put it back in the drawer capped but open at the other end?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lesson already learnt mate.

Capped but open at one end when I sling it back in gym box (portable safe as I have kids) so always a recipe for disaster I suppose, just blasé and a touch of laziness.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Lesson already learnt mate.
> 
> Capped but open at one end when I sling it back in gym box (portable safe as I have kids) so always a recipe for disaster I suppose, just blasé and a touch of laziness.


 Crazy man!! I inject while I'm having a s**t but you're on another level!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Day 1*

Plan was back and bis with @Nov, with no pressure allowed on left quad at all. Diet not 100% over weekend so 124KG gym weight today.

Moderate weights, form and technique paramount, mind-muscle connection.

Hunger is down, probably due to pain from left quad.

Close Grip Low Pulley - 4 sets of 10

Wide Grip Low Pulley - 4 sets of 10

Close Grip Pull Down - 4 sets of 10

Preacher Curls - 4 sets of 10

Enjoyed it, felt nice pump in bis and forearms. Main emphasis is working upper left hand side of back.

Quad seems to be loosening up a little too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Crazy man!! I inject while I'm having a s**t but you're on another level!!


 It was only the pin for drawing, not the pin for injecting dude.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> It was only the pin for drawing, not the pin for injecting dude.


 But still. Minute bugs or germs or whatever could have got inside the open end, Mixed with the gear you drew up and transferred to the clean syringe.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> But still. Minute bugs or germs or whatever could have got inside the open end, Mixed with the gear you drew up and transferred to the clean syringe.


 Correct, as I have stated numerous times above.

Lesson learnt.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm starting to get the feeling that the tide has turned in the battle with the abscess. It doesn't feel as hard this morning, it was almost bursting out of skin last few days. It is still very hot and painful though, waking me up in night when changing position. I only have 6 anti bs left so will get repeat prescription (as I superdosed them) and will follow that 2nd course through to the end. I still cannot walk down stairs properly, both feet on same stair before taking next one but things are looking better I feel. Not too sure about drawing later, if it is healing, I don't really want to disturb it. Fingers crossed.

Anyhow, upper body II today, no aches and pains from yesterday, left hand side feels fine, game on, Diet bang on yesterday, on 250mg Winny at moment, will switch to Var soon, no real reason, just using up some old stock before holiday. Weight is up at 275 (poor weekend food) but feel bigger and fuller, gear defo kicked in, couldn't face jab at weekend with all of the shite with the abscess going on, will double up at weekend.

No chance of legs or deads this week (or maybe even next week).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body II*

Delts and Tris is the order of the day. Working solo at work gym. Quad is definitely healing though, getting a "different" feel from it.

Appetite still down though, maybe the anti bs and painkillers are affecting it. Not worried, I'm sort of cutting anyhow so no fooks given.

Moderate weight, good form, less rest, more sets/reps is the plan.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body II*

Left quad easing by the hour, upper body feels fine with no aches or strains from yesterday. Delts and Tris today, moderate weight with good form.

Seated OHP - 4 sets of 10
Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 10
Face Pulls - 4 sets of 10
CGBP - 4 sets of 10
Rope Tricep Pushdowns - 4 sets of 10

Really enjoyed the BB-type training, the lateral raises really hit the delts, will incorporate more now (only done these as @Con stated that they are great for delts, always thought they were a bit bent).

All upper body work is geared towards strengthening left hand side so I can stop benching like a pencil neck.

Next sesh is Thursday I think and will be Chest and arms, same style of training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 269lbs, 18lbs down on heaviest when squatting heavy, not only am I benching like a pencil neck, I am starting to feel like one 

Getting rid of this abscess is a long process, still a big lump, no pulsing and not much pain anymore, tempted to drain the fooker but don't want to inflame it again. Docs on Friday when I will ask for more antibiotics. I am down to give blood at 11am, not sure if they will accept with the infection and antibiotics in bloodstream, I'll bell them.

Work from home today so MOTD, MOTD2, MOTD2 Extra but sadly, no boxing  2 episodes of Ross Kemp's Britain to watch. One is about child sexual exploitation (will not be watched and will be deleted after this post) and one is about alcohol (mmmm, with my benders, maybe I should delete that fooker too







).

Upper body III tomorrow, finally some chest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 268lbs (down 19lbs from squat peak), feeling much lighter and fitter, monster Benni-like moonhead gone, approaching fighting weight now (260-265lbs IMO), where abb-age is visible (259 in avi but more muscle this year, that was 18 month ago).

95% movement in quad with 95% of pain gone, strangely the lump is still very large and pronounced, may take body a while to break it down. Back docs tomorrow for second course of antibiotics to clear the fooker right up.

Upper body III today so I'll go for chest and accessories i.e. whatever the fook I want to do after chest 

I am sleeping ridiculous amounts at moment (abscess maybe), bed at 20:00, lights out for 21:00, slept through alarm clock so had to ring @nov and put lift back an hour. Sleep helps weight loss though so all good.

"Big Bang" weekend next weekend, 7/8th May, biggest weekend of my career, could be 72 hour stint in work, trying to get the tight coonts to sort hotels out for us. Pressure will then be off and I can start getting into flip-flop mode


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good to hear you're leg is on the mend!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body III*

Feeling good today, lots of sleep,

Switched to Var this morning, Infiniti, 250mg. 50mg Oxy pre-WO and 50mg Dbol post-wo.

Appetite still down. Working solo.

Seated Chest Press Machine - 4 * 10

CGPD - 4 * 10

WGPD - 4 * 10

Lateral Raises - 4 * 8

Really enjoyed the session. Heavy pumps in bis and delts. Fook me, I could become a bodybuilder


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day today. 4pm appointment at docs for my staph infection caused by puncture wound by rusty nail in garden in my quad. Usual cover story. More and stronger antibiotics needed to clear up debris. Lump is still very big but dormant now, doesn't affect movement, no pain, no redness, no heat, fook all, just debris which needs cleaning up. Very tempted to draw it with a green but don't want to disturb it and cause issues.

Need to jab 5ml of Premier Sust400 today but a little wary after the infection. Will be 100% careful from now on obviously, just got lazy "as I am indestructible, no infection will get into this body" - that was attitude. Bellend 

On Infiniti Var 250mg/day. Just got 20 vials of Premier Sust 400, so excited to try them out. Saving my TMT500 for all out attack on SQ320+ after hols. As hols approaches I will use up a load of fast acting gear I have, Test P, Mast P, Tren A etc. I may have a stock take, will be funny I reckon









Due to work, I may only have 2 gym seshes next week, won't SQ or DL so more upper body BB-type training. In run up to holiday, I want to make gym 4 times a week as minimum, obviously squatting and deading too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 268.0lbs (when I worked with Hilly and got down to 12% BF with full abs I was 259lbs so condition is decent, would like to tighten up more for holiday but not too fooked to be honest). Appetite has started coming back, was really hungry for first time yesterday since I got the abscess/started the antibiotics - not sure of the reason for lack of hunger - orals, no SQ/DL, painkillers, abscess, antibiotics or a combo. Over 8 hours kip again last night.

Still haven't jabbed, seem to be putting it off after my bad experience, need to MTFU.

I got another 28 tablets of Flucloxacillin (7 days at 4 tabs) yesterday, will finish those, still massive dormant lump, if not clear up in 7 days , I'll have to go back or i may draw it myself, it is rock hard though, not like I would expect it to be (softish) if it was full of pus.

Family and friends down this weekend (Leicester will win league hopefully, missus is Leicester girl) so will be eating out for lunch and dinner both days, no drinking though.

Just ordered 10 boxes of pharma (Bayer) Proviron, love that shite, I should then have enough gear to keep me going for ages.

Fookin itching to SQ and DL, not this week, hope I can the weekend afterwards.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Weight : 268.0lbs (when I worked with Hilly and got down to 12% BF with full abs I was 259lbs so condition is decent, would like to tighten up more for holiday but not too fooked to be honest). Appetite has started coming back, was really hungry for first time yesterday since I got the abscess/started the antibiotics - not sure of the reason for lack of hunger - orals, no SQ/DL, painkillers, abscess, antibiotics or a combo. Over 8 hours kip again last night.
> 
> Still haven't jabbed, seem to be putting it off after my bad experience, need to MTFU.
> 
> ...


 I know the feeling, have done no heavy lifting for a while now due to injury. Just crave the adrenaline rush from it.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

'Dirty' weekend (I fookin wish  ) WRT diet, takeaway and dessert Saturday and pub grub with dessert and 2 Guinness last night (first booze since bender).

On 300mg Infiniti Var a day, looking pretty good though now, will have a weigh-in on Sat, diet will be tight until then. Sex drive still fine though as jabbed 1.5g Test E on Sat to offset drop of libido from the Var.

Only 2 gym sessions this week due to work commitments so need to make them count. Both will be upper body, trying to increase intensity and sort out my weaknesses on LHS.

Lump is still big but totally dormant, no pain, no limit in movement, defo squatting and deading next week, maybe it will help break it down anyhow. On second course of Flucloxacillin, finish Friday, doc wanted me to go back if not cleared up 100%, I don't think it will be but will squat and dead next week first, see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body I*

Weight : 268lbs - still steady even though I had a weekend of pub/takeaway food. Hope to hit 19st or less by Saturday. 1.5g Test E per week, 300mg Var pd. Usual proviron, AI etc etc. Switching to fast acting gear soon, just to use up old stockpiles.

Only 2 gym seshes this week, both upper body, concentrating on LHS, will incorporate some of those exercises Mr Mac put up.

Defining week and weekend in career so looking forward to getting it out of way and then hitting gym properly in readiness for holiday.

Leicester Premier Champions, cannot believe it, great for the City (and Selby winning the snooker), got loads of mates from Leicester from when I lived/worked there for year and met missus there. My little girl reckons she supports Leicester (obviously not allowed), little boy has full Liverpool kit obviously. Anyhow, still second team.

The abscess feels different now and I get the feeling I can drain it. A green is going in tonight, wish me luck chaps


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You got balls mate :thumb

Good luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body I*

Left quad feels agitated by the walk to the station this morning. Definitely going all out to draw the pus out tonight or back to docs on Friday FFS!!

Focus on recovery and rehab of upper LHS of back. Focusing on slow reps with moderate weight, working the full muscle.

Mr Mac special accessory exercise - I struggled with the 4 fookin KG DBs on left hand side!! Definitely hit the spot though.

Seated bench press (individual levers for each arm so right cannot overpower left) - 6 sets of 10. Getting stronger.

Supinated grip CGPD - 4 sets of 10. Felt these wide in lats, nice burn.

Close grip pulley rows - 4 sets of 10.

Front and lateral raises - 6 sets of 10 in all.

Left hand side of upper back is aching and hurting now, but in a good type of way. Was a decent workout and felt a little nauseous afterwards so defo hit the spot.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *Upper Body I*
> 
> Left quad feels agitated by the walk to the station this morning. *Definitely going all out to draw the pus out tonight or back to docs on Friday FFS!!*
> 
> ...


 Video.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

5ml barrel, green pin, loads of baby wipes, extra barrels, alcohol wipe and a towel. Expecting lots of pus so had to be prepped.

Green went straight in, pulled plunger back and 2.5ml of dark red blood filled the barrel instantly, I sort of panicked and drew the pin and wiped the site.

Logical explanation is it is a hemotoma caused by the original injection, nicked a vein which leaked heavily in the muscle. Why has it not healed in meantime? Should I have drained loads of blood off? I suppose it explains why no fever, nausea, why the antibiotics are not shrinking it and why my lymph nodes in left groin are not swollen.

Fook it, I'll be squatting and reading next week. Happy days (I think).


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> 5ml barrel, green pin, loads of baby wipes, extra barrels, alcohol wipe and a towel. Expecting lots of pus so had to be prepped.
> 
> Green went straight in, pulled plunger back and 2.5ml of dark red blood filled the barrel instantly, I sort of panicked and drew the pin and wiped the site.
> 
> ...


 Good work, most wouldn't have the balls. 

I hope I never have this problem........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 265lbs (-22lbs from squat peak). Abs are showing, stomach flattening, I could go on holiday now and be happy with the way I look but I'll get down to sub-260 I think, obviously won't be killing myself to lose the weight, just healthy nutritious food (I have a 1.3KG lump of fresh salmon for tonight for family etc).

Feeling great, no booze, relieved that lump is probably hematoma as I can crack on with squats and deads next week.

My big weekend at work this weekend may be pulled because of hardware issues so all plans are out at the moment, just need to get done what I can when I can.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Body II*

Still on 300mg pd Infiniti Var, will look to switch to fast acting Test, Tren, Mast this weekend, I think I have a load of vials of separates. Dunno how much, can only be fooked jabbing twice a week so maybe 200ml of each twice per week. When the Var runs out, may switch to 300mg pd Tbol, no science behind it, just fancy a run of it, haven't used before.

Second gym sesh this week and upper body again. Will go for more traditional exercises like BB BP, DB OHP, Facepulls, CGBP. Focus on rehab as usual so more volume, less weight. Working solo.

Appetite still down, must be the antibiotics, helping the cutting though. Quad lump still there and throbbing, weird. I am going to ignore and crack on, SQ and DL next week.

Walked to station this morning so 30 mins cardio, got a little sweat on, enjoyed it though, 05:00 so cold, fresh air and the dawn chorus. Happy days.

Feeling much fitter, lighter and healthier. Weigh in Saturday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Day II*

Feeling little tired and lethargic today, dehydrated too. Probably a combo of anti bs and high dose orals. Sleep has been spot on, food and fluids good, no booze, lots of stress from work though.

Anyhow, working solo. Slow, controlled reps trying to ensure right doesn't overpower left and take over.

BB BP - 6 sets up to 100KG. Had to cross legs in air as couldn't bend left leg enough to put sole on floor, left quad too painful.

Facepulls - 4 sets, felt these in rear delt area and LHS upper back.

CGBP - 4 sets. trying to ensure left elbow stays in, not let right overpower left.

Preacher Curls, 4 sets, terrific burn as slow and controlled.

Rear Delt Raises - these are where the LHS is stupidly weak. 4 sets.

Starving and thirsty now, so whacking down 400g baked salmon with 2 bags Uncle Bens Egg Fried Rice, lovely and 2l sparkling water.

Weekend work is up in the air (probably off so maybe won't get gym until next week now, need to SQ and DL).

After hols, when I go for 320SQ, I will maintain the 2 upper body sessions a week, they don't take much out of me but I need to progress FFS!! Frustrating.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just ordered 4 bags of Vanilla Huel to try out for work. I am getting bored of my usual stuff so will supplement with Huel. I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Just ordered 4 bags of Vanilla Huel to try out for work. I am getting bored of my usual stuff so will supplement with Huel. I'll give it a shot anyway.


 interesting, the macro breakdown for huel looks good. how many times will you be having it during the day?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

coke said:


> interesting, the macro breakdown for huel looks good. how many times will you be having it during the day?


 No idea mate, just want to try it out. I am cutting at moment so will use as meal replacement, when bulking as meal supplement (help to get more cals down).

I'll see how it goes and post up thoughts here.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> No idea mate, just want to try it out. I am cutting at moment so will use as meal replacement, when bulking as meal supplement (help to get more cals down).
> 
> I'll see how it goes and post up thoughts here.


 Only meal supplement I have ever been interested in TBH. Will be interesting to see how you get on with it also....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The tub of Infiniti Var will run out tomorrow so I'll switch to Chemical solutions Winstrol at 300mg/day, 10 days on that and then Tbol (no named lab) same dosage/length. Then I'll see where I am at and what I fancy in my box of goodies.

WFH today (MOTD, MOTD2, MOTD2 Extra, Sunday Supplement, Live Fight Night International (Degale)).

Migration postponed until next weekend so pressure off, Southend-on-Sea tomorrow with kids, Sunday is DIY/garden and chill.

Mon SQ, Tue BP, Thu DL is plan for next week, will be good to be lifting again. Still concentrating on upper body rehab so even after SQ/DL, I will be doing rehab exercises, determined to start pressing at a reasonable level.

Feeling dehydrated at all times, lashing sparkling water down, finishing anti bs and just fookin crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weigh in today was 264.8lbs (-22.2lbs from squat peak) so still moving in right direction. Feeling much tighter and lighter. I'm still not dieting as such, just eating when hungry and being careful what I eat.

I had a stock take yesterday and I had 60 vials knocking about (11 TMT500, 30 Test E/Sust, Tren E/A, Mast E/P, 2 Apollo Rip and a few pre-WOs (one being an old ProChem Supertren 2000 (exp 2013)). Infiniti, Precision and Premier primarily.

Therefore I will use the RIP the next two weeks, 2 shots of 5ml a time, I couldn't tell (the labelling all rubbed off) if it was the 240 (fine) or the 301 (excruciatingly painful but 5ml would mean 5000mcg MTren too, I'd prob go fookin nuts or on a 5 day bender). Anyhow, I'll just crack on. Then I'll use up the fast acting Tren/Mast blends with some Sust until holiday which is 5 weeks today.

I have been feeling lethargic and dehydrated at times so will drop the orals at the weekend too.

Anyhow, the sun is shining, life is good and it is off to the seaside, Southend-on-Sea, got the bands sorted for kids, first time they have gone for the green bands, my 5yo boy will go on anything, totally nuts but my 8yo girl is a wuss so will be interesting to see if she has the bottle to go on the "bigger" rides.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have fun at Adventure Island mate :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to the grindstone after a great weekend (Southend was great, kids loved the bigger rides, few beers/Chinese Saturday night, yesterday creosoting fence which now looks great and out in garden catching rays, I'm a little red today).

Weight is 266lbs after a weekend of eating whatever the fook I wanted, top twos abs now popped out proper, looking and feeling much better, especially in morning. Will whack pic up before hols I think.

Deads today, will rep out on 220 again, have only done the one dead sesh since the failed 320 (probably 8 weeks ago now) so building back up from bottom. I think I did 8 last time, go for 10 today although CV may kill me.

Finished var today (150mg today) so start 300mg/d Winny tomorrow, week days only. Then onto Tbol. 10 boxes Bayer Proviron turned up Saturday too, love that stuff. Didn't jab weekend, will have to do my 5ml RIP tonight, little cautious after suspected infection and 5ml RIP usually stings a little.

Work food today is 4 jacket potatoes (Albert Bartletts), 3 tuna/mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced and Encona. 3 bananas. 200g Smoked Salmon.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy s**t my tendons would shatter from curling the bar once if I was on 300mg Winstrol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 220 * 10

Working out at work gym, 50mg Oxy beforehand. Feeling OK, trying to get food down me, orals blunting appetite, this dieting lark is pish easy, just take 300mg orals a day









Still got lump on left quad, smaller, not an infection, I reckon I injected into a tendon, I'll have a look at my "Strength Training Anatomy by Frederic Delavier" and locate it. Anyway, no fooks given, just work through it and stop being a bender.

Stretching and foamrolling beforehand.

*Deads (chalk)*

100 * 4 - seems an age since I DL'ed!!

140 * 3 - trying slightly wider grip and stance like Brian Shaw, trying to keep ass down.

180 * 2 - felt heavier than it should. Need more aggression for top set.

220 * 10 - plan was to get to 6, rest, 8, rest and then grind out to 10. Soon went out the window, I got to 3 and had to rest, ground the rest out in singles, I got there but fook me, I had to work for it, strength felt down, today was first time since Smolov that I felt like I was drowning as I couldn't get air in enough and had to lie on floor after a set . Need to start training harder. Glad to have got the 1`0 though, feel it on lower back and hammys, especially right as that does most of the work.

Had to bail it there, this project is killing me, meant to go live this coming weekend but servers are unstable, I'm sure it will get pulled today, pressure to get it in is immense from the business but infrastructure not stable enough


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Holy s**t my tendons would shatter from curling the bar once if I was on 300mg Winstrol.


 I'll let you know :thumb


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

What are your bloods like being so heavy + taking in so much gear?

Do you get them done regularly mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> What are your bloods like being so heavy + taking in so much gear?
> 
> Do you get them done regularly mate?


 If you look at OP, you will see this:-

ECG - all fine.
2 blood tests - all fine apart from ALT was slightly elevated. Nothing to worry about. Awaiting results today for final blood test of year.
BP - 125/77.
RHR - 85 (I think this is slightly high, doc said it was 100% fine).
Ultrasound on liver - waiting on this.

Final blood test was fine (ALT was still elevated a touch), ultrasound was fine on liver/kidneys and spleen. BP is currently 115/65, RHR around 80ish (always high), weight is 23lbs down at 264lbs (in my avi I was 259lbs at 12%), I would like an echo done but cannot find anywhere, all precautions are taken and health is fine. I give blood on 27th for RBC/Hema purposes.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> If you look at OP, you will see this:-
> 
> ECG - all fine.
> 2 blood tests - all fine apart from ALT was slightly elevated. Nothing to worry about. Awaiting results today for final blood test of year.
> ...


 Nice one mate.

do you attribute anything to these good results? (by that I mean you see people on 1/4 the gear having wrecked bloods)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Drogon

I always have a clear out of at least 4 weeks before blood tests, inc no alcohol.

I don't smoke, take reccies, and have drank 3 times since August (2 benders in there).

All food is healthy, nutritious and non-processed.

RHR is high due to weight, the lower I drop weight, the better it gets.

Like anything, some people can tolerate some stuff, some can't. Just got to try to be on top of health as much as you can. Also, just because the body hasn't shown any signs of distress doesn't mean that there is something going undetected. Only so much you can do. I have young children, so take health seriously.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Drogon
> 
> I always have a clear out of at least 4 weeks before blood tests, inc no alcohol.
> 
> ...


 Apart from diets and habits, anything in specific that you would like to advice to the people on AAS to include besides their cycle plan? TIA


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> @Drogon
> 
> I always have a clear out of at least 4 weeks before blood tests, inc no alcohol.
> 
> ...


 Good post, thanks.

I'm similar ine the sense I drink once every fortnighish, don't smoke or take reccys.

Although my diet isn't the same.

Getting full bloods next week so we will see...hoping to be good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Apart from diets and habits, anything in specific that you would like to advice to the people on AAS to include besides their cycle plan? TIA


 For me, giving blood (RBC) and managing BP (kidney damage and all of the rest associated with high BP) is the single most important factor for gear heads. I give blood every 3 months. I monitor BP religiously and have Lisinopril at hand (UnitedPharmacies do it):-

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ArrowLisinopril_Lisinopril_5mg_90_Tablets_p_83.html

I take fish oils, magnesium and 2 multi vits a day. I don't force water down but do drink a lot of sparkling water too.

I also take Aromasin to handle any estro sides and water retention etc.

High dose gear won't kill you if you manage all of the sides correctly and do not have underlying factors.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What is your diet like?

Good luck on the blood test. Post it up, some liver enzymes may be elevated, that would be fine, liver is great organ which regenerates.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> What is your diet like?
> 
> Good luck on the blood test. Post it up, some liver enzymes may be elevated, that would be fine, liver is great organ which regenerates.


 Probably 60% whole, nutritious food. 40% whatever to fit my diet/macros.

it is not terrible tbh, but could be much better.

I give blood every 3 months, take multi, fish oil, nutri-greens, and drink 4+ lires of water day.

Also use aromasin, been on gear a year now.

I'll post them up for sure


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> For me, giving blood (RBC) and managing BP (kidney damage and all of the rest associated with high BP) is the single most important factor for gear heads. I give blood every 3 months. I monitor BP religiously and have Lisinopril at hand (UnitedPharmacies do it):-
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/ArrowLisinopril_Lisinopril_5mg_90_Tablets_p_83.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the information. As from your thread it's quite obvious that you lift heavy, anything related to joint support or inflammations that you consider?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> Probably 60% whole, nutritious food. 40% whatever to fit my diet/macros.
> 
> it is not terrible tbh, but could be much better.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you have it covered, fire them up mate when you get them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thanks for the information. As from your thread it's quite obvious that you lift heavy, anything related to joint support or inflammations that you consider?


 No, not specifically, if sore I will take the usual Paracetamol/Ibuprofen combo.

I don't really have any issues with joints (apart from left shoulder which is old injury), that may change when I start the 300mg/day Winny tomorrow


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> No, not specifically, if sore I will take the usual Paracetamol/Ibuprofen combo.
> 
> I don't really have any issues with joints (apart from left shoulder which is old injury), that may change when I start the 300mg/day Winny tomorrow


 I believe it's all down to genetics. Mine are crap. Always having some problems here and there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Horrendous night's sleep, heat and mugginess unreal, I seemed to be awake/dozing from midnight. I had actually gone to bed at 19:30 a broken man after the DLs, lay on bed resting/reading and got head down at 21:00ish. Feel fooked. Fan is coming down from loft, I hate Summer.

5ml Apollo RIP 240 went in last night. Start 300mg/day of Chemical Solutions Winstrol today. The tabs are massive and bright green FFS!! Will be fun, quick 10 day run only.

Huel arrived last night, I am drinking it now with my protein mixed with unsweetened almond milk. Lovely. Really, I got it for the missus as she is 7st 10lbs and she is tightening up for hols but there is danger of her looking too skinny, I have her on protein shake a day, will add Huel to it. Refusing the Var route, I suppose I take enough gear for two anyhow









I was reading Strength Training Anatomy last night (what a book by the way), I will list my thoughts later especially on upper back/scapula issue. Upper body today so will try to gear the exercises around the weakened muscles.

Food bang on yesterday, need to get more water down in this heat, mega dry mouth in the night.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Day 1*

Still feeling fooked, bone tired, 50mg Oxy before gym. Work gym with @Nov who was just using it as an excuse to get away from desk/perv 

Usual BB-type routine now for upper body with slow, controlled reps, moderate weight trying to isolate and engage muscles.

Seated Machine Chest Press supersetted with Seated Machine Low Row - 4 sets of 10 for each exercise.

Supinated CGPD - 4 sets of 10.

Dumbbell Lateral Raises supersetted with Lying Incline Rear Raises - 4 sets of 8 for each exercise.

Weights were correct, I do really think I need a second upper body day to do some BB Bench, DB OHP etc but, with work the way it is at the moment, I'll have to do alternate weeks.

Cramping in shoulder/upper back muscles by the end so the routine is hitting the right areas.

50mg Dbol post-WO.

Next sesh is Thursday for squats to see how left quad holds out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 268lbs - few pounds have gone on, not worried in slightest, obviously I am on high dose orals and RIP so feel fuller and look much better whilst retaining tightness. I have also added in Huel to shake first thing in morning and last shake before bed (anybody else find it makes you fart?).

Diet, fluids, rest and sleep bang on, loads of stress at work though.

Left quad lump is now much smaller and 75% recovered so I am happy to go with high volume, low weight squats to get the blood moving through. Dependent on quad, I'll go up to 180 for a load of reps, just have to see how I get on I suppose.

No adverse effects off the 300mg/day Winny and only mild PIP from the 5ml Apollo RIP240 so will pin 5ml again tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling tired today, working long hours (my job is 90% coasting then 10% under pressure, unfortunately, I am in the 10% phase), couldn't really be fooked but need to rehab this left quad.

50mg Oxy pre and 50mg Dbol post.

Food decent and sleep fine last night (very light summer quilt and fan  ).

*SQUAT* (SBDs, belt, Power Perfect IIs).
Bar * loads - can defo feel the left quad.
60 * 10 - feels fine, feel tightness in quad but OK.
100 * 8 - feels nice to be squatting again, A2G, easy, quad is OK.
140 * 4 - reps were fine but left quad pulsing and throbbing at end of reps.
180 * 8 - stopped at 8 as I was being cautious, could have cracked on, quad throbbing but fine.

*Leg Extensions*

Full stack - 4 sets of 10 reps - getting blood into quad, fine.

I am 99% convinced it wasn't an infection but that I had injected way too far over middle line of the quad (maybe into the Rectus Femoris instead of

Vastus Lateralis, or even into tendons etc).

Anyhow, good to be back squatting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day/WFH today, the big migration over the weekend has been pulled again and we are meant to be doing it next week. Shite really, blocking out weekends from all activity and getting yourself up for the big one, only to be let down on the Thursday every week. Pressure remains on every week anyhow, in case it goes ahead. Anyway next weekend is the last window to get it done or it is off for 5 or 6 weeks.

Weight : 267lbs - weight loss seems to have stalled, that is fine though, I am not aggressively cutting, just cleaning everything up, feeling bigger and tighter to be honest. The Huel is bloating me and giving me flatulence, see if body adjusts, if not, it can get to fook.

Winny going in fine, will do the 5ml jab of RIP240 today.

No gym now until Monday when I want to hit a half decent squat session. Quad is a little sore but I'll work through it.

No booze over weekend, I'm having a patio built too so ciders in the garden in the Summer will be consumed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fookin tren, awake at 4am on a weekend!! Long day WFH yesterday (logged on at 6am and logged off at 7pm, emergency calls a lot of the day due to this project), but I did help @Novo78 wheelbarrow all the slabs through into garden for the patio build today (no idea what stone they are, look a bit like expensive slate, didn't ask the fella, got them cheap, fell off back of a wagon  ). Anyway, lack of fitness was comical for both of us. Therefore I should have slept fine and long..........Valium will be consumed tonight.

Jabbed 5ml RIP240 yesterday, weekend off orals.

Appetite has come back now I am off the antibiotics (I actually thought it was the high dose orals which was affecting appetite but I may have been wrong). Therefore weight is slowly climbing and not dropping, 268lbs this morning, all good though, diet is clean, no booze etc.

Left quad still tender from squats, have to see how it goes Monday, may switch to deads.

@Novo78 and his mate sorting patio out today so I'll be helping them out, sorting some work and family stuff, quiet weekend, no booze, homemade chicken breast burgers with halloumi tonight.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Feeling tired today, working long hours (my job is 90% coasting then 10% under pressure, unfortunately, I am in the 10% phase), couldn't really be fooked but need to rehab this left quad.
> 
> ...


 What benefit does 50mg D-Bol give you PWO without the drug having built up in your system? Does it still aid in recovery this way?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> What benefit does 50mg D-Bol give you PWO without the drug having built up in your system? Does it still aid in recovery this way?


 Not really mate, it is all I have at work. I usually aim for androgenic compounds pre for strength and aggression (Oxy/Dbol/Mest/Halo) and anabolic compounds post for growth and recovery (var/winny etc).

I need to sort my work stash out.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Not really mate, it is all I have at work. I usually aim for androgenic compounds pre for strength and aggression (Oxy/Dbol/Mest/Halo) and anabolic compounds post for growth and recovery (var/winny etc).
> 
> I need to sort my work stash out.


 Haha just taking what you got then.... why not? But then again var and winny are great for strength also are they not?

Personally I find T-Bol my favorite oral.... How do you rate that personally?

You ever use Tren or Test base on big days also?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Haha just taking what you got then.... why not? But then again var and winny are great for strength also are they not?
> 
> Personally I find T-Bol my favorite oral.... How do you rate that personally?
> 
> You ever use Tren or Test base on big days also?


 Yes, just taking what's there 

I have Tbol to try next after my Winny run, first time for Tbol so looking forward to it.

If you look back in journal you will see full stack for heavy lifting listed before the 300SQ - TTM fast and slow, Oxy/Dbol/Mest/Halo pre, WC PW125 (sometimes Mtren instead of the Wild Cat) 30-60 mins before.

Not used base yet.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, just taking what's there [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> I have Tbol to try next after my Winny run, first time for Tbol so looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


 Ill look back through, be interesting to see how the programming worked also TBH.

Oh yeah T-Bol > All other orals IMO. I got great strength gains off it every time. After trying others I think T-Bol is the only oral I'll use from now on, you just have to dose it a bit higher than most.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Ill look back through, be interesting to see how the programming worked also TBH.
> 
> Oh yeah T-Bol > All other orals IMO. I got great strength gains off it every time. After trying others I think T-Bol is the only oral I'll use from now on, you just have to dose it a bit higher than most.....


 Once the Winny runs out, I have Tbol marked down for 300mg/day. See how it goes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Once the Winny runs out, I have Tbol marked down for 300mg/day. See how it goes.


 A lot higher than my doses but for a guy your size? Should work wonders mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 265lbs - pretty steady at moment, that is fine, no orals at weekend and cheat wasn't too bad either (homemade chicken breast burgers, 2 biscuit boosts). No alcohol.

Long weekend with work, punctuated with patio work too, barrowing tonnes of stuff through into garden. Patio looks tremendous though, stone is lovely, and the boys did a great job. Lower back pumps were killing me, fitness was actually OK, usually not terrible at this weight.

Deads today so will go for 230 * 8, working solo. Walking to/from station too so a little cardio.

I live in L'Arse/Spurs area so big day yesterday for L'Arse, the Spurs fans have been getting ripped


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 230 * 8

300mg Winny this morning, 50mg Oxy pre-WO. Hunger is back with a vengeance, lower back a little tired from patio work, ready for the back sesh though.

Working solo.

*DEAD* (chalk only)

60 * 10 - nice to be deadlifting again, quads are fine too, left is 99% now and right had PIP over weekend but fine for DLs.

100 * 8 - Feels lovely, ass still rising too early as normal, not sure I am ever going to sort that issue out. Cracked on.

140 * 4 - fine.

180 * 2 - chalk on and mixed grip, fine.

230 * 8 - plan was to get to 4 without stops and then grind the rest out. That is precisely what I did, first 4 decent, last 4 struggle, especially last one, about 99% all out, form went on last 2 with ass up first then all back, felt like bar came away from legs on last. Got the target though, so happy with that.

I wasn't as out of breath as last week but still was sweating for 20 mins afterwards.

No time for any more, will try to make extra time tomorrow for longer upper body workout.

50mg Dbol post-WO. Food and sparkling water going in, fan on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Jatin Bhatia @Drogon

A couple of other things to keep healthy. No stims, clen, T3 - I think these can be potentially dangerous. Also I do not do insulin and/or GH anymore too - slin is fine but generic GH could have anything in.

Essentially I stick to steroids and will look at moving towards more Test only cycles in future.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> @Jatin Bhatia @Drogon
> 
> A couple of other things to keep healthy. No stims, clen, T3 - I think these can be potentially dangerous. Also I do not do insulin and/or GH anymore too - slin is fine but generic GH could have anything in.
> 
> Essentially I stick to steroids and will look at moving towards more Test only cycles in future.


 Thanks, good to hear.

I have been thinking hard recently about introducing a cutting drug (eca/sib/t3) into my cut, but have come to the conlusion health>a bit faster results, so I'll try and use good old will-power and pepsi max


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> @Jatin Bhatia @Drogon
> 
> A couple of other things to keep healthy. No stims, clen, T3 - I think these can be potentially dangerous. Also I do not do insulin and/or GH anymore too - slin is fine but generic GH could have anything in.
> 
> Essentially I stick to steroids and will look at moving towards more Test only cycles in future.


 Doing things naturally till now mate, don't know till when.

However, i use caffeine and albuterol sometimes when i decide to cut a bit. Never used Clen or T3 Ever in my life and nor i would do. I prefer dieting over these compounds.

Going forward in my life, i am definitely keen on using AAS. Your log will definitely help 

Thanks


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi mate, been away for a while and just popping in to check on some of the old guys I remember from the past.

Still smashing it I see, hope all's well bud


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY I*

Weight : 266lbs

*Diet from yesterday* (pretty typical at moment, although usually have another Huel/whey shake before bed).
1 scoop Huel/1 scoop BulkPowders Whey Protein (vanilla) in water.
3 medium Albert Bartlett Rooster potatoes baked, 3 tins tuna in light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, Encona.
3 bananas.
2 scoops Huel in water.
400g baked salmon, 500g mashed potato, broccoli, runner beans, carrots.
Strawberries with light Greek Yoghurt.
1/2 bar 81% dark choc.

Deads yesterday and 1 hours fast walking.

Early night, feel good today, look forward to bench (well, not really) and rehab exercises.

I will construct the workout this morning and post up before gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plan for today. Working solo.

Bench Press - as many sets and reps as I feel like until I am satisfied. 4 sets of 10 on each of the other exercises.
Chest supported rows
Pulldowns
Delt raises
Facepulls

Concentrating on form and mind-muscle connection. Won't be heavy as is usual on rehab days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY I*

Starving today, nearly eaten all of my work food already (diet has been same as yesterday up to now). May have to have 2 portions of Huel this afternoon.

Feeling sparkling, loads of sleep, food and fluids spot on, no booze, lower back a little tired but all systems go.

Bench Press - 5 sets, not including warm ups. Worked hard, feeling slightly stronger on LHS. Lots of work to do.

Close Grip Supinated Pulldowns - much stronger on these, great burn in lats and teres muscles.

Low Pulley rows - again focusing on LHS of upper back, felt this in right areas.

Facepulls - felt these in rear delts.

Lateral SS Rear Delt Raises - amazing burns in lateral and especially rear delts.

Really good session today, enjoyed it. Working out like a bodybuilder isn't as gay as what I thought it may be 

I would love to be able to fit the above session in twice a week, after hols, that is the aim.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day*

Weight : 265lbs, steady, was hoping to drop a little but looking better all the time in mirror so I'll settle for that.

Usual weekday concoction : 300mg Chemical Solutions Winstrol, 50mg Bayer Proviron, 3g fish oils, 2 multivits, Magnesium, Aspirin, Lisinopril, Aromasin (last two are taken occasionally). I will pin 5ml Apollo RIP240 today.

WFH - still sorting patio/garden out, putting finishing touches and sorting out the stone and rubble etc. Hope the rain holds off. Major migration has been postponed this weekend (again) so it may go ahead on bank holiday weekend (not fooked, I'll book 3 days  ).

Just over 3 weeks to holiday so I'll keep diet relatively clean.

Squats tomorrow. The new setup at work gym isn't conducive to heavy squatting (no mono obviously but no squat rack, just some cages where the catches mean that grip has to be close so no wide, PL-type squatting), therefore I will go for medium-weight reps. Once I start hitting heavy squats, I'll go 1RM.

I am starting to think that the Huel experiment may have to be deemed a failure. It is very handy to have at home and work, easy to mix and quite tasty. But the flatulence is unreal, I mean proper stinkers which kill all living things within the room including myself if I don't evacuate swiftly. I'll use up what I have left, see if it settles down, if not, then I won't be buying any more.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hunger is back with a vengeance (anti bs now cleared?, winny not suppressing appetite? gear in so body more hungry?) so I am just eating when hungry, trying to keep it cleanish. Cals would be pretty high though.

Just worked for 12 hours almost, must be a record for me when WFH, usually watch boxing/footy all day 

5ml Apollo RIP240 went in, left quad, first jab since I had the problems. No issues.

Look forward to squats tomorrow. Will eat loads tonight in preparation. Not too sure what I can aim for because of the setup. I'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 265lbs

Hunger very high yesterday, so should fuel a decent session. Work is ridiculous though too so I'll just have to escape when I can and get whatever in I can. Nov reckons he is making a super-rare appearance at the gym, we'll see.

Decent sleep with only the one time I woke up for slash.

Shite result last night, we threw the game away 17s into 2nd half after a great first half. Moreno is a liability and will be gone in Summer.

No real aim on squats because of shite setup. I'll just have to rep out on 200 or 220 dependent on feel, as I haven't squatted properly for a good while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY *

Gym weight : 119KG

Working solo, been busy at work so not much food and fluids in. 50mg Oxy 30 mins beforehand.

*SQUAT* (Belt, SBDs, Power Perfect IIs)

60 * 6 - PIP from 5ml RIP240 severe in left quad, struggle to get parallel. Setup absolutely awful, I am between catches on the cage so have to stoop to get weight on shoulders, catches are where I want to put my hands so hands very narrow, bar very high, forcing me high and onto toes.

100 * 6 - feels fookin horrible.

140 * 4 - weight is fine, setup isn't. Felt a little sick after this.

180 * 2 - not enjoying this, not up for it, feel dehydrated and sick.

200 * 6 - forced these out, struggled, was on toes and maybe just parallel. Took 5 mins afterwards to feel OK, not right today, haven't enjoyed it at all.

1. Need to find somewhere in the morning where I can squat or hit the mono once a week in evening at 1RM. This cannot continue.

2. Don't know why I felt so shite, lack of fluids is main culprit (feel very thirsty now), I had a later night than usual but that shouldn't affect me, I haven't felt hungry. I don't feel right now. As a contractor, I will just work through it 

Horrible sesh which I want to forget ASAP.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just one of those days mate, we all get them.

Set up on that cage sounds horrid, IMO, better to have the bar slightly to low and press it an inch or so off the catches before stepping back than to have the bar too high.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

duplicate post


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Food and fluids went down OK last night, in bed super-early, good sleep.

Feel about 90% today so WFH. Obviously no orals or anything today, will get myself sorted now for gym on Monday so food, fluids, rest and sleep.

Weight is still 265lbs but I didn't eat much yesterday. I did rehydrate to the max though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just one of those days mate, we all get them.
> 
> Set up on that cage sounds horrid, IMO, better to have the bar slightly to low and press it an inch or so off the catches before stepping back than to have the bar too high.


 I suppose you are right, I felt rough all day but food, fluids, early night sorted me out.

I have to find an answer to this squat issue. Working out in work gym is perfect for me, but I may have to find somewhere else.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Decent weekend of work, DIY, garden and quality family time. Loads of good food, fluids, sleep and rest. Weight is 266lbs, I reckon it will stay around here for the foreseeable future (until hols at least), I am not dieting per se, just keeping sugars and fats down with no processed shite. Also no alcohol.

5ml (4ml Apollo RIP240 and 1ml Infiniti Test E 250) went in yesterday (high right quad, small amount of PIP, anybody who has jabbed decent amounts of RIP will know about the PIP from it), back on 300mg Winny today (last go on winny tomorrow, then switch to TBol).

Food for work is my usual box of 3 jackets, 3 tins tuna with mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, Encona. 2 bananas and 1kg full fat Greek Yoghurt. Need the grub to power the squat session.

Today is last chance for the work gym to try to get squats spot on. If I cannot sort setup/technique, I will have to find an alternative which will be a pain as it is so easy to hit the gym during work. Once home, I find it a monumental effort to get to the gym as I get up so early, I seem to burn out and lose interest by evening time. Hoping to hit 200*8 which should be fine for me, here's hoping.

Feeling fit and healthy, hope to hit some decent squattage today.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Decent weekend of work, DIY, garden and quality family time. Loads of good food, fluids, sleep and rest. Weight is 266lbs, I reckon it will stay around here for the foreseeable future (until hols at least), I am not dieting per se, just keeping sugars and fats down with no processed shite. Also no alcohol.
> 
> ...


 Train in the morning mate, I love it. Sessions are always better for me personally.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Nov was at work gym but just for support. 50mg Oxy beforehand, loads of food and fluids. Feeling good so no excuses.

*SQUAT* (SBDs and Power Perfect IIs only)

60 * 10 - actually felt nice, technique and form OK, obviously hands are too narrow but managed to keep all other form fine.

100 * 8 - again, feels good, depth to floor, nice to be squatting properly again.

140 * 4 - no issues.

180 * 2 - inside of wrist down into forearm hurting a little after this, week was fine, slightly onto toes on second rep, losing form slightly, difficult to rack.

200 * 8 - first 6 were bang on and felt lovely, very deep, 7th rep power seemed to wane on way up, for 8th I changed foot position, much narrower and struggled to get depth. Wrists and forearms killing after this. Blowing for a while after this, had to leave due to 10am meeting FFS!! Quads are fine, I need to get more work into these sessions post-top-set.

Squatting was much better, I will go for 200 * 10 next week and I am confident I will get it. Wed = 240DL * 6+, Thurs = Upper body.

@G-G I didn't find it detrimental to *NOT* use a belt.

I find when I lose weight, it is my squatting which suffers first. I'll keep on grinding on. When back from holiday, booommm, will hit it hard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 266lbs - lots of fat yesterday so will limit fat today. Hunger has been very high indeed so cals very high, no way am I letting myself get hungry.

Lower back is tender, quads are fine, will vid the squat technique in work gym next week (narrow hands) and try to work out whether I am using more back in the lift, I can feel myself coming onto toes occasionally so it is possible.

Plan for the week is rest day, W : DL 240 * 6, Th : Upper body and F : Rest. If back is giving me issues, I'll swap around W and Th.

Work is still very busy but I will watch my boxing and footy today, fook it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 267lbs - not surprising that weight has increased slightly, I haven't stopped eating, all good, clean food though, but hunger has gone crazy!!

Aim : 240KG * 6+ - lower back still a little tender so I'll make a call on deads or upper body after some stretching.

I finished the Chemical Solutions Winny yesterday (there was 350mg left in tub so necked that) and have started on TBol today (there are 50 * 25mg tabs in tub so only 4 days run at 300mg/day). I may give body a break from the orals then and load up on injectables for holiday.

Sleep has been bang on, food and fluids high so no excuses.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Weight : 267lbs - not surprising that weight has increased slightly, I haven't stopped eating, all good, clean food though, but hunger has gone crazy!!
> 
> ...


 Sounds mental a tub of orals only lasting 4 days!

How much you spend on gear per month mate? A vial of rip blend only lasts you 2 jabs doesn't it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning @sen, I spend nothing on gear at the moment as it is all supplied by Infiniti, free of charge for testing their gear and getting their name out there. Also, I am using a lot of old gear which has been knocking about for years in my tub (I found an old vial of ProChem Supertren2000 the other day, manufactured 2010, expiry 2013). I'll be jabbing that as pre-WO soon


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck big man. Will be following your blasts with interest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 240kg * 6+

Working with Nov at work gym, loads of food and fluids beforehand, feeling real good, only slight concern is lower back is not 100% after squats on Monday.

*DEADS* (Chalk, gumshield, SBDs rolled down over shins)

60 * 4 - nice stretch.

100 * 4 - feeling good.

140 * 4 - feel lower back a little, sitting down between sets.

180 * 2 - chalk on, weight is light, speed is very fast.

220 * 1 - superfast. No issues.

240 * 7 - gumshield in, switch on, pumped first 6 out, ground 7th out, blood from mouth for second week in row, looking back on vid, should have went for 8th, fook it, so punished myself with downset as below. Will get 250 * 7 next week as punishment too.

220 *1, 180 * 2, 140 * 4, 100 * 8, 60 * 10 - looks easy on paper but burnt out lower back and hammies big style.

Deads are coming on great, cannot wait to blast after holiday, the rehab on LHS is working wonders.

Sweating loads and starving now. Will eat as much as possible


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Morning @sen, I spend nothing on gear at the moment as it is all supplied by Infiniti, free of charge for testing their gear and getting their name out there. Also, I am using a lot of old gear which has been knocking about for years in my tub (I found an old vial of ProChem Supertren2000 the other day, manufactured 2010, expiry 2013). I'll be jabbing that as pre-WO soon


 Wow! You lucky sod! Nice one. Super tren 2000 is mtren isn't it? I asked a source last year for some tren and he offered me tren ace or super tren so hearing the word super I thought, I'll have that! When I realised it needed jabbing daily and pre workout I was pretty annoyed!!

Free gear... Wow. Made my day, that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Wow! You lucky sod! Nice one. Super tren 2000 is mtren isn't it? I asked a source last year for some tren and he offered me tren ace or super tren so hearing the word super I thought, I'll have that! When I realised it needed jabbing daily and pre workout I was pretty annoyed!!
> 
> Free gear... Wow. Made my day, that.


 Read this for details.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256228-infiniti-trial-cycle/?page=1

SuperTren is MTren, correct, awesome stuff as pre-WO.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Read this for details.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/256228-infiniti-trial-cycle/?page=1
> 
> SuperTren is MTren, correct, awesome stuff as pre-WO.


 Awesome! Just made sure my inbox wasn't full in case Infiniti had tried to contact me but no such luck! Box like that turned up at my door I'd faint. Obviously people talk about others on here getting free gear for praising/reviewing labs but I didn't actually think it happened! Pretty naive of me!

So the question is.... Blue tops with hologram or white tops? Haha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY I*

Weight : 269lbs - creeping up, not worried, weights are being hit hard, hunger has been mad but all clean food, I am on decent amounts of injectables and orals so to be expected really. I am really happy with the way I look for holiday so nothing will be changed, expect I want intensity in gym to be increased (should have got 8 yesterday FFS).

325mg Tbol just went in. I'll have a break from the orals Fri, Sat and Sun and then crack on next week.

Not 100% sure which exercises I will do today but BP, some kind or row, delt raises, face pulls et al are all on the menu. Hope no t**t in work raises a meeting for my sacred gym time, I have it blocked out in calendar but means nothing at our place.

Struggled out of bed this morning and I am a little tender after the DLs yesterday. Will foam roll and stretch before shower.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Upper Day 1*

Gym Weight : 122KG

50mg Dbol pre-WO. Food and fluids going down well, feeling tired from DLs yesterday with left palm a little tender (ahh, diddums).

DB BP - 7 sets of different rep ranges, working up to 46KG DB. Still vagueness on LHS but getting stronger and feeling better. Aim is to bench 160 by end of year.

CGPD (supinated grip) - 4 sets of 10, getting stronger on these too.

Lateral raises SS with rear raises - up on weight on these, feeling fooked already by these, the DLs must have taken it out of me yesterday.

Bit daft of me to do that downset yesterday when I had upper body today, should have saved some power for today. I wanted to do pulley rows and face pulls but too fooked. Long weekend now, beers on Saturday night (first time in what seems like ages).

Next week : 250DL*6+, 200SQ*10, Upper Body I.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Aim : 240kg * 6+
> 
> ...


 Great deadlifting.

Where you off on holiday?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Great deadlifting.
> 
> Where you off on holiday?


 Thanks mate.

I have a girl of 8 and a boy of 5 and we went to New Orleans last year and my boy hated the long flight and burnt my brain out. Therefore this year they were promised a beach holiday so we are going here.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g580312-d500402-Reviews-Iberostar_Ciudad_Blanca-Port_d_Alcudia_Alcudia_Majorca_Balearic_Islands.html

We have been to Majorca before to a quality hotel called the Protur Bonaire Aparthotel - hope this one is as good. Never been to Alcudia though.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I have a girl of 8 and a boy of 5 and we went to New Orleans last year and my boy hated the long flight and burnt my brain out. Therefore this year they were promised a beach holiday so we are going here.
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate. Looks nice.

Weve taken my girl on 3 flights so far and she's on just over 2 and half. It was hell on earth the firs 2 times. . I had plane food all over me, chocolate stained in the seat forever. At one point I wanted the plane to crash.

What was New Orleans like. One of my places to go. Food and music.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rest Day and Weekend Plans*

Weight : 266lbs.

WFH today and long bank holiday weekend so 4 days off orals and the gym. Working today and tomorrow and then spend time with family. I was hoping for good weather on Saturday so could hit my new patio, fire up BBQ and drink 20 cans of Magners, first alcohol for a good while. I'll probably still drink the 20 cans whatever the weather









Major project is mooted to go live next weekend so all weekend in office (taxi will pick me up at 01:00 Saturday and then hope to finish some time on Sunday). It is Herts Strongest Man on the Sunday so will try to make the end of it. @RS86 are you still competing? Nov and Lee are in Novices too. I noticed Ewen's name not down. Anyhow, next week will be two gym sessions only (Monday is BH, Wednesday I have important appointment and Friday I'll be trying to get some kip).

T : 250DL * 6+ (if I am going to hit my target of 260*6 by holiday, I need 7 or 8 really on Tuesday).

Th : 200SQ*10 - squat has been disappointing as I have no confidence in the equipment and the setup is shite.

I'm going to try to do BP both days too.

Switching to standalone fast esters - TTM, will pin 5ml twice a week. Orals will continue on Tuesday, weekend off to give liver a break and for me to have the Magners.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Awesome mate. Looks nice.
> 
> Weve taken my girl on 3 flights so far and she's on just over 2 and half. It was hell on earth the firs 2 times. . I had plane food all over me, chocolate stained in the seat forever. At one point I wanted the plane to crash.
> 
> What was New Orleans like. One of my places to go. Food and music.


 New Orleans was really cool mate, would have been better without kids though, it is a party city, loads of live music bars everywhere, great sounds, the seafood was good but a lot of the food was deep-fried so not too keen on that.

Would defo go again but with missus or even lads, would have a ball.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

been a while since i've checked up on your threads mate, still strong as a bull i see :') keep it up


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> New Orleans was really cool mate, would have been better without kids though, it is a party city, loads of live music bars everywhere, great sounds, the seafood was good but a lot of the food was deep-fried so not too keen on that.
> 
> Would defo go again but with missus or even lads, would have a ball.


 I bet. It's one of my places to go to.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*GYM DAY*

Weight : 269lbs, climbing slowly but surely, may drop over the week days as weekend wasn't clean.

I was meant to be doing deads today but I have been awake since 01:00 and have struggled with my stomach (sure it is the Huel). I'll see how the morning goes but if I don't feel better, I'll do delts and arms (which I never do) and either do deads or squats on Thursday.

Anyhow, feel like shite, I have to go work today due to the weekend work coming up otherwise I would just WFH. Walking to station (Nov not in work) so 30mins cardio, no rain at moment.

Hoping to make a dramatic recovery and smash deads this morning.

200mg Tbol went in this morning (conservative dose due to stomach) and a variety of injectables over weekend (using up old stock, mainly Infiniti TMT500 and Precision Sustanon).

War Bellew


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Euwww..hope your tum sorts itself out. Nothing worse, it's usually tum trouble followed by bum trouble if you excuse the phrase, hurrr hurr...good luck with the deads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY*

Gym weight : 122KG

I had to drag my ass down the gym today, body didn't want to go, was tired and disinterested, even after 50mg Oxy but perked up when I got in there.

Working solo at work gym.

Usual technique on upper body rehab exercises, more focus on control on descent and ascent and feel.

*CGPD* (supinated grip) - 4 sets of 10.

*Seated Machine OHP* - 4 sets of 10.

*Preacher curls* - 4 sets of 10.

*CGBP* - 5 sets of 15.

Enjoyed the session, felt big and pumped at the end, wasn't on my game 100% so deads can wait until next week now (260*6). I'll squat on Thursday.

50mg Dbol post-WO. Hunger is ridiculous, I may have to go to work restaurant for lunch


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Euwww..hope your tum sorts itself out. Nothing worse, it's usually tum trouble followed by bum trouble if you excuse the phrase, hurrr hurr...good luck with the deads.


 Hey Flubs, thanks for popping in, hope you are well. Luckily, stomach settled down for gym but wasn't 100% so didn't risk deads, could have been a step too far


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*FOOD TODAY*

1 scoop whey and 1 scoop Huel in water.

3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna with light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, Encona.

2 large bananas.

250g baked salmon.

1 large jacket potato with spicy Quorn and vegetable sauce (work restaurant, not great TBH). Extra Tabasco on top.

1 scoop whey and 1 scoop Huel in water.

8 large egg omelette with a little cheese.

125g 81% Cocoa dark chocolate.

1 scoop whey and 1 scoop Huel in water.

Not very varied but pretty standard for me when not trying to bulk. No ideas of cals or macros. I'll probably maintain on the above diet with medium injectables and high-dose orals allied with heavy training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

All of the food above was consumed yesterday and I was in bed early but awake stupidly early again (03:00) so feel knackered again. It is obviously the increase in the Tren so tonight will be blissful diazzie sleep.

Food will be pretty similar but probably more carbs in evening meal (chicken/fresh pasta/white wine sauce). No beers now until holiday, when I will have a few cold ones a day (I never seem to drink much on holiday as I get too dehydrated too quickly).

WFH. Just watched Bellew, great finish, reminded me of Froch v Bute. Even though he is Blueshite, I was still supporting him. I always find his post-fight interviews cringe-worthy, too much adrenalin, Coldwell should keep him away from mic.

Squats tomorrow, need to get back on track with these so will push hard if the equipment allows.

Plans for today : food, fluids, rest, catch up on Sky+ (1 Sunday Supplement, Ross Kemp's Britain : Alcohol and film with kids called Inside Out).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 269lbs - steady.

Last 200mg Tbol just went in, will switch to Bayer Winny tomorrow (got 6 tubs Winny, 6 tubs Oxy and 2 tubs Var knocking about, along with exotics like Mestanalone and Halotestin). The Winny tabs are 10ml, will be weird eating 20 at a time.

As predicted, blissful diazzy sleep, 21:00-04:00, so 7 full hours.

Aim for squats is 200 * 10. Feeling fine so will get it at all costs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY *

Gym Weight : 123KG

Aim : 200 * 10

Working solo, Nov came down to stretch and to get ready for HSM on Sunday (basically stood around chatting  ).

50mg Oxy pre-WO. Food and fluids high. Not much time due to work commitments.

*SQUAT* (Power Perfect IIs, SBDs, Belt)

60 * 10 - forcing hands out as wide as the equipment allows, actually feels OK but usually does at this kind of weight.

100 * 8 - fine again, gaining confidence.

140 * 4 - bar little high, slightly coming onto toes due to narrow grip.

180 * 2 - belt on, fired these up, no issues.

200 * 10 - fook it, slipped hands out as wide as bar allows, will deal with racking it at end of lift, first 6 fine, then slowed down a little, last one was 95% all out, took an age to rack, was going to just bail the bar in the shitty cage but managed to get it on racks somehow. Blowing very hard and for ages afterwards, sweating. Good to get the reps in (not a rep PB, that was Smolov 220 * 10r * 3s), last squat session before holiday.

200mg pharma Winny per day leading up to holiday. 5ml Sust Fri, Mon and Fri (fly Saturday, 10 days). 3 sunbed sessions to go out of course of 5 too (first sessions on a sunbed for 10 years +, getting vain in my old age  ). Aiming to take some photos next Thursday for the bulking comp if I remember.

All systems go after holiday for big lifts - heavy gear and food.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Aim : 240kg * 6+
> 
> ...


 Whats the blood coming from in your mouth mate? And alcudias mint btw, nice atmosphere especially for a family outing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> Whats the blood coming from in your mouth mate? And alcudias mint btw, nice atmosphere especially for a family outing


 Dunno about the blood, only happened twice, both times had gum shield in, is the gum shield biting into gum? I have had gum shield for ages though. I'll keep an eye on it.

Good news about Alcudia mate, only 9 days to go


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 270lbs - slowly but surely climbing, this is the most solid I have ever felt at this weight so I am happy.

The big work weekend has finally arrived. Loads of food and fluids today and I'll hit the sack from about 16:00-23:00, taxi to pick me up to take me to office in Canary Wharf booked for 00:00, will work all weekend, snatching sleep where I can, food will be prepped and taken with me. We are currently scheduled to finish Sunday afternoon so I hope I can grab a few hours at Herts Strongest Man and maybe catch up with some of the boys. I am also covering early on Monday (in office at 06:00) so will be too fooked for gym so aiming for Tuesday (Upper body) and Thursday (heavy DLs) next week.

200mg Bayer Stanazolol has just gone in, 5mg Precision Sust will be jabbed later.

Quads are fine after squats yesterday, must go heavier, no trust in equipment so I will be sorting that out as soon as back from holiday. There is a PureGym just by office with 3 squat racks (will have a look) or just go to 1RM when WFH on Wednesdays.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 271lbs.

26 hour work stint on Friday night/Saturday and 15 hour work stint on Sunday and I'm still awake at 03:00!! Anyhow, the long hours gave me plenty of time to eat so weight has spiked up to 271lbs, I don't really want to get any heavier than this before holiday, this is top weight before I start looking/feeling a fat cooont. Breathing, fitness and general wellbeing very high though. Also smashed work and the 30TB database has been migrated successfully so 9 months of prep was worth it.

I have had toothache intermittently from Saturday so that has been agony, going dentist this afternoon, in molar area on RHS, will get it pulled if it needs it.

Feel a little tired so rest today and in gym tomorrow.

Gutted I wasn't competing in HSM yesterday, that can be one of the targets for next year (I think the biggest dead was 280 or 290 so achievable). Well done to @Nov and @RS86.

200mg Pharma Winny in, will jab 5ml Test E or Sust later.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY*

Weight : 271lbs

Dentist yesterday, got abscess/infection in first molar (just behind K9) on upper RHS, fookin agony, obviously cannot chew on that side, cannot drink hot or cold, awake in night in pain taking painkillers, throbbing now, amazing how many times you grit your teeth involuntarily, must have done it 10 times since I have been awake, electric shock in mouth. Anyhow, 5 days of strong Anti Bs (metronidazole), pretty old and nasty drug, no alcohol at all, hoping it clears up before I fly on Saturday (don't want to be in pain or flare up on holiday). Root canal when back, I don't want to pull it, can just see it when I smile, got white filling in it from about year ago.

I wonder whether the blood in mouth over past few weeks when pushing hard is anything to do with this tooth?

Anyhow, this means no heavy work in gym as cannot grit teeth so two days of upper body I think. Deads are out of the equation, as is all heavy work really.

I'll continue the 200mg winny pd up to holiday, missed my jab yesterday, couldn't be fooked due to throbbing tooth, will sort tonight. 2 more sunbeds to squeeze in.

Heavy day at work yesterday post-migration, a couple of application issues, hope it calms down today to enable me to go gym and take it easy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope the anti biotics sort it out before your holiday mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY*

Working solo at work gym, feeling fine, no issues from tooth, Ibuprofen and Paracetamol working good.

Decided to go heavier today, slightly less reps but concentrating on control and mind-muscle connection.

Food is going in great, ravenous at all times, fluids high, no pre-WO.

*Seated Machine Bench* - 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4, 10 reps, heavier, really hit triceps.

*CGPD* (supinated grip) - 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4, 10 reps, heavier, lovely burn in lats. Heaviest was full stack.

*Lateral Raises* - 4 sets of 10, weight up.

*Pulley Row* - 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 4, 10 reps. Heaviest was full stack.

Strength and power felt high, endurance really good for me too, tooth didn't affect anything at all, I'll just MTFU and smash deads on Thursday.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jab 5ml gear in the gums mate. That'll sort it!!

Seriously though, nothing comes close to tooth ache. Absolute nightmare. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope the anti biotics sort it out before your holiday mate.


 Thanks mate, dosed up today so has been OK, hope it clears before holiday although I have been told antibiotics are available OTC in Spain.



sen said:


> Jab 5ml gear in the gums mate. That'll sort it!!
> 
> Seriously though, nothing comes close to tooth ache. Absolute nightmare. Hope it clears up soon.


 Don't tempt me 

I hate tooth ache, I'd rather be punched on the nose!! Cheers,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 273lbs - climbing steadily still, feeling and looking good though so happy with it. Puts me in a good place for the big push after holiday. Solid 8 hours kip, mad dreams about Guinness and sex (2 favourite subjects to be fair, no Guinness for a while so that is why I dreamed about that, sex - must be all the gear/normal for a bloke  ).

Tooth still giving me s**t, 10 Ibuprofen and 10 Paracetamol yesterday, liver transplant needed pretty soon with the orals and other shite I throw down my neck. Anti Bs not in full flow yet, feels a race against time for holiday.

Food will be very high today with my mind on DLs tomorrow.

Jabbed 5ml Infiniti Test E 250 yesterday and will have final shot on Friday. 200mg pharma Winny going in too. Sunbed sesh and also shave my hair today (do it myself, just blade).

WFH today, no sport so loads of docs to watch (Horizon from last night after fat genes, 24 hours in Police Custody (usually based around here so good watch) etc).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 272lbs - food was phenomenally high yesterday. No idea of cals and/or macros but defo 6-8k+ with loads of protein as I had 3 shakes too.

Side effect of these anti-bs is dizziness, last night I got mega dizzy, felt hypo, not possible as I had eaten tonnes of carbs but used it as an excuse to demolish a chocolate orange  Tooth not any better, back to dentist tomorrow, if he wants to pull it, I'm game, if not, more anti-bs to take on holiday.

Heat in night was unpleasant so fan was on all night but woke up at 2am in pool of sweat so swapped sides, one of the positives of having own double bed I suppose. I was in bed early so feel fine, not too tired. Walking to station so 30mins cardio, may be sweaty in this heat.

Working solo at work gym, going for heavy deads, last sesh before hols so 100% all out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*JW DEADLIFT CHALLENGE DAY*

Gym weight : 123KG

Aim : 260KG * 6

Joe stated to me in 2013 that you couldn't be considered a serious DLer (or words to that effect) until you can pull 260 * 6 so I made this a target to hit in 2014. I pulled 288 sometime towards the backend of 2013 but then the injury hit, so I put the target on the backburner. Anyhow, I fancied giving this a shot today.

200mg Winny this morning, 50mg Oxy and 20mg Dbol pre-WO. 1ml WC PW125+.

All prep has been perfect so no excuses.

Working solo at work gym.

*DEADS* (chalk, sniff on top set).
60 * 2 - Trying to keep ass down and fire legs and back at same time.
100 * 2 - Still double overhand, no issues.
140 * 2 - last warmup with DOH.
180 * 1 - flew up, no issues, slight cramps in lower back on RHS, nothing to worry about, keeping breathing under control and taking a little time between sets, I naturally want to rush into them.
220 * 1 - Very easy, game on.
260 * 6 - first 5 were comfortable, 6th was 98% all out, pleased to have got them, blowing very hard afterwards, lower back pumped to hell, had to lie down for a while 

Pleased to have smashed that target in my last gym session before holiday. Also puts me in a great place for DL before the big blast post-holiday when I will be going all out for 320.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 275lbs - rising steadily, this is easily the best I have looked or felt at this weight, still on first belt buckle (which is what I used when with Hilly and posting up pic of abs at 259lbs), definitely due to the lack of drinking and binging on Guinness!! Feel big, strong, powerful, am really looking forward to getting back and smashing 320DL/SQ and hitting BP hard too, upper body feels more solid, injury feels behind me, just need lots of work to recover.

WFH, final day of prep for holiday, sun bed, dentist to sort tooth and usual shite. I'm jabbing 5ml Infiniti Test E 250 and 1000iu HCG today. I am taking box of Arimidex too and will use accordingly.

I was fooked from deads last night and also the heat. Lying on bed, naked, fan on full power from about 19:00, getting up to eat and drink, feel fine today.

I believe the hotel has WiFi but I won't be on much. Adios Amigos. Come on ENG-ER-LAND


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from hols and back to reality. Holiday was great, Alcudia best place we have been to as a family, beach was great, harbour lovely but the jewel was the walled Old Town.

I was determined not to drop my customary 7lbs on holiday so I was having loads of brekkie from buffet and then waffles with nutella. Dinner was massive (loads of fresh fish and chicken cooked in front of you) with 3 plates of dessert. Anyhow, weight is 274lbs so roughly the same as I went away. Result and puts me in good place for the blast. Diet will now be back to normal, no drinking (drinking was controlled and steady on holiday, no sessions as such).

WFH today, sorting s**t, back to work/gym tomorrow and Friday. 2 Upper Body sessions and hit it hard next week. All prep for 320SQ/DL starts now. I'll draw up plan for weights/diet/gear and post up over weekend. 2 weeks of heavy test then straight onto the TMT. Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

More phaggotry in this log. They say bad things come in threes. Well, I have had terrible luck recently 1. injection issues (never happened before), 2. gum/tooth infection (never happened before) and now 3. UTI (never had before) which has spread to my left bollock.

Wednesday I went to docs, urine tested, leukocytes in urine, given Trimethoprim (usual Anti B for UTIs), was clearing up, Friday swelling and pain in Epididymis behind left testicle, decided to ignore it, self medicated with alcohol/diazzy/paracetamol/ibuprofen. Saturday evening, noticed swelling was massive, went to walk in centre at QE11 in WGC, doc stated that it was most likely that infection had spread into sperm tubes (Epididymo-orchitis) but there was a hard lump on left testis, needed to rule out testicular cancer (obviously was concerned at this stage). Went to A&E at Lister, Stevenage and was there all night undergoing tests (mainly male and female docs feeling my plums). Just been discharged, cancer ruled out as expected, got stronger anti bs for two weeks (Ciprofloxacin), urologist stated that I couldn't work out on these tabs due to tendon ruptures, am an outpatient awaiting for ultrasound on kidneys/bladder etc.. WFH/no gym tomorrow, look like I have Elephantiasis of the scrotum on left hand side 

I knew I should have drunk some water on holiday and not guzzled San Miguel 24/7









Anyhow, will start jabbing the test this week in readiness for blast, increasing nicely. I'll do two upper body sessions this week and get back to DL/SQ next week.

Obviously, this will put my projected dates back a week or two. Also, weight is down due to lack of food and fluids.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least you can laugh at your own misfortune mate.

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> More phaggotry in this log. They say bad things come in threes. Well, I have had terrible luck recently 1. injection issues (never happened before), 2. gum/tooth infection (never happened before) and now 3. UTI (never had before) which has spread to my left bollock.
> 
> Wednesday I went to docs, urine tested, leukocytes in urine, given Trimethoprim (usual Anti B for UTIs), was clearing up, Friday swelling and pain in Epididymis behind left testicle, decided to ignore it, self medicated with alcohol/diazzy/paracetamol/ibuprofen. Saturday evening, noticed swelling was massive, went to walk in centre at QE11 in WGC, doc stated that it was most likely that infection had spread into sperm tubes (Epididymo-orchitis) but there was a hard lump on left testis, needed to rule out testicular cancer (obviously was concerned at this stage). Went to A&E at Lister, Stevenage and was there all night undergoing tests (mainly male and female docs feeling my plums). Just been discharged, cancer ruled out as expected, got stronger anti bs for two weeks (Ciprofloxacin), urologist stated that I couldn't work out on these tabs due to tendon ruptures, am an outpatient awaiting for ultrasound on kidneys/bladder etc.. WFH/no gym tomorrow, look like I have Elephantiasis of the scrotum on left hand side
> 
> ...


 Good to see your still planning ahead. I want to see this 320 mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Get the Doc to do a PSA Test as well. I had non-specific Prostatitis a few years ago. Not fun, but easily treated with a months anti bs.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Prostatitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Oh yea, & if you're lucky the doc'll do a DRE too... :thumb

Digital Rectal Exam......


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Get the Doc to do a PSA Test as well. I had non-specific Prostatitis a few years ago. Not fun, but easily treated with a months anti bs.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Prostatitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> ...


 Sounds good to me.......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Sounds good to me.......


 When the doc said he was gonna do this exam on me, I said:

"Doc, I hardly know you" :lol:

Gave me a very old fashioned look.....

True story.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> When the doc said he was gonna do this exam on me, I said:
> 
> "Doc, I hardly know you" :lol:
> 
> ...


 I wonder how hard you have to work to make them feel uncomfortable.

I think someone of @Huntingground's size giving a little giggle during the check up might do the trick. :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If the Doc does decide to whack a digit up there, just say to him:

"Can you wait a second, need to put some lippy on?" 

@Huntingground


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Get the Doc to do a PSA Test as well. I had non-specific Prostatitis a few years ago. Not fun, but easily treated with a months anti bs.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Prostatitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> ...


 I have ultrasound on kidneys and bladder soon so was going to ask about prostrate too mate. Must be enlarged all the gear I am on.

DRE - he can get to fook


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in work and back in the gym today.

Left bollock is still massive but not sore, just swollen now. Got 10 days more antibiotics. No squats/deads this week for obvious reasons, will push on with upper body. Chest/Delts today, arms tomorrow, back on Fri.

Jabbed 5ml Precision Test E 250 yesterday. Back on proviron and multi-vits/fish oils this morning, will be full stack from Monday.

Plan it to squat and dead next week at a reasonable level and then start the big push on 11th July for 12 weeks.

Gym weight : 122.6KG

Seated Machine Press : 5 sets, med-high weight.
Seated Overhead Press : 4 sets, med-high weight.
Flyes : 4 sets.
Lateral raises : 4 sets.

Felt difficult today, sweating a lot, fookin great to be back in gym. Food and fluids very high, feeling very optimistic about the next 12-14 weeks.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Bollock thing sounds possibly like a hernia. I had one years ago, ended up nearly the size of an orange before I had operation.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Bollock thing sounds possibly like a hernia. I had one years ago, ended up nearly the size of an orange before I had operation.


 Was about to say the same thing......


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

just spent a big part of my shift scanning through this log

top work mate, i've seen your lifts before, did you ever get the 300kg squat? i read that you were out for a while and took time off gear and training but have you hit it since youve been back?

oh and


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Forcing food down yesterday, appetite not up to usual standard, managed to get it down in the end. Weight is 274lbs today. Early to bed as was very tired, first day back at work and gym, body still fighting infection. Big improvement overnight, bollock shrunk to double normal size, no pain, little discomfit, have to ensure I don't sit on it 

Back on full stack of supplements this morning inc 50mg Winny, will pin 5ml Test or Sust over next few days.

I have a spare day today so am going to train arms, which I can honestly say I never train, and it shows!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Bollock thing sounds possibly like a hernia. I had one years ago, ended up nearly the size of an orange before I had operation.


 Confirmed that it is an infection spread from bladder, on proper anti bs now, clearing up so good to go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> just spent a big part of my shift scanning through this log
> 
> top work mate, i've seen your lifts before, did you ever get the 300kg squat? i read that you were out for a while and took time off gear and training but have you hit it since youve been back?
> 
> oh and


 Yes mate, was comfortable. Got 305DL, week later got 300SQ, week later failed 320DL. All lifts etc in the journal. Anyhow, here is squat.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, was comfortable. Got 305DL, week later got 300SQ, week later failed 320DL. All lifts etc in the journal. Anyhow, here is squat.


 Beast, im eating everything in sight and getting fairly aggresive with the dosages in hunt of a 260 dl and 220 squat, seems quite a humble goal now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Beast, im eating everything in sight and getting fairly aggresive with the dosages in hunt of a 260 dl and 220 squat, seems quite a humble goal now


 Keep going mate, consistency is the key.

I will push now for 12-14 weeks and am looking for 320DL and SQ. I'll post up gear/food/training schedule at weekend.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY II*

Weight : 123.3KG

Loads of sleep, food, fluids. Pecs are tender, rest of body fine, maybe a little tired.

*CGBP* - 4 sets of 12-15, med weight. I tend to struggle with these due to left elbow flaring out due to shoulder injury. Also I don't seem to have much feeling in left tricep. Anyhow, will persevere.

*BB Curls* - 4 sets of 10.

*Tricep pushdown* - 4 sets of 12-15 - same issue as CGBP.

*Seated Preacher Curl* - 4 sets of 12-15.

Enjoyed session, arms were mega pumped, struggled to shower afterwards. Plan is to alternate DL and SQ weekly and do 3 other sessions (Pecs/delts, Arms, Back) whilst it is manageable on blast. Unsure as to whether to start hitting heavy weights next week or one more week of lighter weight in prep, one more week for bollock to heal, for food and gear to get into system. Usually I would jump into blast/heavy stuff but think I will wait. I'll see how weekend goes. 5ml going in tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*HUNT FOR 320*

12 week blast of heavy food and gear in the hunt for a 320 on SQ and DL.

*SCHEDULE*

W/C 11 July 2016 : 260SQ

W/C 18 July 2016 : 270SQ

W/C 25 July 2016 : 280DL

W/C 01 Aug 2016 : 280SQ

W/C 08 Aug 2016 : 290DL

W/C 15 Aug 2016 : 290SQ

W/C 22 Aug 2016 : 300DL

W/C 29 Aug 2016 : 300SQ

W/C 05 Sep 2016 : 310DL (PB)

W/C 12 Sep 2016 : 310SQ (PB)

W/C 19 Sep 2016 : 320DL (PB)

W/C 26 Sep 2016 : 320SQ (PB)

Anything under 300, I will be going for multi-reps if I can. Singles once I get to 300. Training will be 4 days at outset but will ramp down pretty quickly I reckon once tiredness/lethargy and recovery issues set in. All of the above lifts will be filmed and performed at 1RM.

All is subject to change, if I feel I can jump a lift and hit the next level I will.

*DIET*

Diet is the same as in OP but not as stringent, if I want to eat shite I will. No drinking.

*AAS*

All AAS will be Infiniti-based gear (where possible). They have again "sponsored" me in my quest for 320SQ/DL. I will be predominantly using TMT500, starting at 10ml/5g per week. Orals and pre-WO jabs will be used too.

10ml TMT 500 per week (3g Test E, 1g Tren E and 1g Mast E pw). 2 shots of 5ml Sat/Wed.

100mg Oxy pd.

50mg Pharma Proviron pd.

1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex a day.

1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.

*Pre-WO*

2ml Wild Cat PW125.

50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mest****/Halo****.

*Post-WO*

50mg Winny/Var.

**** Mestanalone was made for me by Chemical Solutions lab. Halotestin is old ProChem expiry 2013.

Health is good, I have had a few small issues recently but have healed up. I haven't been squatting as well as I would have hoped due to equipment and health issues but am certain I can pick it up very quickly. Deads have been powerful. I have been leading up to blast on Precision Sust/Test, 1.5g this week and 3g in final week before TMT. Weight is around 274lbs - this will rise very quickly when I start on the blast and will probably end up over 290lbs, 300lbs would be good.

NO EXCUSES!!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

How long do you usually run the orals? @Huntingground


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> How long do you usually run the orals? @Huntingground


 TBH, I don't usually run orals for extended periods of time daily due to their suppressive effects on my hunger, food is more important to me than a boost from the orals. I usually just do pre and post WO, and will do them for the full blast.

Regarding the Oxys at 100mg pd, I'll just go by feel, cannot see me doing more than 2 to 3 weeks though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am still taking flucloxacillin antibiotic and I was warned severely by the urologist about lifting weights and tendon ruptures and/or tendinitis due to this antibiotic. Obviously, I ignored him, as I usually do and planned to start lifting heavy this week. Anyhow, I have just been reading about it on google and it does seem to be quite a severe side effect. I'll probably take it easy this week now, DL up to 250, SQ up to 200 and usual upper body stuff. May put back blast a week, getting sensible for once.

Anyhow, today is dead day, so will rep out on 250. Weight this morning is 275lbs.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

seem to remember reading somewhere that the top 3 causes for tendon ruptures are:

Antibiotics 
Dehydration 
Poor form

defo take it easy mate, i've known people rupture pecs and be out the gym for 7 months plus

after scott mendelson tore his pec he went from a world record bencher to not being able to touch his chest with the bar due to mobility issues from the surgeries










scaling back the intensity for 15 days is worth it to not gamble losing over half a year imo

just do the fluffy bodybuilding stuff, im having to with my knee at the moment as i completely fried them both using a stupid hack squat machine id never used before, that'll teach me for trying to use machines which have now taken their usual place in my training which is at about 0% of my total routine, barbells, dumbbells, cables and body weight (GHR, pull ups ect) is all i need


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : Forgot to weight myself, approx 124KG

Aim : 250 * n (wanted 6 to 8).

Feeling OK, bollock is normal size so deads are fine.

50mg Oxy this morning, 50mg Oxy and 20mg Dbol pre-WO. Loads of food and fluids, shite sleep so little tired. Working solo at work gym.

*Deads* (Chalk, sniff on top set)
60 * 3 - no issues with form and technique due to bollock.
100 * 2 - fine again, game on.
140 * 2 - fine again, last warmup with DOH, chalk on, little heavier than expected.
180 * 1 - trying to switch on now, easy.
220 * 1 - trying to keep ass down, shoulders back, head up, very easy.
260 * 1 - got 260*6 just before my holiday (10 days of drinking) and obviously the infection afterwards, this went up well enough but no way was there 6 day. Decided to crack on as it was comfortable enough.
280 * 1 - obviously ignoring docs orders now (as fookin usual), sniff in, pretty comfortable rep, never in any trouble, 90% all out, defo a 290 there, 300 would be 100% all out if I made it.

Nice marker for DL going into blast though, so much more advanced than I was when I blasted last and got 305.

I need to get my SQ up to a reasonable/similar level I think before the blast so am thinking that maybe I should go heavy test for 3 or 4 weeks to

give me a good base to work from. As usual, all subject to change.

Loads of food going in, some Dbol, need to sort my stash or orals out so I can ingest Var/Winny post-WO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been thinking about scheduling and I will continue the test for 2 more weeks which will give me a good base on SQ and DL to start the blast from.

*High Dose Test (3g+)*

W/C 11 July 2016 : 260SQ

W/C 18 July 2016 : 270SQ

*Start TMT500 blast (building up to 5g)*

W/C 01 Aug 2016 : 280SQ

W/C 08 Aug 2016 : 290DL

W/C 15 Aug 2016 : 290SQ

W/C 22 Aug 2016 : 300DL

W/C 29 Aug 2016 : 300SQ

W/C 05 Sep 2016 : 310DL (PB)

W/C 12 Sep 2016 : 310SQ (PB)

W/C 19 Sep 2016 : 320DL (PB)

W/C 26 Sep 2016 : 320SQ (PB)

Max 9 weeks on TMT, starting at 2.5g and building up to whatever is required. Food will be very high now too. I feel more confident doing it this way and not buring out due to recovery/lethargy etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY I*

Weight : 278lbs

The deads hit the body really hard last night. In the gym, the lifting felt comfortable but I was really aching from 18:00, lying on bed from 19:00, lights out for 20:30, up in the night for some painkillers as I couldn't sleep properly. Maybe I should have eased myself back into it. Food yesterday and last night was very high, resulting in a 3lb spike, probably temp anyhow.

Struggled out of bed this morning, feel stiff and tender, Nov on jolly so walking to station, should help to loosen up.

Hoping to do pecs and delts today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@swole troll I'm a lost cause mate, I never listen to anybody :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

With a 300kg squat who am I to argue lol

Hopefully you'll be off the meds soon :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER BODY I*

Gym weight : 127KG

Weight has spiked up considerably recently, infection gone, gear in, food increased substantially.

Working solo, food and fluids in fine, 30 mg Dbol pre-WO.

Body was screaming at me not to go, mind over matter, forced my ass down to the gym.

The single BB Bench Press was busy.

DB BP - 26, 34, 42, 48 - fine apart from 48s started to veer offline a little.

Seated machine press - 4 sets, varying rep ranges, good burn in pecs.

Seated OHP - 4 sets, left delt hurting as usual, wanted to spew it here, had to dig deep to crack on.

Side laterals - 4 sets, lighter weight due to tiredness.

Intensity of workouts on upper body increasing, weights and feel slowly getting better, still a long way to go IMO. Glad to get this workout done, found it hard due to tiredness.

50mg Dbol/Winny post-WO. Back on Thursday, arms on Friday. Heavy squats on mono at 1RM next Wednesday.


----------



## Asgardsrei (Jun 30, 2016)

Digging the intensity! Stay safe and good luck on your goals.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 276lbs

Another shite nights sleep, tossing, turning, dreaming and all of this without any tren, FFS!! Feel tired and a little sore today so happy it is a rest day. WFH today, pin 5ml Test, eat and drink as much as poss and rest up for 2 more sessions this week.

If you were reading this journal a few months ago, I was moaning about my kids primary school and went to meet the head of the board of governors (new headteacher, 29 members of staff have left (long seving and well-loved staff), rumours about headteacher/safeguarding etc etc). Well, the whole board resigned, OFSTED got involved and the school was on front page of local news recently ("Meltdown in local school" or something). Anyhow, we are pulling kids out so hope to see some alternative schools, visit them and chat to headmasters, maybe see one or two today dependent on availability.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Your a fu**ing beast mate. Love this journal.

Do you bother with assistance at all?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *REST DAY*
> 
> Weight : 276lbs
> 
> ...


 We sold our house and moved 60 miles just so our kids could get into a school, so I feel your pain


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> We sold our house and moved 60 miles just so our kids could get into a school, so I feel your pain


 For the secondary school, we will be doing the same, moving from WGC to maybe Milton Keynes. We have to visit these prospective places first, all areas are based on OFSTED 1 secondaries.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Your a fu**ing beast mate. Love this journal.
> 
> Do you bother with assistance at all?


 Cheers mate.

For deads, I dead more etc 

Seriously, I DL, SQ and rehab upper body. That's it really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK AND ARMS DAY*

Weight : 274lbs

Weight has dropped a little as I feel dehydrated. Sleep was awful again, increase in gear and food (and therefore weight) may have something to do with this, really hot all night, fan on, tossing and turning, knackered this morning. 5ml Premier Pharmaceuticals Sustanon 400 went in yesterday, 100mg Oxy and 50mg Proviron pd too. Usual supps and ancillaries.

I wanted to do back today and arms tomorrow but I may WFH tomorrow due to tiredness and fact that Nov is still on a jolly with the team management so I can act with autonomy and impunity.

I'll be firing as much water down as poss before the gym.

School : missus is going to visit a small primary in a nearby village this morning, sounds ideal, I wish I was going as I am the main decision maker but will have to trust her judgement for once


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK AND ARMS DAY *

Gym weight : 124KG

Still very tired, had to fight with myself to get myself to the gym. This is pretty unusual for me so I point the finger squarely at the increase in gear/food and lack of good sleep.

50mg Dbol pre-WO.

CGPB - 4 sets of 10, up to full stack.

Seated Row - 4 sets of 10, up to full stack. Blowing hard already FFS!!

CGBP - 4 sets of 10+, felt these heavily in tris with a much better feel on LHS.

Preacher Curls - 4 sets of 10, decent weight.

Struggled through today but managed to get through it, one of those sessions that you feel good about afterwards as I could easily have fooked it off.

50mg Winny/Var post-WO.

I'll WFH tomorrow so next session is Monday now, lots of food/rest/fluids/sleep over weekend, need to hit a heavy SQ (hope for a 260, may be ambitious as not squatted heavy for many weeks) on Wednesday so the blast scheduling can be maintained.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*MACHINE UPPER DAY*

Gym weight : 126.2KG

After copious amounts of Bacchanalian and drunken revelry, I wasn't expecting much today. Just about made it to work, didn't eat anything on Saturday at all, missus and kids were away, easier to drink than eat FFS.

Went to the gym with @Nov, who was very proud of finally being lighter than me (first time in about 3 years), I want to be 150KG+ anyhow 

Dehydrated to fook, had to struggle to get myself down there.

*CGPB* - 4 sets up to full stack, felt strong, all of those carbs working wonders.

*Seated machine elliptical bench press* - 4 sets up to full stack, tremendous burn/cramp in left pec. I'll be continuing with this one.

*Seated OHP* - 4 sets up to full stack. Left shoulder starting to hurt, also getting tired, cold sweats, mentally fine though, want to push on.

*CGBP* - weight down on these, 4 sets of 10, feel burn in both tris (amazingly), left tri always vague.

*Preacher curl* - 3 sets of 10, again concentrating on form.

Intensity, form is so much better on upper body these days, I'll make massive improvements in next year I reckon.

Boom, back in game, ultra sound scan on bollox in morning (WFH), WFH Wednesday, Deads on Thursday and Machine Upper Day 2 on Friday. Will let body recover for a good crack at squats next Wednesday at 1rm.

Food going down well, sweating all of the time, strangely not thirsty yet.

2.5ml Premier Pharmaceuticals went in a few days ago, fookin agony, I'll have to mix it or bin it, worst PIP since first batch of Apollo TORRIP301.

Rest and recovery, food/fluids/sleep, back on orals on Thursday and full flow on gear ASAP.

Slight blip, seems to happen every 3 months.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Been jabbing HCG furiously over the weekend so knackers like watermelons before the scan today. And lo and behold, beautiful blond piece Robyn ushers me in to the scan room. I would have been very proud to show her my prize watermelons but she was just assistant and Dr Chang did the dirty work (Robyn had back turned at all times, probably not a great job to be looking at bollox all day). Anyhow got the all clear so good news.

Anyhow, fookin boiling here, back to the cider on my patio, happy days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Been jabbing HCG furiously over the weekend so knackers like watermelons before the scan today. And lo and behold, beautiful blond piece Robyn ushers me in to the scan room. I would have been very proud to show her my prize watermelons but she was just assistant and Dr Chang did the dirty work (Robyn had back turned at all times, probably not a great job to be looking at bollox all day). Anyhow got the all clear so good news.
> 
> Anyhow, fookin boiling here, back to the cider on my patio, happy days


 Should have whipped them out anyway. :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> whip them out for the lads here. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Even better. @Huntingground

Pics or no watermelon knackers. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym weight : 123.4KG

Dehydrated to fook and still feel shite from the session. Weight obviously down from lack of water/food. Sleep was shite due to dehydration and heat.

Blah, blah, just fookin lift................

1 banana and 1 can diet coke before gym - no appetite.

No real plan as to what I was going to try to achieve. I got a 280 pretty easy last time but I have had a little 'downtime' since then............go by feel.

*DEAD* (chalk, sniff on top set)
60 * 4 - amazingly left quad PIP from Premier is still causing issues!! Hard to get low enough.
100 * 2 - loosening up.
140 * 1 - fine.
180 * 1 - fine.
220 * 1 - real easy, like nothing on bar. Trying to slow sets down as, because I was working solo, I am getting through them too quickly.
260 * 1 - ripped this up no issues so thought I would crack on, thinking 290, then remembered how much of a bellend I have been over the past 2 weeks, settled on 285 (small increment on last dead session).
285 * 1 - little sniff, some negative thoughts, visualisation not good, lift was fine but pretty slow, no hitches, probably 95% all out.

Fooked it off there, great to be back in gym, will really kick on, no drinking starts here.

Not sure what to do with the blast as big AAS = even bigger AWOL usually. Just have to MTFU, blast and keep on straight and narrow. Squats will be interesting next Wednesday, feels like I haven't squatted for months.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY *

Gym weight : 124.3KG

Starving, thirsty and very tired last night, decent nights sleep, fan on all night. Struggled out of bed at 4am.

Working solo, hunger back with vengeance.

Seated Press - 6 sets focusing on tempo and form, upto top set of 120KG

CGBP - 4 sets, medium weight, concentrating on LHS.

Lateral Raises - these were hurting left front delt so bailed out.

Preacher Curl - 4 sets of 10. Great pump and burn.

Finished the week with a relatively decent session, was bit tired but just got through it. Chomping on 500g Smoked Cod Loin, loads of boiled spuds with peas 

Food will be very high, squats on Wednesday is the next big tester, will let me know where I am and to plan my attack accordingly. No rush.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super chilled weekend.

Saturday was spent doing some work for the bank remotely, sorting out Dropbox for all digital images/videos of my kids since 2007 (from Macbook Pro, 2 iPads 3 iPhones, PC, backup devices, video cameras FFS what a pain), gardening (bedding in lots of new turf to go with new patio), park with kids, food shopping and then smashing into massive BBQ. Diet Coke was drink of choice, chicken was food of choice. In bed by 10pm (late night for me) but food and fluids high.

Sunday morning was sorting work again, DIY and gardening, then down to Hertford for a walk along canal (as close to cardio as I'll be getting this side of Winter), and I am now attempting to eat my first piece of red meat (a steak) for 24 years - long story but I only started eating chicken about 9 months ago. Bed early and look forward to week ahead, need to start pushing on now.

M - rep deads (med weight, 250/260ish probs).

T - upper body I.

W - heavy squats, 1RM on mono, will see where I can go up to.

T - upper body II.

F - camping down at Lee Valley Park (bit worried about getting enough food in when camping though  ).

5ml Precision sust 250 went in today, start on 100ml Oxy pd tomorrow along with usual working stack.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounded like a fab weekend. The steak will be hard going for you probably. I'm not keen on them, I'm more of a fish eater, but I have to eat one a week, although I stretch it two. Takes me ages to get them down, chew chew...my poor stomach....sits like a stone for a while, ha ha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sleep was shite for no reason whatsoever, just awake, mad dreams, fan on full blast so wasn't too hot, still feel sparkling and ready to rock and roll.

*Food for today*

3 large Albert Bartlett Rooster potatoes (baked), 3 tins tuna/light mayo, 8 boiled eggs sliced, encona.

4 bananas.

125g "Hot Smoked Salmon Fillet" - love these, from Lidl.

500g Full Fat Greek Yoghurt.

4l water, 2 cans diet coke.

If I need more food, I'll go restaurant for lunch, trying to force it down now (still full from feast last night) so doubtful I'll reload.

I'm feeling real good so will have difficulty holding myself back in gym but I must due to the squatting on Wednesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Sounded like a fab weekend. The steak will be hard going for you probably. I'm not keen on them, I'm more of a fish eater, but I have to eat one a week, although I stretch it two. Takes me ages to get them down, chew chew...my poor stomach....sits like a stone for a while, ha ha.





Flubs said:


> Sounded like a fab weekend. The steak will be hard going for you probably. I'm not keen on them, I'm more of a fish eater, but I have to eat one a week, although I stretch it two. Takes me ages to get them down, chew chew...my poor stomach....sits like a stone for a while, ha ha.


 Thanks Flubs, was a real good weekend, you?

Steak was average, need rump or sirloin next, cooked on BBQ or griddle I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym weight : 121.8KG - at least 5 kilo down since I stopped drinking heavily on July 18th. Will ramp up food and fluids.

50mg Dbol pre-WO. Working with Nov.

*Deads* (chalk, sniff on top set).
60 * 4 - no issues.
100 * 2 - no issues.
140 * 2 - no issues.
180 * 1 - no issues.
220 * 1 - little out of breath, not sure why.
240 * 1 - flew up with no issues at all, very easy, aim was reps at 260 so what did I do, load 280 on the bar and go for a double (I am a bellend).
280 * 2 - sniff in, lots of air, visualisation decent, fresh chalk, address fine, first one flew up, no hitching, second one I got to just below knee and bar starts slipping out of left hand, slowed lift to halt, had to put it down, I was 90% certain I would have got it but it would have been 100%!! Fookin pissed off, grip never fails, they are shite bars though.

Rest up now in readiness for squats on Wednesday.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks [Redacted], was a real good weekend, you?
> 
> Steak was average, need rump or sirloin next, cooked on BBQ or griddle I think.


 Yes, had a good weekend. Shopping, gardening, training etc. Seems like a long way back already. Have a good week HG.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY 1/REHAB*

Forgot to weigh myself, missus had issue with car and called me in gym so slipped out of mind.

Anyhow, was fooked last night after deads, wasn't really hungry, forced food/fluids down, lazy evening and then early night, struggled out of bed this morning. Deads hit me harder than I would have envisaged.

Needed to take it easy today, get some volume into upper body, focusing on rehab of LHS.

WGPD to chest (leaning back) - 6 sets, medium weight, tempo and control lovely, could feel this in left Teres muscles which is a weakened area.

CGBP - 5 sets on Smith, low weight, again concentrating on form and activating left tricep, still feels vague, felt nice pump in right.

Preacher curls - 5 sets, medium weight, nice burn in bis.

Done, needed to take it easy today as squats at 08:00 tomorrow. Enjoyed the session, although was still tired from deads, need to get as much food/fluids down me and to rest as much as poss before the mono tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No squatting yesterday, I was on an Incident Management call for my major system which we migrated recently (there have been issues since last Monday but yesterday was ridiculous). I logged on at 04:47 and was on for 15 hours - wish I was paid hourly and not daily!! Back on now, obviously WFH so will hit 1RM tomorrow solo, try to get someone to pull mono as Nov away. Won't be upper body today either.

Appetite hasn't been great this week and not feeling as good as usual, I have no idea why, just trying to eat through it if poss. Weight was 271lbs this morning, will try to push on. I am feeling quite relaxed about the blast so I will take my time and blast when ready, no need to jump into it IMO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As I haven't been feeling that great and appetite down, I dropped the Oxys for a few days, had one of the probiotic supps I have and have been starving ever since so have been loading up on food. Pinned 5ml Sust (2.5 Premier 400/Precision 250) so will build up to squats tomorrow (as long as I don't get called overnight or issues in morning with major system). I'll probably hit some pre-WO too as want to push but have no idea where I will be after such little squatting recently. Optimistic aim is 260+ but I'll take whatever I suppose. I'll be working solo too which is a little negative when working on mono - do I step out (sub-optimal) or ask someone I don't know to help (who may never have used a mono). Anyway, I'll crack on......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am now officially the new @Jandir when it comes to leg day. I have had two leg days planned this week, Wed/Fri and both times I am on Incident Management calls, the system has been fine every other day!! I am fookin pissed off, next chance is now next Wednesday in the mono (Fri-Sun camping, Mon/Tues Work gym not suitable for legs).

I am still going to try to get them in if I can. Only need an hour, 15min walk there, 30min workout, 15min back FFS!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am now officially the new @Jandir when it comes to leg day. I have had two leg days planned this week, Wed/Fri and both times I am on Incident Management calls, the system has been fine every other day!! I am fookin pissed off, next chance is now next Wednesday in the mono (Fri-Sun camping, Mon/Tues Work gym not suitable for legs).
> 
> I am still going to try to get them in if I can. Only need an hour, 15min walk there, 30min workout, 15min back FFS!!


 How come you're not using Infiniti any more mate? Not read anything from you in quite a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> How come you're not using Infiniti any more mate? Not read anything from you in quite a while.


 I am building up to a big blast of TMT when I will be aiming for 320DL/SQ mate. About 2 or 3 weeks will be start time.

I post in here most days but too busy at work to post much else.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am building up to a big blast of TMT when I will be aiming for 320DL/SQ mate. About 2 or 3 weeks will be start time.
> 
> I post in here most days but too busy at work to post much else.


 Ahh I saw on last page about the 10ml tmt was it?

You just using the premier pharma stuff in between then?


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I am now officially the new @Jandir when it comes to leg day. I have had two leg days planned this week, Wed/Fri and both times I am on Incident Management calls, the system has been fine every other day!! I am fookin pissed off, next chance is now next Wednesday in the mono (Fri-Sun camping, Mon/Tues Work gym not suitable for legs).
> 
> I am still going to try to get them in if I can. Only need an hour, 15min walk there, 30min workout, 15min back FFS!!


 pmsl, you noticed  hitting me in the feels on 2 forums is too much man. im 4weeks without a jab & emotional


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday was a disaster, didn't make gym (timing), didn't make camping (raining) and also pretty certain that the Epididymis infection has returned (felt sore from Wednesday, self-prescribing anti bs, see how it goes, will go docs on Monday if necessary, ultrasound scan came back OK (found out Friday) so just need to get rid of infection totally before I can kick on).

Going camping this morning, Lee Valley Park, anybody see a big guy fighting with a tent with a rubber mallet in his hand (patience of a rhino), that's me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Ahh I saw on last page about the 10ml tmt was it?
> 
> You just using the premier pharma stuff in between then?


 Using Precision/Premier in run up to big blast mate.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jandir said:


> pmsl, you noticed  hitting me in the feels on 2 forums is too much man. im 4weeks without a jab & emotional


 Haahaaa, I know you can take the ribbing mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from camping, weather was great, whole experience was decent, kids had great time, the Airbeam tent we have is one of those were you blow it up so no fooking about with poles etc and it is massive so can walk about, 2 bedrooms etc. Need to buy a decent seat though ASAP!!

One thing I have found recently is that I am an information/stress junkie - always on the PC, TV running in background, texting/calling mates, checking bank online, sending mails, writing lists, planning next move, thinking about work, quite unhealthy and stressful so I decided to only take my phone to the campsite and just to try to learn to relax again (someone has been on about mindfulness to me and I know @chrisj22 likes it too). I did find it relaxing but found my thinking going back into old habits pretty quickly if unchecked. Maybe something to work on........

Food not as high as it should have been (working on that now), just the 3 Guinness Saturday night, interesting to see what weight is in morning. Left bollock feels OK (will try for repeat prescription tomorrow), having issues with left quad where I put the 5ml Sust on Thurs (lower quad and knee is red and swollen) - that Premier is sharp stuff. I need some Test E to mix it with I think.

Anyhow, plan for week:-

M : DL - may try 290.

T : Upper 1

W : Rest

Th : Upper 2

F : SQ at 1RM - will I finally make it?

Not sure on jabs or orals, see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym Weight : 121.7KG - this is low for me and I have noticed that I am much tighter and belly is pretty flat then I remembered, I hardly drink anymore so that will be why!!

Working solo, worried about left quad/knee, OK to walk but hard to bend, hard to walk down stairs etc.

50mg Dbol pre-WO.

*DEADS* (chalk only)
60 * 4 - hard to get low enough because of left quad, thinking more weight will "pull me down" into position. Stretching and trying to get into squat position, cannot get para.
100 * 2 - better.
140 * 2 - seems to be coming together.
180 * 1 - chalk on, mixed grip, feel like I am activating legs really fast (so I don't use quad as much I suppose) and then dragging weight up with back. Almost a SLDL.
220 * 1 - flew up but all back.
260 * 1 - all back again, went up pretty quick but I felt it, fooked it off here.

Looking back, I should have done upper 1 today and waited until tomorrow for DLs. Fookin fuming after the grip slip last week and missing SQ on Friday.

*CGPD* - 3 sets, up to full stack.
*WGPD* - 3 sets, dunno weight TBH, just concentrated on form and Teres muscles.

Three wasted sessions on the bounce, very frustrating. Anyway, I got in contact with Premier man and he has agreed to swap over 10 Sust 400 for some Test E so I can mix it when I jab. I will have to get SQ in this week otherwise my momentum will be totally lost.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> *CGPD* - 3 sets, up to full stack.
> *WGPD* - 3 sets, dunno weight TBH, just concentrated on form and Teres muscles.


 what is cgpd and wgpd?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> what is cgpd and wgpd?


 Close Grip Pull Down

Wide Grip Pull Down


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : feeling small at moment at 121KG so thought it was time to boost the food up. Food was very high last night and today I have:-

12 eggs, 1 tin tuna, 150g cheddar in omelette.

200g smoked salmon.

150g baked salmon.

500g Greek style yoghurt.

3 bananas.

1 litre 100% pure squeezed orange juice.

2l sparkling water.

Gym this morning for upper 1. Pecs, delts and tris.

Left leg still swollen, will be fine for Friday for squats.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER I*

Gym Weight : 124.3KG - boom, loads of food and fluids have pushed the weight up, I will continue on this path.

Working solo, all prep good, food/fluids/sleep all high.

BP - 4 sets working up to 120. Coming off line on the 120s, not enough progression for my liking, I will BP for 8 sets twice a week now. Need to kick on.

Seated elliptical press - 4 * 8. I like this as it gives a good burn on left pec, which I don't get from BP or other machines.

Lateral raises - 4 sets of 8. Concentrating on slow liftoff and tempo.

CGBP - 4 sets of 15. On Smith machine as left shoulder is so mobile that I cannot keep left elbow in otherwise, nice feel on tris.

Still shite at benching, to get better I believe I just need to bench more, that will be the first exercise now for Upper I and II.

Probably reads a little downbeat in here at the moment but I am sound actually, looking and feeling decent, just a few small hiccups before the big blast, I want to take my time and get this right. Squatting on Friday is the big day, continuing to stay off the beer the main aim.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER II *

Forgot to weigh myself again, food been high though so won't have lost weight for sure.

Working solo, all prep good, good sleep etc etc. Very quick session due to work constraints.

DB BP - 8 sets of light weight, I went to 44s and left went offline and I had to drop DB, pressed DB with right and it felt like 10KG, if only both sides worked I could smash out some decent weights, frustrating but it is what it is.
Tricep Pushdowns - 4 sets of 15.

I am trying to keep upbeat and not get despondent over bench, I am looking better than even on upper body so maybe I'll have to switch to budgie smugglers...........

Must make squat tomorrow, going camping at 14:00 too, St Neots camp site with 3 other families/couples. I only know one of the families and the fella is a pish heid so must not go on bender (repeat as mantra), must not go on bender, must not go on bender!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No squatting Friday due to work commitments so I = phaggit. I cannot remember the last time I squatted 

Back from camping, tried to keep food high, wasn't clean, decent amount of Guinness sunk but in a chilled way. Camping was great, superb park there with 3 kids play areas, skatepark etc. Kids went fishing and caught 6 fish between them. Weather was good but windy.

Back to work and gym tomorrow. Deads it is, will work my way up and see how I feel. Got to jab now, haven't jabbed for a while as the Premier crippled me. Trying to rehydrate and pump the food in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER I*

Weight this morning : 271lbs

Benching is the order of the day today. Working on premis, if I want to get better at bench, then bench more.

Sleep was broken and I was too hot too. Food/fluids good and high today.

BP - 10 sets in all, worked up to a comfortable single at 130, will push for 140 now, worked down with volume too.

I have the vendor software specialist (Oracle) onsite today, he turned up at 09:30, expecting to shadow me all day, I had a chat to him and fooked off to the gym  Therefore my gym session had to be short.

Defo getting SQ in tomorrow, I have blocked the time out in work calendar as usual anyhow. 09:30-11:00 Wed 1RM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT*

Weight : 270lbs - weight is coming off even though I am eating and drinking fine. I may have been a little dehydrated this morning. Sleep was very broken again, no idea why, all prep fine this morning.

Working out at 1RM on mono. 50mg Oxy and 1ml WC PW125.

I haven't squatted heavy in so long I cannot remember, I have repped light weights (200 * 8) in work gym about 6 weeks ago (I think) so my squatting has been minimal to non-existent.

Aim is 260 (optimistic) or 240 (will defo get this).

*Squat* (Power Perfect IIs, belt from 190, gum shield/sniff on top rep).

70 * 8 - great to be back squatting, the gear is so lovely, feels like such a natural movement with mono and Texas squat bar.

110 * 6 - fine.

150 * 2 - fine.

190 * 1 - feels a little heavy, time to switch on.

220 * 1 - flew up, very easy, good feel now going into bigger lifts. Got vid of this and other 2 lifts, will upload later.

240 * 1 - wake up call, about 95% all out, slowed at mid rep and then powered through. Fook me, 260 will be tough, mental battle now to get under that bar.

260 * 1 - sniff in, aggression high, dropped it to para and struggled like hell getting this up, squirming and turning throughout the rep. 100% all out, needed all of my fight to get this up, would have been easier to drop it.

Happy with the session, vids up soon.

Great to be back squatting and gives me a good base now from which I can blast. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks, want to get DL to 290 and maybe SQ to 270, then bbboooooooommmmmm.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*220KG*






Other two will be up later, got to do some work.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT*
> 
> Weight : 270lbs - weight is coming off even though I am eating and drinking fine. I may have been a little dehydrated this morning. Sleep was very broken again, no idea why, all prep fine this morning.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff mate! Keep it up. Looking forward to seeing that 260 vid. :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

240KG






260KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER II*

Weight : 268lbs - customary drop after squats, shite sleep again, refusing to take a diazzy as that is easy option, been taking about one a week so keep their usage down.

Little sore and tired from squats yesterday (legs feel heavy). I have deads tomorrow so probably stick to chest, delts and tris today.

Appetite isn't as high as usual, dunno why, will have some digestive enzymes tonight, sipping on Organic Cider Vinegar.

Blast will probably start straight after Bank Holiday Weekend (3 days of camping).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER II*

Gym weight : 123.5KG - this is much better. Food today : 3 scoops whey in almond milk, 750ml Innocent Smoothie, 12 egg omelette with cheese, 3 bananas, 500g full fat Fage yoghurt, Uncle Ben's Spicy Mexican Rice + tin of tuna. That should keep me going until dinner.

Working solo at work gym, feeling OK but with one eye on tomorrow's DL.

*Seated Chest Press* - 5 sets worked up to reps on 120KG. Feeling stronger and left side much bigger/pumped.

*CGBP* - 4 sets of 12 - left tricep activating more. Still light weight.

*Lateral Raises* - 4 sets of 10.

*Rope Pushdowns* - 4 sets of 12.

Quick sesh, everything coming along on upper body, just slowly, will continue as I am, concentrating on chest and rehabbing LHS, predominantly tricep today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Weight : 272lbs - 4 lbs up in 24 hours, tremendous amounts of food yesterday and also rehydrated after squats.

Struggling to get to sleep so took the medicinal cosh so slept lovely, body feels tired and achy though so no Deads today, will go for machine workout, back and bis and will Dead heavy on Monday, aiming for 290. I'll get vid if I can.

Walked to station this morning and will walk this afternoon so a little cardio (25 mins each way). Only cardio I'll be doing anyhow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Working solo at work gym, defo tired but wanted to get down there, even for a medium-weight BB-type machine workout.

Food and fluids high, trying to stay off paracetamol/ibuprofen and only using pre-WO when lifting heavy.

*CGPD *- 4 sets of 10. Forearms and body feels tight and battered, medium weight, concentrating on form and slow tempo, trying to visualize the back muscles on LHS.

*Seated Row* - 4 sets of 10 - body loosening up, same as above for rform and visualization.

*Facepulls* - 4 sets of 15 - got nice burn on delts from this for first time, dropped weight and slowed tempo.

*Preacher Curls* - 4 sets of 10 - getting tired already, same as above.

Actually an OK workout and glad to get down there today (times in the past I would have fooked it off and gone the boozer - very sunny in Canary Wharf today







).

Weekend off now, quiet weekend planned, as much food/fluids/rest/sleep as possible, will pin a mixture of gear, prob 5ml Sust/Mast E mix, and prep for 290DL on Monday. I really need to kick on when I am feeling this good and head is in the game.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quiet, restful weekend, just what was needed for the 290DL. Missus was out Friday (hair sorted and meal with mate), and then out in London Saturday for mates birthday (shopping, meal etc) until 22:30 so I just spent the time with the kids, bike rides, playing footy, DIY, cooking shite food for them (my culinary skills are limited), cals have been high and not clean, fluids have been high (no booze) and rest/sleep high too. Ideal.

I have just jabbed 4ml Premier Sust 400 and 1ml Precision Mast E 200. 1000iu HCG too.

Appetite is up now after the squats and I have been sipping on Braggs apple cider vinegar and am about to have a Pure Pharma Synbiotics.

Some DIY/gardening this morning, then kids going swimming this afternoon. L'Arse v Liverpool at 16:00 so I'll be settling down to that, massive roast dinner and loads of soft drinks.

Only negative is I cut my right palm in the garden on Friday evening, it may affect DL so may have to wear straps, hope not TBH.

*EDIT* : Just took BP measurements (average over 3):-

129/70 78

All fine for me. 78 BPM is actually quite low.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 271lbs

Very deep sleep has left me feeling groggy this morning, drinking coffee with sugar now. I was in bed for 20:00 too.

Excellent weekend, Liverpool spanked the Arse, I had 4 Guinness whilst watching it, then massive roast dinner. Food/fluids/rest/sleep all very high so perfect prep for deads. Right palm seems fine too.

Aim is 290KG in work gym. I'll throw a few pre-WO orals in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY *

Gym weight : 122.1KGs

Aim : 290KG

Working solo at work gym, all prep has been perfect.

*Deads* (chalk)

100 * 2 - no issues.

140 * 2 - no issues.

180 * 2 - chalk on, mixed grip, fine.

220 * 1 - fine too.

260 * 1 - felt like 290, I seemed to be using a lot of back. Decided I would not go for 290 and do a downset, 240 for reps I reckon.

240 * 1 - fook me, no power at all, bailed it after a single.

Exceptionally disappointing and I have been thinking about the lack of power today. All prep was fine and the palm didn't bother me. I had enough rest between sets. Weekend was perfect prep. I almost pulled 280 * 2 but it slipped on second rep at knees, two weeks ago, sure I would have got it.

Only explanation I can give is that I am not recovered from Wednesday, first heavy squat session in about 6 months I reckon. Today I didn't feel powerful at any time, felt a little tired and tight across hammys but nothing out of the ordinary.

Anyway, I need to hit 270SQ on Friday/Saturday so everything geared to that now. As soon as I introduce the androgens I expect power to rise very quickly.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just one of those days mate, no point looking for a reason, just write it off


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I wasn't well Monday night and yesterday (this may explain the poor performance on Monday in gym) and am back to 90% today. Working from home too.

I am desperate to get 270SQ sometime but will take me a few days to be 100% and reefed I reckon.

When I last hit 270SQ or 290DL, I was about 6 or 7 KGs heavier and blasting (which I am not at moment) so I am trying to push through barriers and get a decent baseline before I blast.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not trained since Monday, when I wasn't well, I'll be back in M, T and W next week and on Wednesday I'll go for a decent squat.

I'm going to take @Con advice and try to sort an echo. I will continue as is with lack of drinking and frequent training and blast when I am ready, I'll analyse after the bank holiday weekend when I am away camping. It's my boy's birthday on 26th so going Southend-on-Sea on 25th and loads of stuff planned.

I did a shot of 4ml Premier Sust 400 and 1ml Precision Mast 200 on Sunday but have had some pain and swelling so will switch to 3:2 mix now.

Missus has been away with kids all week so diet has been shocking, mainly takeaways and Tescos for lunch etc. No fooks given as I cannot seem to put on weight at moment so may be good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in gym for a quick upper body session.

Weight was 123.1KG, feeling and looking well.

Seated Machine Chest Press - 8 sets, working up to reps at 120KG. I like this machine as you load it for each separate side and have to press each separate side so it doesn't allow RHS to overpower LHS. Worked very hard here, going to failure on all downsets. Sweating amazingly well.

Seated OHP - 4 sers, working up to full stack, weakness on LHS.

Lateral raises - 4 sets, worked hard again, always get pain across traps, neck on both sides and also in left shoulder area. Just have to crack on.

Good session, good to be back, back (machines) and arms tomorrow with a view to heavy SQ at 1RM on Wednesday. I have a week off then (boys birthday on Thursday so Southend-on-Sea, camping all weekend and Knebworth House on Tuesday).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Another quick upper body session, at work, I only get 60 minutes at work for the gym session, I can "steal" an extra 15 so 75 minutes top, 15 minutes to get there, get sorted, stretched etc and 15 minutes to shower and get changed so only 45 minutes in gym really. I try to get as much in as I can in those 45 minutes.

Anyhow, early night, loads of food and fluids, all good. No jabs for 10 days so that will be sorted tonight (3ml * Sust 400, 2ml * Mast E 200). Feeling real good, need to get these next two weeks over and hit it hard and heavy 

CGPD (to chest, leaning back) - 4 sets of 10. Weight is medium today, concentrating on form

CGPD (to chest, leaning back) - 4 sets of 10.

CGBP - 4 sets of 15.

Preacher Curls - 4 sets of 10.

Not as strong as yesterday, maybe a little tired and was holding back in readiness for big squat session tomorrow. Trying to drag @Nov down to 1RM tomorrow but that is proving to be very difficult (may have to drag him kicking and screaming).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't make the gym for various reasons today, will go for heavy DL tomorrow at work.

Car in garage (£850 for new water pump and thermostat) so had to walk into town and back today, fook me the heat!! 1RM has no AC so glad I swerved it. I cannot even be fooked to jab in this heat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Gym weight : 123.1KG

Prep has been shocking. Went into town yesterday (WFH) so had 3 pints of Guinness in nice boozer, then went home, had BBQ and loads of ice cold cider in the sun. Lovely. Woke up this morning (5 hours kip) dehydrated to death, so I have been rehydrating this morning, not much food though. I haven't jabbed for a while and am sort of in semi-holiday mode as I'm off work tomorrow and most of next week.

Anyway, working solo at work gym. No pre-WOs or anything.

Deads - worked up to a comfortable 260, working on speed and technique.

CGPD - 4 sets of 15.

Binned it there, happy to have gotten into the gym actually. Big cycle starts W/C 5th Sept so look forward to that now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from a great weekend of camping, we have got all the gear and the hang of it now, was a piece of piss setting up and taking it down, weather was great, mucho Guinness consumed and shite food, apart from some tasty BBQs. Pitched right next to the kids playground so my two kids could run about as the missus and I sat there drinking and chilling.

Just about to jab 3.5ml Premier Sust 400 and 1.5ml Precision Mast P 200. Still trying to find sweet spot as 4:1 hurt badly.

Knebworth House tomorrow and I am aiming to squat on Wednesday. No work this week so will be firing as much food and fluids down my neck in preparation for the all out attack which may start next Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Busy week with kids, Tuesday Knebworth House, Wednesday WFH and also felt a little shite (I reckon a touch of sunstroke from being in blazing sun all day at Knebworth and having a bullet head), Thursday ?? (cannot remember  ), Friday Willows Farm, Saturday Southend on Sea (weather too shite today), Sunday - prepping kids for new school on Monday.

Anyway, to cut to the chase, I haven't been the gym so I feel a lazy fook. Anyhow, the quest for 320DL/SQ starts on Monday, I start pinning TMT on Sunday so things should pick up in here from then.

Food OK, fully rested and raring to go. I am ordering some Test and Tren Base and also more Halo and some Cheque Drops. Should be fun anyhow



 








I'll post up full plan (lifting schedule, food, AAS) on Sunday.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Busy week with kids, Tuesday Knebworth House, Wednesday WFH and also felt a little shite (I reckon a touch of sunstroke from being in blazing sun all day at Knebworth and having a bullet head), Thursday ?? (cannot remember [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=65a358aadcc56d0ca270df1425d54adccaef4cb4a21604bf8fcfd9f959dcf4c3[/IMG] ), Friday Willows Farm, Saturday Southend on Sea (weather too shite today), Sunday - prepping kids for new school on Monday.
> 
> Anyway, to cut to the chase, I haven't been the gym so I feel a lazy fook. Anyhow, the quest for 320DL/SQ starts on Monday, I start pinning TMT on Sunday so things should pick up in here from then.
> 
> ...


 You doing all four of those at once?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> You doing all four of those at once?


 Not too sure yet, I'll get hold of them first and plan something in run up to 320s.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Start new lifting phase tomorrow. Details as below:-

*HUNT FOR 320*

10 week blast of heavy food and gear in the hunt for a 320 on SQ and DL.

*SCHEDULE*

W/C 05 Sep 2016 : 270SQ

W/C 12 Sep 2016 : 290DL

W/C 19 Sep 2016 : 280SQ

W/C 26 Sep 2016 : 290SQ

W/C 03 Oct 2016 : 300DL

W/C 10 Oct 2016 : 300SQ

W/C 17 Oct 2016 : 310DL (PB)

W/C 24 Oct 2016 : 310SQ (PB)

W/C 31 Oct 2016 : 320DL (PB)

W/C 06 Nov 2016 : 320SQ (PB)

Realistically I have until the end of the year to get these targets so I will take as much time as I need.

Training will be 4 days at outset but will ramp down pretty quickly I reckon once tiredness/lethargy and recovery issues set in. All of the above lifts will be filmed and performed at 1RM.

All is subject to change.

*DIET*

Diet is the same as in OP but not as stringent, if I want to eat shite I will.

*AAS*

All AAS will be Infiniti-based gear (where possible). I will be predominantly using TMT500, starting at 5ml/2.5g per week - this will be ramped up when required. Orals and pre-WO jabs will be used too.

5ml TMT 500 per week (1.5g Test E, 0.5g Tren E and 0.5g Mast E pw).

50mg Pharma Proviron pd.

1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex a day.

1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.

Pre-WO

1ml Wild Cat PW125.

50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mest****/Halo****.

Post-WO

50mg Winny/Var.

**** these are quite rare compounds so will only use when needed.

Health is good, I have had a few small issues recently but have healed up/sorted out. I haven't been squatting as well as I would have hoped due to equipment and niggly issues but am certain I can pick it up very quickly. I have been leading up to blast on Precision/Premier Sust/Test/Mast E, 1-1.5g a week. Weight is around 270-4lbs - this will rise very quickly when I start on the blast if past experience is anything to go by.

NO EXCUSES!!!

First lift will be Wednesday at 1RM, 270SQ, will film it and whack it up. Off to jab the TMT now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Still smashin the weights mate,good show


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Inauspicious start to the blast. Jabbed the tren at the weekend, heat/humidity was ridiculous on Mon/Tue night, literally next to no sleep, fan on full blast, sweat was unreal, was zombied on Tues/Wed so no squats/gym.

Sleep was slightly better last night so upper body sesh today (light as I want to dead heavy tomorrow).

Weight : 122KG (very light for me, was 130kg at start of last blast, look and feel decent though, unsure how it will affect heavy lifting).

Seated BP
CGPD
Seated OHP
CGBP

Not heavy, just ensuring blood moves about, got decent pump.

Eating and rehydrating now, will prep for 290DL tomorrow at work gym, loads of food/fluids/rest/sleep, hoping for decent sleep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Still smashin the weights mate,good show


 Hey T,

Hope you're well, long time no hear, how's the lifting going?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Huntingground do you not get burnt out with weekly 1RM attempts
i've seen youre good for 300kg on each but surely october through to november will grind you into a fine powder with weekly new 1rm attempts?

id love to make weekly one rep max attempts but im pretty sure it woulde bury me for a good couple weeks and generally i see a dip in my progress for the following week


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> @Huntingground do you not get burnt out with weekly 1RM attempts
> i've seen youre good for 300kg on each but surely october through to november will grind you into a fine powder with weekly new 1rm attempts?
> 
> id love to make weekly one rep max attempts but im pretty sure it woulde bury me for a good couple weeks and generally i see a dip in my progress for the following week


 It can easily burn someone out I must admit but I will only be going for 4 PBs over 4 weeks, the rest is just leading up to the PBs.

Heavy food/gear/fluids/rest/sleep all help recovery. I'll only be working out once a week when I come to do the PBs. I can WFH when I want, sleep a lot, will be eating 6k+ cals and gear will be plentiful. Last time I peaked too soon, on the day of the 300SQ and was fooked by the 320DL day. I have to peak correctly and not push the gear too early.

Only one way to find out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 272lbs - food was phenomenally high yesterday, I have been struggling recently in heat so this was a timely boost.

Aim : 290kg - this may be slightly ambitious as I haven't deaded properly for ages. I'll see how it goes, 280 is minimum requirement but I'll push for 290.

Much better sleep last night, food and fluids real good too. I gave blood on Wednesday afternoon and I struggled to fully extend right arm yesterday but it is 100% fine this morning. All systems go, schedule states 290 so that is aim.

50mg Dbol, 1ml WC PW125 as pre-WO.

Work food today is 12 eggs, 1 tin tuna, 150mg cheese scrambled with EVOO and black pepper, 1kg full fat Greek Yoghurt, 2 bananas. I'll probably go restaurant for lunch too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym weight : 123KG

50mg Dbol, 1ml WC PW125. Loads of food, 1ltr quality fresh orange juice, raring to go.

*Deads* (Chalk, sniff (topset only))
100 * 4 - DOH, feeling good, technique fine, flight of bar good, ass down, head up.
140 * 2 - DOH, easy, no issues.
180 * 1 - mixed grip from here, flew up as it should.
220 * 1 - very fast, very easy.
260 * 1 - this was the crucial rep, gauge what I should go for, 280 or 290, flew up just like the 260 before I did the 305DL in Feb. Game on.
290 * F - visualisation not great, got excited, rushed setup, technique shite, got it to shins (not knees) but was all out of shape, dropped it. Interestingly my grip was slipping again. I was fookin furious as I always am after missing a lift but looking back, last time I deaded 290 was in Feb, I have hardly been in the gym recently, I haven't really been squatting (which has great carryover to the DL), and I was being very optimistic as the TMT cycle only started on Sunday.

*Warmdown* - decided to punish myself with volume for being a gaylord.
220 * 5 - using straps, no issues.
220 * 5 - easier than first set, no problem at all.
220 * 5 - getting tired, almost all out on last one, sweating heavily and breathing furiously.
180 * 10 - literally dead after this.

Onwards and upwards, don't feel so pissed off now, did some good volume, I should have got the 290, will get it next week with better prep (food/sleep/fluids/rest) and with another week's gear in the system.

Next week : 270SQ Wednesday, 290DL Friday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> *DEAD DAY*
> 
> Gym weight : 123KG
> 
> ...


 LOL I know just how you feel. I get soooo pissed of when I fail a planned lift, its crazy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning all, what a day of sport. Manc derby (Sky, 1-0), 3pm games (Soccer Saturday), Liverpool v Leic (Sky, 3-0  ) and then GGG v Brook (GGG KO 6-9). I'm going to Leicester but won't be able to catch the Liverpool game as I am out for dinner with mother-in-law and new fella and then off to my missus's mates 40th. Gutted, can't be fooked going (I always swerve it!!), I'll be watching Sky Go all day  No drinking anyhow.

Feel fine after the deads, no real aches or anything, right wrist felt fooked last night from the straps but fine this morning. Great sleep, loads of grub last night so feel good. Look forward to week ahead. Mon - Upper body gayness, Wed - 270SQ, Fri - 290DL. Only issue is that I have to meet some work colleagues for a few beers after work on Thursday, must not go on bender


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

You forgot cage warriors then UFC on BT sport mate!

Good look smashing the deads and squats! Will be watching this space.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good weekend, Liverpool pumping Leicester, Brook putting up great resistance and being brave, good night out on Saturday, 4 pints of Guinness only (I consider that not drinking







).

Loads of soreness and aches on upper back after the deads. Food has been good but high, will jab 5ml TMT soon.

Plan is M : BP, W : SQ, F : DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 123.4KG

Loads of sleep last night, clean weekend, lots of food. Feeling great, soon to be deflated when I lift like a Gaylord on bench 

*Bench Press* - worked up to a single on 130, then to failure on 100, 90 and 80. As usual right side very powerful, left side weak, spinal erectors cramping up, must still be feeling them from Friday . I did a lot of foamrolling and dislocations etc.

*Cable Crossover* - never do these, @Nov wanted to do them, 4 sets of 12, great burn on right pec, no feeling on left pec.

*Tricep blast* (10 mins suppersetting rope pushdowns and v-bar pushdowns) - worked hard on these, right tricep blew up, no feeling from left.

Enjoyed the session, worked hard, want to get 150 before the end of year.

Trying to keep food very high for the blast, almost forcefeeding at times, hoping hunger kicks in soon, sipping on apple cider vinegar daily and throwing in digestive enzymes when I need too. Fluids are high too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym today, resting for SQ270 tomorrow at 1RM. I have been trying to force the food really high but feeling full at moment and need to eat another meal and a shake.

2 scoops whey in 500ml Almond Milk.

Tesco Finest Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese Sandwich.

14 large eggs, 200g cheese, 1 tin tuna scrambled in olive oil with pepper.

3 bananas.

1 apple.

500g Full Fat Greek yoghurt.

Still to eat

Jacket potatoes with tuna mayo, beans and cheese.

2 scoops whey in 500ml Almond Milk.

As much peanut butter as I can get down me.

Not sure on cals. I have had digestive enzyme and will have a shot of apple cider vinegar.

Going 1RM at 10:00, will film the squat. Feeling very confident. Will sort some pre-WO jabs and orals in morning. Need to keep fluids high too, very hot here!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 270lbs

Aim : 270KG

Feeling good, 50mg Mest, 20mg Halo, 1ml WC PW125 pre-WO. Working out at 1RM with @Nov. Steve Plunkett has took over the running of the gym and he was on the comp monolift so we warmed up on the other mono with normal bar, didn't feel great. He attempted 240kg twice but slightly high each time (he is spotter in vid).

*SQUAT* (Lever Belt, SBDs, Power Perfect IIs, sniff on top set)

60 * 8 - hate this mono and bar, easy warmup, stepping out.

100 * 4 - no issues.

140 * 2 - no issues.

180 * 1 - belt on, easy.

210 * 1 - too relaxed, thinking this was going to be easy, took it for granted, didn't set up 100%, went up easy enough but form and technique shite, need to switch on.

240 * 1 - game on, head switched on, aggression high, smashed this up, easy, great confidence for 270 now.

270 * 1 - Plunkett spotting, gym guy videoing, Nov pulling the mono, I had great confidence today, visualisation was great, I just knew I was going to get this, 5 mins breathing prep, loads of sniff, smashed it down, and then 99% all out to get this up. Depth was fine but I like deeper, weight felt heavier than I would have liked but this is only 2nd heavy squat session since Feb so definitely settle for this. Got vid, will be up soon. I have to increase squat by 50kg in 10 weeks so big ask, will hit 280 in 2 weeks.

Vid will be up soon. I definitely pushed hard as took a long time to recover, felt a little sick afterwards and legs are aching already. Need to get loads of food and fluids down me, hope I recover for 290DL on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


>


 buried it :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A little tired and very dehydrated after the gym yesterday, ate loads and rehydrated fully (amount of sparkling water I went through was ridiculous), heat was very high indeed, BBQ in garden, diet Coke to drink in evening, happy days.

Bed at 21:00, up at 05:00 but very broken again, usual after heavy squat session.

Rest day today (WFH - will go for lunch with missus somewhere), 270lbs, a little tender but nothing out of ordinary, will rest up and prep for 290DL tomorrow. I will only take this on if 100% recovered though so will gauge in morn.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did 4 readings of BP and RHR, averaged out at 124/71 87.

This is fine for me, RHR is always very high.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight 270lbs, no chance of deads today, lower back and legs very tender still and sore/heavy. Probably leave it until Monday now so will hit work gym for upper this morning.

I'll probably aim for DL Mon and SQ Fri (if I can blag WFH on Fri ).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*UPPER DAY*

Gym weight : 122.2kg - weight is falling, better get back on the Guinness sharpo 

Working solo, little tired from Wednesday's squats but all prep has been good.

BP - 4 sets, worked up to 120*5, not bad for me at the moment, felt vague and losing shape on last few but reps up on that weight.

Seated Press - 4 sets up to 130kg, I like this as it allows isolation of left pec.

Seated Machine OHP - 4 sets up to full stack.

Preacher curls - 4 sets.

Gear is kicking in now, felt strong (relatively, as upper body is shite due to the injury), pumped and massive!!

Weekend of rest now (work Saturday, family day Sunday) and I will smash 290DL on Monday 100%.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey T,
> 
> Hope you're well, long time no hear, how's the lifting going?


 All good here buddy,just got through a load of injuries...i see you are still moving big weights?!?!?


----------

